# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi 2 : Une pilule rouge pour tout comprendre - La suite de la suite

## Grand_Maître_B

Ding ding Poët poët, nous voilà de retour sur GMB Legal Cuisine Channel, toujours en compagnie de Docteur Mitteux et Mister Rance qui, après nous avoir exposé les ingrédients nécessaires à la réussite d'un bon Hadopi Banane va nous éclairer sur d'autres aspects de la recette.


*Peut-on servir un accompagnement avec l'Hadopi Banane ?* 

 Ah, mais, et comment ! Avec un Hadopi Banane, l'homme de goût servira des Dadvsi patates. Pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas bien, il faut choisir de bonnes patates, celles de l'expression, "je t'ai bien eue, espèce de grosse patate". Et en effet, la loi DADVSI, que l'on retrouve dans le Code de la propriété intellectuelle (principalement aux articles L.335-1 à L 335-10), punit depuis le 1er août 2006 tout piratage de 300.000 € d'amende et de 3 ans de prison. Et là, comme Louis de Funes dans l'aile ou la cuisse, vous vous dites que c'est impossible d'avaler tout ça, les boutons commencent à vous pousser partout et vous avez envie de vomir. Pourtant, Mister Rance nous affirme que vous vous trompez : c'est très digeste ; les Dadvsi patates vont très bien avec l'Hadopi banane. Enfin, ça dépend de qui doit passer à table !


a) Oui, on peut servir un accompagnement à l'Hadopi Banane aux contrefacteurs
 La loi DADVSI, avec ses méchantes peines, n'était appliquée jusqu'alors que devant le Tribunal correctionnel, selon la procédure judiciaire classique, c'est à dire en présence du prévenu et de son avocat qui avait le temps de développer de solides moyens de défense.

 Mais les lois Hadopi & Hadopi 2 changent cette donne: Rappelez-vous que Hadopi 2 a ajouté un article L.335-7 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui dispose que : _"Lorsque l'infraction est commise au moyen d'un service de communication au public en ligne_ [donc par internet] _les personnes coupables des infractions prévues aux articles L.335-2, L.335-3 et L.335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle_ [c'est à dire le piratage]_ peuvent en outre être condamnées à la peine complémentaire de suspension de l'accès à un service de communication au public en ligne pour une durée maximale d'un an, assortie de l'interdiction de souscrire pendant la même période un autre contrat portant sur un service de même nature auprès de tout opérateur."_

  Donc, le "en outre" confirme que les deux types de peines, celles de la DADVSI et la coupure de l'Hadopi se marient à merveille. On peut donc cumuler toutes ces sanctions. Mais, attendez, il y a mieux !


 Hadopi 2 a également ajouté un article 495-6-1  au Code de procédure pénale qui dispose que : _"Les délits prévus aux articles L.335-2, L.335-3 et L.335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle_ [c'est à dire le piratage]_, lorsqu'ils sont commis au moyen d'un service de communication au public en ligne_ [c'est à dire par internet]_, peuvent également faire l'objet de la procédure simplifiée de l'ordonnance pénale"_.



 Donc, aujourd'hui, la loi DADVSI, avec ses très lourdes peines, peut être appliquée dans le cadre d'une ordonnance pénale. La procédure pénale simplifiée permettra donc et de couper la ligne et de condamner l'internaute contrefacteur à des amendes. Imaginons, maintenant, que les ayants droit puissent finalement se porter partie civile, s'ajoutera donc également une condamnation à leur payer des dommages et intérêts ! 



 Bon appétit !


 Ceci dit, pour ne pas non plus faire un plat trop calorique, le Docteur Mitteux veut vous rassurer. Le recours à l'ordonnance pénale ne permet pas au juge de prononcer une peine de prison :ainsi, l'article 495-1 du Code de procédure pénale détaille le fonctionnement de l'ordonnance pénale comme suit : _"Le ministère public qui choisit la procédure simplifiée communique au Président du Tribunal le dossier de la poursuite et ses réquisitions._
_ Le Président statue sans débat préalable par une ordonnance pénale portant relaxe ou condamnation à une amende ainsi que, le cas échéant, à une ou plusieurs des peines complémentaires encourues, ces peines pouvant être prononcées à titre de peine principale._ [Je vous rappelle ici que la coupure est une peine complémentaire. Vous voyez donc que le juge n'est pas obligé de prononcer une amende (la peine principale) plus une peine complémentaire. Il peut ne prononcer que la peine complémentaire  [savoirla coupure.]


_S'il estime qu'un débat contradictoire est utile ou qu'une peine d'emprisonnement devrait être prononcée, le juge renvoie le dossier au Ministère public."_


 Donc pas de risque de prison sauf si, bien évidemment, l'internaute conteste dans le délai de 45 jours l'ordonnance. Car, dans ce cas, il seretrouverait devant le Tribunal correctionnel selon la procédure classique, et là il risquerait gros. D'ailleurs, le gouvernement n'a pascaché son intention d'inciter la justice à être plus sévère, du moins en ce qui concernele montant de l'amende, si l'internaute conteste l'ordonnance à tort.


b) Non, pas d'accompagnement pour le titulaire de la ligne coupable de négligence caractérisée.



 En effet, ce dernier ne risque pas d'avaler une Dadvsi patate. Et pour cause, puisque, par hypothèse, nous n'avons pas affaire à un contrefacteur, mais à quelqu'un qui n'a pas sécurisé sa ligne. L'article L.335-7-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle nous le confirme : il ne risque qu'un mois de coupure et 1.500 € d'amendes (contravention de cinquième classe).


  Et maintenant, voyons si nous pouvons servir cette recette à tout le monde.



*L'Hadopi Banane et son accompagnement est servi à toutes les personnes, mêmes morales*


 C'est ça qui est beau avec la nourriture française : tout le monde a vocation à l'apprécier. Alors, disons-le tout de suite, oui, bien évidemment, les personnes morales aussi vont goûter à l'Hadopi Banane. La loi Hadopi 2 introduit un article L.335-8 dans le Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui nous explique que _"Les personnes morales déclarées responsables pénalement des infractions définies aux articles L 335-2 à L.335-4-2 (c'est à dire le piratage) encourent, outre l'amende suivant les modalités prévues par l'article 131-38 du Code pénal_ [Le taux maximum de l'amende applicable aux personnes morales est égal au quintuple de celui prévu pour les personnes physiques par la loi qui réprime l'infraction]_,  les peines prévues par l'article 131-39 du même code."_.


Et là, j'aime autant vous le dire ça ne rigole pas. L'article 131-39 évoque la dissolution, si le délit es puni, en ce qui concerne les personnes physiques, d'une peine d'emprisonnement supérieure ou égale à trois ans, (ce qui est le cas de la DAVSI, je vous le rappelle), mais à la condition quand même que cette personne morale ait été détournée de son objet pour commettre les faits incriminés. Cela signifie qu'il faudrait que l'entreprise ne serve plus qu'à pirater, ce qui semble une hypothèse peu probable.On peut donc considérer que cette sanction ne tombera pas souvent.


 Mais le 131-39 évoque aussi l'interdiction, à titre définitif ou pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, d'exercer directement ou indirectement une ou plusieurs activités professionnelles ou sociales qui ont servi à l'infraction, et également le placement, pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, sous surveillance judiciaire ou, encore, la fermeture définitive ou pour une durée de cinq ans au plus des établissements ou de l'un ou de plusieurs des établissements de l'entreprise ayant servi à commettre les faits incriminés.


 Maintenant, il faut garder tête froide. Le gros des piratages commis sur la ligne d'une entreprise sera plutôt du fait de salariés que du chef d'entreprise lui-même. Du coup, l'entreprise sera peut être simplement coupable de "_négligence caractérisée"_ et ne risquera que l'amende et un mois de coupure de son accès à internet. Ce qui, cependant, pourrait s'avérer fatal selon l'activité économique de l'entreprise considérée. 



 Alors, chers téléspectateurs, le Hadopi Bananes, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais moi ça me donne un peu la gerbe. Quoiqu'il en soit,c'est un plat qui va être servi à tous les internautes de France, alors, on dit merci qui ? 


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Yank31

Merci GMB!

Ah non... merci les majors! Ah non pas de politique.

Euh... merci les mecs  :tired:

----------


## Lucaxor

Dadvsi à la sauce ordonnance pénale, c'est quand même hardcore!  ::O:

----------


## Killy

C'est vraiment indigeste oui, de la prison? Des peines de plusieurs milliers d'euros? Quand elle veut (qui a dit quand y'a de l'argent en jeu?) la justice sait montrer les crocs on dirait bien  ::O: 

Vivement qu'ils proposent la carte des vins pour accompagner le plat, avec en recommandation le mouchard garantit sans sucre ajouté et 100% bio  ::P:

----------


## Ithilsul

En premier lieu, merci G_M_B pour ce troisième article. Effectivement, comme dans un festin où l'on enchaînerait tartiflette, choucroute, puis raclette, plus ça va, plus l'indigestion et le dégoût menacent...




> Le "en outre" confirme que les deux types de peines, celles de la DADVSI et la coupure de l'Hadopi se marient à merveille. On peut donc cumuler toutes ces sanctions.[...]
> 
>  Donc, aujourd'hui, la loi DADVSI, avec ses très lourdes peines, peut être appliquée dans le cadre d'une ordonnance pénale. La procédure pénale simplifiée permettra donc et de couper la ligne et de condamner l'internaute contrefacteur à des amendes. Imaginons, maintenant, que les ayants droit puissent finalement se porter partie civile, s'ajoutera donc également une condamnation à leur payer des dommages et intérêts !




Je ne suis pas spécialiste du droit, loin de là (et ça doit d'ailleurs se voir), mais il n'y a pas une histoire d'indépendance des peines, ou je ne sais quoi, remis en cause par cette application de nombreuses lois sur un même texte ?
Ou tout du moins, est-ce que l'ordonnance pénale ne sert pas de faire-valoir à de nombreuses autres lois (_i.e_ : DADVSI...) qui, telles des parasites, se greffent au texte original (HADOPI) pour venir ponctionner les "prévenus" (toujours ces put**** de guillemets), profitant de l'expéditivité de la procédure et des menaces encourues par le prévnue en cas de recours ? D'ailleurs, est-ce que ces limites de recours (ou plutôt les conséquences encourues en cas de recours) ne sont pas disproportionnées ? Elles m'apparaissent presque comme une incitation à renoncer à son droit à la défense..  :tired: 







> *L'Hadopi Banane et son accompagnement est servi à toutes les personnes, mêmes morales*
> 
> 
>  C'est ça qui est beau avec la nourriture française : tout le monde a vocation à l'apprécier. Alors, disons-le tout de suite, oui, bien évidemment, les personnes morales aussi vont goûter à l'Hadopi Banane. [...]
> Et là, j'aime autant vous le dire ça ne rigole pas. L'article 131-39 évoque la dissolution, si le délit es puni, en ce qui concerne les personnes physiques, d'une peine d'emprisonnement supérieure ou égale à trois ans, (ce qui est le cas de la DAVSI, je vous le rappelle), mais à la condition quand même que cette personne morale ait été détournée de son objet pour commettre les faits incriminés. Cela signifie qu'il faudrait que l'entreprise ne serve plus qu'à pirater, ce qui semble une hypothèse peu probable.On peut donc considérer que cette sanction ne tombera pas souvent.
> 
> 
>  Mais le 131-39 évoque aussi l'interdiction, à titre définitif ou pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, d'exercer directement ou indirectement une ou plusieurs activités professionnelles ou sociales qui ont servi à l'infraction, et également le placement, pour une durée de cinq ans au plus, sous surveillance judiciaire ou, encore, la fermeture définitive ou pour une durée de cinq ans au plus des établissements ou de l'un ou de plusieurs des établissements de l'entreprise ayant servi à commettre les faits incriminés.


J'imagine que toute cette section concerne notamment les entreprises autorisant un accès Internet depuis leurs sites, par exemple les MacGerbals.

En résumé, au vu des risques encourus par ces entreprises, elles seront contraintes de supprimer purement et simplement tout service Internet ? Même si je vois mal un juge prononcer une fermeture de MacDo au prétexte que Kévin a piraté la ligne (sous-entendu utilisé divers procédés pour contourner les limitations de port probablement en place sur le proxy de l'entreprise), il n'y a pas que les majors qui peuvent être influentes, mais les peines encourues restent assez incitatives à la suppression de tout accès.
Et dire que l'accès à Internet semblait se démocratiser, notamment via ce biais, faut croire que le gouvernement a fini par dire "Hé, ho, faut pas pousser non plus !".
Et vas-y que ce que je t'avais donné d'un côté, je le reprends largement de l'autre....  ::(: 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h30 ----------




> avec en recommandation le mouchard garantit sans sucre ajouté et 100% bio


Ah ouiii, lui aussi se fait oublier, mais il est toujours suspendu, là-haut, au-dessus des nuages, prêt à nous tomber sur la gueule dès que l'ordre lui sera donné...

Enfin G_M_B, est-ce que tu as pu creuser du côté de l'éventuelle contradiction entre le texte européen sur la coupure Internet et le texte Hadopi ?

----------


## Baalan

Tiens c'est vraiment étrange mais je ne souhaiterais pas gouté ce plat en premier. Quoi qu'il en soit, j'éspère que beaucoup de monde sera au courant de ce nouveau met qui saura en surprendre plus d'un!

----------


## Marclor

Pff ouais ça fout la gerbe...Plat trop lourd pour moi désolé.

----------


## Papa_Schultz

Hé bien, quelle recette savamment élaborée, je trouve qu'elle manque tout de même de pas mal d'anti-vomitifs.

----------


## FizbaN

Et bien... ca cogne dur cette recette... la fin du piratage ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> En premier lieu, merci G_M_B pour ce troisième article. Effectivement, comme dans un festin où l'on enchaînerait tartiflette, choucroute, puis raclette, plus ça va, plus l'indigestion et le dégoût menacent...
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas spécialiste du droit, loin de là (et ça doit d'ailleurs se voir), mais il n'y a pas une histoire d'indépendance des peines, ou je ne sais quoi, remis en cause par cette application de nombreuses lois sur un même texte ?
> Ou tout du moins, est-ce que l'ordonnance pénale ne sert pas de faire-valoir à de nombreuses autres lois (_i.e_ : DADVSI...) qui, telles des parasites, se greffent au texte original (HADOPI) pour venir ponctionner les "prévenus" (toujours ces put**** de guillemets), profitant de l'expéditivité de la procédure et des menaces encourues par le prévnue en cas de recours ? D'ailleurs, est-ce que ces limites de recours (ou plutôt les conséquences encourues en cas de recours) ne sont pas disproportionnées ? Elles m'apparaissent presque comme une incitation à renoncer à son droit à la défense..


 

Oui très bonne question: plusieurs députés (dont Brard en tête) gueulaient comme quoi l'internaute se retrouvait avec 5 conséquences de son piratage: 
- L'amende Dadvsi (300 000 €)
- La coupure Hadopi (Un an)
- L'obligation Hadopi de payer le FAI pendant la coupure,
- Des dommages et intérêts Hadopi à verser aux ayant droits partie civile (bon, cassé par le CC pour l'instant, mais ça va revenir, je n'ai aucun doute là dessus, puisque le CC n'a pas cassé le principe mais juste le fait que la loi ne prévoyait pas suffisamment les modalités de l'action des ayant droits)
Et tout ça par la voie de l'ordonnance pénale.
- La 5ème conséquence, c'est le risque de prison qui pèse sur l'internaute s'il conteste l'ordonnance et va devant le Tribunal correctionnel.

Mais en fait c'est pas très exact. 

D'abord, sachez que l'article 131-10 du Code pénal dispose que _"Lorsque la loi le prévoit, un crime ou un délit peut être sanctionné d'une ou de plusieurs peines complémentaires qui, frappant les personnes physiques, emportent interdiction, déchéance, incapacité ou retrait d'un droit"_. 

Donc, la coupure étant une peine complémentaire, c'est tout à fait légal de la cumuler avec l'amende ou la prison. 

Ensuite, crier au loup parce que l'internaute risque de cumuler une amende, de la prison et des dommages et intérêts à verser aux victimes, c'est un peu n'importe quoi, car c'est le principe même du pénal. Lorsque le délit est assez important, le prévenu risque toujours des amendes, de la prison et une condamnation à indemniser sa victime. Ça n'est pas cumulatif au sens que ça serait abusif. C'est le principe même du droit pénal.

Donc l'internaute risque 3 "peines" principales en raison de son acte de piratage (amendes, prison et DI aux victimes) et une peine complémentaire (la coupure).

A nouveau, c'est très légal. C'est peut être triste, mais c'est légal.





> J'imagine que toute cette section concerne notamment les entreprises autorisant un accès Internet depuis leurs sites, par exemple les MacGerbals.
> 
> En résumé, au vu des risques encourus par ces entreprises, elles seront contraintes de supprimer purement et simplement tout service Internet ? Même si je vois mal un juge prononcer une fermeture de MacDo au prétexte que Kévin a piraté la ligne (sous-entendu utilisé divers procédés pour contourner les limitations de port probablement en place sur le proxy de l'entreprise), il n'y a pas que les majors qui peuvent être influentes, mais les peines encourues restent assez incitatives à la suppression de tout accès.
> Et dire que l'accès à Internet semblait se démocratiser, notamment via ce biais, faut croire que le gouvernement a fini par dire "Hé, ho, faut pas pousser non plus !".
> Et vas-y que ce que je t'avais donné d'un côté, je le reprends largement de l'autre....


Non ça concerne aussi toutes les personnes morales de France qui ont un salarié susceptible d'utiliser la ligne pour télécharger le dernier Big Bang Theory.  




> Ah ouiii, lui aussi se fait oublier, mais il est toujours suspendu, là-haut, au-dessus des nuages, prêt à nous tomber sur la gueule dès que l'ordre lui sera donné...
> 
> Enfin G_M_B, est-ce que tu as pu creuser du côté de l'éventuelle contradiction entre le texte européen sur la coupure Internet et le texte Hadopi ?


Euh, oui, mais je vais peut être essayer de publier d'abord au moins une autre news sur un sujet différent plus léger, histoire d'égayer la rubrique Jurigeek.

----------


## Dyce

En clair, on l'a bien profond, et ils sont en train de tuer le net tel qu'on le connait quoi !!!

----------


## shivu

Question (j'ai un peu oublié mon droit pénal): on fait quoi du principe de non-cumul des peines entre DADVSI et HADOPI ?

"ATTENDU, EN EFFET, QUE, SI LA REGLE DU NON-CUMUL DES PEINES, EDICTEE PAR L'ARTICLE 5 DU CODE PENAL, N'EST PAS APPLICABLE EN MATIERE DE CONTRAVENTIONS, UNE SEULE PEINE DOIT CEPENDANT ETRE PRONONCEE, LORSQUE DES CONTRAVENTIONS ET DES DELITS SONT COMPRIS DANS LA MEME POURSUITE, QUAND LES FAITS DE LA PREVENTION PROCEDENT D'UNE MEME ACTION COUPABLE ;"

Si le même élément constitutif (téléchargement illégal) permet de se faire condamner à la fois par DADVSI et HADOPI (je ne parle pas de la peine complémentaire de la coupure), on a quand même un petit souci, non ?

Le cumul peine de prison / amende Hadopi / coupure serait donc possible?

Un petit éclaircissement serait le bienvenu^^

----------


## GPif

Donc, si je résume, 1 mois de coupure, et 1500€ d'amende, continuer à payer le FAI si on dit rien. A cela s'ajoute 3 ans de prison et 300 000€ d'amande si on conteste et que le piratage est avéré. Ne serais-ce pas une mesure pour dissuader tout envie de contester une condamnation?

Autre question, est ce que les "Ayant droit" ou la société qui collecte gentiment les IP risque quelque chose en cas de piratage non avéré. Un truc du style diffamation ou autres. Ou est ce qu'il peuvent balancer n'importe quel IP sans conséquences?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Question (j'ai un peu oublié mon droit pénal): on fait quoi du principe de non-cumul des peines entre DADVSI et HADOPI ?
> 
> "ATTENDU, EN EFFET, QUE, SI LA REGLE DU NON-CUMUL DES PEINES, EDICTEE PAR L'ARTICLE 5 DU CODE PENAL, N'EST PAS APPLICABLE EN MATIERE DE CONTRAVENTIONS, UNE SEULE PEINE DOIT CEPENDANT ETRE PRONONCEE, LORSQUE DES CONTRAVENTIONS ET DES DELITS SONT COMPRIS DANS LA MEME POURSUITE, QUAND LES FAITS DE LA PREVENTION PROCEDENT D'UNE MEME ACTION COUPABLE ;"
> 
> Si le même élément constitutif (téléchargement illégal) permet de se faire condamner à la fois par DADVSI et HADOPI (je ne parle pas de la peine complémentaire de la coupure), on a quand même un petit souci, non ?
> 
> Le cumul peine de prison / amende Hadopi / coupure serait donc possible?
> 
> Un petit éclaircissement serait le bienvenu^^


Oui, j'y ai répondu au post précédent (le n°10). En revanche, si tu as besoin de plus d'éclaircissement, n'hésite pas !




> Donc, si je résume, 1 mois de coupure, et 1500€ d'amende, continuer à payer le FAI si on dit rien. A cela s'ajoute 3 ans de prison et 300 000€ d'amande si on conteste et que le piratage est avéré. Ne serais-ce pas une mesure pour dissuader tout envie de contester une condamnation?
> 
> Autre question, est ce que les "Ayant droit" ou la société qui collecte gentiment les IP risque quelque chose en cas de piratage non avéré. Un truc du style diffamation ou autres. Ou est ce qu'il peuvent balancer n'importe quel IP sans conséquences?


Non non. Un mois de coupure et 1500 € d'amende c'est pour celui qui n'a pas piraté, c'est à dire le titulaire de la ligne non sécurisée. 

Pour le pirate, c'est 300 000 € d'amendes et un an de coupure. Mais soyons clairs, très peu de juges prononceront, par le biais de l'ordonnance pénale, 300 000 € d'amendes. Ils ne le faisaient déjà pas lorsque la DADVSI était appliquée au Tribunal correctionnel, je les vois mal le faire dans le cadre d'une procédure accélérée. Mais plusieurs milliers d'euros d'amende, oui, c'est envisageable. 

Par contre oui, le gouvernement a été très clair en rappelant que ceux qui contestent à tort l'ordonnance risqueront bcp plus devant le Tribunal correctionnel. Amende plus forte et risque de condamnation à de la prison, même si, à nouveau, ça n'arrivera que dans des cas extrêmement rares.

Enfin, en ce qui concerne ta question sur les adresses ip, non, les ayant droits ne risquent rien. Pourquoi ? Parce que si tu prouves ne pas avoir été un pirate, il n'empêche que ton adresse ip se baladait sur des torrents. Du coup, cela signifie que soit ta ligne n'est pas sécurisée (que tu as fait preuve d'une négligence caractérisée selon les termes de la loi) soit que ta ligne est bien protégée tout comme il faut, mais que quand même ton adresse ip se balade. Dans cette hypothèse, tu ne devrais rien risquer, mais les ayant droits ne sont coupables de rien non plus. Ton adresse ip se balade, ce n'est pas leur faute.

----------


## ERISS

> pas de risque de prison sauf si, bien évidemment, l'internaute conteste dans le délai de 45 jours l'ordonnance. Car, dans ce cas, il seretrouverait devant le Tribunal correctionnel selon la procédure classique, et là il risquerait gros. D'ailleurs, le gouvernement n'a pascaché son intention d'inciter la justice à être plus sévère, du moins en ce qui concernele montant de l'amende, si l'internaute conteste l'ordonnance à tort.


 On risque la prison si on clame notre innocence. Pas mal! C'est un peu le même système que le "On risque gros si on s'affirme victime du gouvernement" (cf le gouv pirate): C'est fait pour qu'on s'écrase devant la "loi" infaillible.  Qui va réclamer la 'justice'? Pas le citoyen mais seulement le gouvernement et les majors.

----------


## shivu

> Oui, j'y ai répondu au post précédent (le n°10). En revanche, si tu as besoin de plus d'éclaircissement, n'hésite pas !


grrr, tête à claques que je suis. J'y vais de ce pas.

----------


## Warzlouf

Tout le monde rigolait quand Sarkozy a insisté pour faire un Hadopi 2, du genre "ça va être ridicule, il ne reste que des miettes du projet de base". 

On a toujours envie de rigoler, là ? Je vous quitte, je vais prendre un anti-vomitif.

----------


## GROquiK

Mais est-ce que le "Paquet Telecom" de l'UE ne va pas nuancer un peu tout ça ?
(Sortez quand même vos tubes de vaseline, on ne sait jamais...)

----------


## mackwic

Hum... Ca fait peur.  ::O: 

Mais c'est le but je crois. Des grosses boules et rien dedans. La masse considérable de dossier va encore doubler le retard déjà important de certains tribunaux...
Y'a que les carriéristes qui peut-être l'appliqueront à la lettre, cette loi.
*espère très fort*


Sinon, si le pirate est un mineur, c'est le(s) tuteur(s) légal(aux) qui passe(nt) à la caisse?
Y'a pas possibilité de saisir le juge des enfants nan pendant qu'on y est?  ::P:  

Et si on est jeune majeur, y'a possibilité de demander à avoir la protection particulière? Éducateurs toussa....

C'est vrai quoi, si les pirates sont des dangereux délinquants, faut un traitement de fond! Et seul le juge des enfants peut assurer un suivi à long terme de ce genre d'affaire.

Et une fois arrivé au juge des enfants, sur et certain qu'on est tranquille. Mais je en sais pas si y'a possibilité là... C'est obscur.  :tired: 


En tout cas merci vraiment pour cette série d'article magnifique. Didactique satirique façon grande classe quoi.  :;):

----------


## Hot_Steph

> Mais est-ce que le "Paquet Telecom" de l'UE ne va pas nuancer un peu tout ça ?
> (Sortez quand même vos tubes de vaseline, on ne sait jamais...)


+1

Quid de l'Europe dans tout ça ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ça vient, ça vient.

----------


## Neo_13

Déjà, j'ai du mal à voir comment on peut être condamné pour contrefaçons par HADOPI, quelle pirouette ratée empêchera de dire "c'est pas moi, j'ai été spoofé"... (Etant entendu que si perquis' pas d'ordonnance... Je vois mal passer en mode simplifié un truc qui a nécessité autant de moyens.

Ensuite, la négligence caractérisée, on l'a vu, me parait tellement contournable... Que je me demande comment ils vont s'appuyer là dessus pour LOPSSI 2... Parce qu'en elle même, cette loi ne sert à rien, donc ça doit être le moment où ils mettent le pied dans la porte pour jeter des rats pestiférés dans l'appart' (qu'on nous enfilera, avec plaisir, au titre de l'antiterrorisme et la lutte contre la pédophilie, comme ça, si on est contre LOPSSI 2, c'est qu'on est un terroriste violeur de nouveaux nés...)...

----------


## mr-magoo

Bonjour
 je ferais pas l'insulte a grand maitre B de savoir si il connais  certaine chose sur le p2p  je pense qu'il est  1000 fois plus calé que moi en informatqiue et le reste  mes respect cher maitre  ::happy2:: 

mais bon en tournant un peu sur le net pour voir ce qu'il s'en disait de tous cela je suis tombe sur cela

http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/...ti-hadopi.html

Donc bref après l'on applique ou pas ce qui est dit c'est une chose mais ce qu'il me fait sourire un peu  et jaune surtout c'est que le lobbying de certain  réussi a faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes a nos  politiques totalement inculte  dans certains domaines ! 

La preuve il existe des méthodes simple pour avoir la paix si je puis dire 

malheureusement cela se passe comme cela aussi a Bruxelles  c'est un miracle si paquet telecom est passé 

bref voila comment on se retrouve avec un truc totalement  indigeste pour le commun des mortels 

*Donc en tant que citoyen soyez actif n'hésitez  pas:  interpellez vos députés pour qu'ils soient un peu informés de ce qu'il se passe ici bas quelque soit le sujet  *

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui, j'avais vu ce site qui est amusant. A titre professionnel, j'ai testé plusieurs vpn (pour certains de mes clients qui veulent éviter que leur adresse ip apparaisse) et j'en utilise un à titre personnel. Et, honnêtement, je dois connaître quasiment tous les moyens informatiques de contourner Hadopi (c'est à dire de partager des données de façon relativement cryptées), qui sont tous très simples et/ou pas très onéreux. 

Lorsque les kevin de 12 ans auront compris que le P2P (genre emule ou les torrents) est dangereux, ils chercheront deux minutes sur le web et trouveront 10 autres moyens de pirater. Cette loi est donc inutile de ce point de vue:

En revanche, elle est utile si vous la considérez sous un autre angle: Le gros des statistiques françaises, aussi truquées soient-elles d'ailleurs, sur le piratage vient du P2P, puisque, par hypothèse, il est très difficile de recenser les direct download de sites étrangers, les newsgroups, les channels IRC ou encore les échanges de fichiers par ftp. 

A cause des lois Hadopi, le piratage français va mécaniquement considérablement décroître dans l'année 2010, parce que soit les pirates français se mettront sous vpn (et dans ce cas, l'adresse ip qui apparaîtra sera étrangère) soit migreront vers d'autres solutions. 

Du coup, le piratage français, tel qu'il ressort des stats P2P va s'effondrer et le gouvernement pourra crier victoire.

Donc, à mon avis de biclassé juriste/geek, je dirais que la loi aura pour effet de vider les adresses françaises des réseaux P2P et donc au pouvoir de crier facticement victoire. 

Maintenant, je ne veux pas que cette discussion dérape. Rappelez vous qu'ici on est dans Jurigeek: La contrefaçon d'oeuvres de l'esprit est illégale, donc ici nous ne prônerons pas le piratage.

----------


## Fa.

Une question me taraude, à partir de quand devrons nous rentrer dans nos abris ? Il faut attendre la publication des décrets d'application ou bien alors c'est déjà foutu Hadopi est dans la rue....

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui le décret doit venir. Hadopi doit être opérationnelle en janvier 2010.

----------


## Montigny

et quand on voit ça , bha on se pose des questions :

http://eco.rue89.com/2009/11/09/oups...de-camp-125255

http://www.rue89.com/en-pleine-cultu...-pas-le-relais

ils prennent vraiment les gens pour des cons -_- entre acheté a bouffé ou un cd , y a pas photo ...

hmm..j'arrive pas a remettre la main sur le lien que je t'ai envoyé GMB (celui de ouest-france et l'amendement 138 )

----------


## shivu

> Oui, j'avais vu ce site qui est amusant. A titre professionnel, j'ai testé plusieurs vpn (pour certains de mes clients qui veulent éviter que leur adresse ip apparaisse) et j'en utilise un à titre personnel. Et, honnêtement, je dois connaître quasiment tous les moyens informatiques de contourner Hadopi (c'est à dire de partager des données de façon relativement cryptées), qui sont tous très simples et/ou pas très onéreux. 
> 
> Lorsque les kevin de 12 ans auront compris que le P2P (genre emule ou les torrents) est dangereux, ils chercheront deux minutes sur le web et trouveront 10 autres moyens de pirater. Cette loi est donc inutile de ce point de vue:
> 
> En revanche, elle est utile si vous la considérez sous un autre angle: Le gros des statistiques françaises, aussi truquées soient-elles d'ailleurs, sur le piratage vient du P2P, puisque, par hypothèse, il est très difficile de recenser les direct download de sites étrangers, les newsgroups, les channels IRC ou encore les échanges de fichiers par ftp. 
> 
> A cause des lois Hadopi, le piratage français va mécaniquement considérablement décroître dans l'année 2010, parce que soit les pirates français se mettront sous vpn (et dans ce cas, l'adresse ip qui apparaîtra sera étrangère) soit migreront vers d'autres solutions. 
> 
> Du coup, le piratage français, tel qu'il ressort des stats P2P va s'effondrer et le gouvernement pourra crier victoire.


Il criera victoire mais il n'aura pas gagné la bataille. Il faudra surtout attendre les chiffres du SNEP et du syndicat des éditeurs vidéo: si les ventes en valeur et en volume progressent fortement en 2010, les politiques pourront considérer que la loi est efficace, dans le cas contraire, on pourra bien rigoler (surtout au dépend d'un certain pdg d'un certain producteur/éditeur de musique français qui s'attend à des résultats miraculeux). Je plains surtout le premier qui sera au tribunal à cause de cette loi : il risque la punition pour l'exemple ::sad:: 

*Grand_Maître_B: sur le principe de non-cumul des peines, est-ce que qui suit que vous évoquiez dans votre pilule rouge 10? :* Le Conseil nous dit à ce sujet que le fait que les délits de contrefaçon puissent être non seulement punis d'amendes et de peines de prison (n'oubliez pas que la loi DADVSI reste en vigueur) et aussi punis d'une peine complémentaire de coupure d'accès à internet avec interdiction de souscrire pendant la même période un autre contrat, portant sur un service de même nature, auprès de tout opérateur, ne méconnaît pas le principe constitutionnel de nécessité des peines. Ce n'est pas, pour le Conseil, une sanction disproportionnée. En outre, le Conseil ajoute que le fait que l'abonné doive continuer à payer l'abonnement à son FAI ne constitue ni une peine, ni une sanction ayant le caractère d'une punition et que cette disposition, qui trouve son fondement dans le fait que l'inexécution du contrat est imputable à l'abonné, ne méconnaît aucune exigence constitutionnelle.

----------


## Altyki

Il y a quoi au dessus de "dégout'" ?

Sinon, quand est-ce que l'on met en place un système qui punirait de manière "accélérée" les politiciens bénéficiaires de pots de vins sur simple dénonciation anonyme considérée alors comme une preuve irréfutable ? (Je sais c'est HS...)

----------


## Yank31

Le principe de non cumul des peines, quand il s'applique (c'est de la procédure pénale et c'est pas mon domaine), consiste à ne pas cumuler les peines de même nature.

Or ici la peine de prison, l'amende pénale, la coupure de l'accès à l'Internet ne sont pas des peines de même nature. Les dommages intérêts ne sont pas une peine (n'ont pas une nature punitive mais réparatrice).

Ces 4 postes peuvent donc joyeusement se cumuler sans aucun problème. Et c'est d'ailleurs déjà le cas pour toutes les infractions pénales comme le souligne GMB (vol = prison, amende et dommages intérêts encourus).

Le principe de non cumul serait applicable en cas de pluralité des infractions (vol + recel + escroquerie par ex.), qui présenteraient une pluralité de peines de même nature (3 ans de prison et 450 000 euros d'amende pour vol ; 2 ans de prison et 300 000 euros d'amende pour recel ; 5 ans de prison et 750 000 euros d'amende pour recel -les chiffres sont fictifs- : au total, on ne risque pas 10 ans de prison et 1 500 000 euros d'amende mais 5 ans de prison et 750 000 euros d'amende, soit la peine la plus élevée pour une seule des infractions). Et encore, c'est un exemple grossier, les règles sont plus complexes que ça en pratique.

Et sinon, concernant la poursuite du paiement de l'abonnement au FAI, il me semble toujours possible de demander la résiliation (sous réserve que le contrat le prévoit et de payer l'indemnité prévue).

----------


## Yank31

> Oui, j'avais vu ce site qui est amusant. A titre professionnel, j'ai testé plusieurs vpn (pour certains de mes clients qui veulent éviter que leur adresse ip apparaisse) et j'en utilise un à titre personnel. Et, honnêtement, je dois connaître quasiment tous les moyens informatiques de contourner Hadopi (c'est à dire de partager des données de façon relativement cryptées), qui sont tous très simples et/ou pas très onéreux. 
> 
> Lorsque les kevin de 12 ans auront compris que le P2P (genre emule ou les torrents) est dangereux, ils chercheront deux minutes sur le web et trouveront 10 autres moyens de pirater. Cette loi est donc inutile de ce point de vue:
> 
> En revanche, elle est utile si vous la considérez sous un autre angle: Le gros des statistiques françaises, aussi truquées soient-elles d'ailleurs, sur le piratage vient du P2P, puisque, par hypothèse, il est très difficile de recenser les direct download de sites étrangers, les newsgroups, les channels IRC ou encore les échanges de fichiers par ftp. 
> 
> A cause des lois Hadopi, le piratage français va mécaniquement considérablement décroître dans l'année 2010, parce que soit les pirates français se mettront sous vpn (et dans ce cas, l'adresse ip qui apparaîtra sera étrangère) soit migreront vers d'autres solutions. 
> 
> Du coup, le piratage français, tel qu'il ressort des stats P2P va s'effondrer et le gouvernement pourra crier victoire.
> ...


Je crois pour ma part que la présence d'une telle loi va tout de même réduire réellement le volume du piratage. Je crois qu'il existe trois catégories de personne :

1. L'internaute lambda (super mamy) qui va lâcher l'affaire face au risque encouru (perso j'ai conseillé à tous mes proches de virer leurs P2P depuis que j'ai vu l'appel d'offre pour HADOPI 1).

2. Le geek wannabe (cousin XxXPokémonXxX) qui va fouiller le net et s'imbiber de VPN et autres subtilités obscures pour essayer de contourner tout ça avec plus ou moins de succès.

3. Le techno-pirate (J4ck Sp4rr0/V) qui va se faire un plaisir et un honneur de se rendre invisible ou d'usurper l'IP de super mamy, juste pour faire la nique au gouvernement (ou à toute autre entité qui lui veut du mal).

Donc bon à mon avis la loi va dissuader le 1), jouer des mauvais tours au 2) (ou à ses parents), et n'aura qu'un enjeu de défi sur le 3). Et bref ça va diminuer quoi.  :Emo:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> *Grand_Maître_B: sur le principe de non-cumul des peines, est-ce que qui suit que vous évoquiez dans votre pilule rouge 10? :* Le Conseil nous dit à ce sujet que le fait que les délits de contrefaçon puissent être non seulement punis d'amendes et de peines de prison (n'oubliez pas que la loi DADVSI reste en vigueur) et aussi punis d'une peine complémentaire de coupure d'accès à internet avec interdiction de souscrire pendant la même période un autre contrat, portant sur un service de même nature, auprès de tout opérateur, ne méconnaît pas le principe constitutionnel de nécessité des peines. Ce n'est pas, pour le Conseil, une sanction disproportionnée. En outre, le Conseil ajoute que le fait que l'abonné doive continuer à payer l'abonnement à son FAI ne constitue ni une peine, ni une sanction ayant le caractère d'une punition et que cette disposition, qui trouve son fondement dans le fait que l'inexécution du contrat est imputable à l'abonné, ne méconnaît aucune exigence constitutionnelle.


Non là c'était plus au sujet de la proportionnalité des peines. Sur la question du cumul, j'en ai traité dans ce même topic aujourd'hui ici !  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 19h26 ----------




> Je crois pour ma part que la présence d'une telle loi va tout de même réduire réellement le volume du piratage. Je crois qu'il existe trois catégories de personne :
> 
> 1. L'internaute lambda (super mamy) qui va lâcher l'affaire face au risque encouru (perso j'ai conseillé à tous mes proches de virer leurs P2P depuis que j'ai vu l'appel d'offre pour HADOPI 1).
> 
> 2. Le geek wannabe (cousin XxXPokémonXxX) qui va fouiller le net et s'imbiber de VPN et autres subtilités obscures pour essayer de contourner tout ça avec plus ou moins de succès.
> 
> 3. Le techno-pirate (J4ck Sp4rr0/V) qui va se faire un plaisir et un honneur de se rendre invisible ou d'usurper l'IP de super mamy, juste pour faire la nique au gouvernement (ou à toute autre entité qui lui veut du mal).
> 
> Donc bon à mon avis la loi va dissuader le 1), jouer des mauvais tours au 2) (ou à ses parents), et n'aura qu'un enjeu de défi sur le 3). Et bref ça va diminuer quoi.


Oui tu as peut être raison. A mon avis, si super mamy sait utiliser emule ou utorrent, elle saura se rencarder pour aller sur les newsgroup ou les direct download etc..., tout comme le geek wannabe. Mais l'avenir nous le dira. 

Mais peut être que les petits kevins de 12 ans seront effrayés par la loi, et ne sauront pas trouver d'autres moyens de télécharger qu'emule. C'est sans doute la dessus que repose le pari du gouvernement. Si c'est le cas, il faudra voir ensuite la proportion que répresente cette population de pirates.

----------


## Yank31

> A mon avis, si super mamy sait utiliser emule ou utorrent, elle saura se rencarder pour aller sur les newsgroup ou les direct download etc..., tout comme le geek wannabe.


C'est vrai ça... l'obstacle technologique n'est anéfé pas un argument valable. Reste plus que la peur de la loi.

----------


## deephurt

bref, d'un point de vue juridique cette loi fait trés peur pour toute personne qui télécharge sur le net en P2P. 

mais j'aimerais à ce propos savoir si des éclaircissement seront apporté sur quelque fait en particulier : 

- je partage un fichier de ma création (une vidéo ou musique que j'aio créer de toute piece) sur le p2p, du coup mon ip se baladera sur le réseau? donc je suis dans le risque de me faire choper?

-quid de celui qui télécharge le film 2012 et qui se retrouve avec un porn amateur pas copyrighté et qui se fait choper?^^^

- autre question que je me pose. le cas de mégaupload ou rapidshare. quid de ces deux site ? est ce qu'il seront aussi controlé ou pas?

et dernière question : si je comprend bien cette loi ne s'applique aps du tout au streaming? (et si je dl une vidéo en meme temps que je la regarde en streaming? style stagevu?)

----------


## chaosdémon

"si je comprend bien cette loi ne s'applique aps du tout au streaming? (et si je dl une vidéo en meme temps que je la regarde en streaming? style stagevu?"

Si tu regarde en streaming sans télécharger une oeuvre protégé la seule chose dont on peut t'accuser c'est le recel .A ma connaissance Hadopi ne puni que la contrefacon (téléchargement) et le defaut de sécurisation.

Donc pas de changement pour le streaming donc pas de condamnation .Le juge n'a jamais condamné un utilisateur de streaming sauf 2 cas où les personnes en questions regardaient de manière régulière des films pédophiles (comdamnation compréhensible vu l'acte)

----------


## XWolverine

> - je partage un fichier de ma création (une vidéo ou musique que j'aio créer de toute piece) sur le p2p, du coup mon ip se baladera sur le réseau? donc je suis dans le risque de me faire choper?


Il me semble bien que DADVSI a plus ou moins rendu le système p2p illégal, ce qui est débile dans le principe, mais logique dans la pratique (99,999999 % des contenus échangés en p2p sont du contenu piraté).

----------


## Neo_13

> bref, d'un point de vue juridique cette loi fait trés peur pour toute personne qui télécharge sur le net en P2P. 
> 
> mais j'aimerais à ce propos savoir si des éclaircissement seront apporté sur quelque fait en particulier : 
> 
> - je partage un fichier de ma création (une vidéo ou musique que j'aio créer de toute piece) sur le p2p, du coup mon ip se baladera sur le réseau? donc je suis dans le risque de me faire choper?


Oui et oui... Mais même sans que tu mettes JAMAIS de ta vie les bits dans le P2P, ça reste vrai. C'est parce que c'est ton ip que c'est pas un coréen qui l'utilise.



> -quid de celui qui télécharge le film 2012 et qui se retrouve avec un porn amateur pas copyrighté et qui se fait choper?^^^


L'intention est illégale... Couic



> - autre question que je me pose. le cas de mégaupload ou rapidshare. quid de ces deux site ? est ce qu'il seront aussi controlé ou pas?


Site pas français, donc non...



> et dernière question : si je comprend bien cette loi ne s'applique aps du tout au streaming? (et si je dl une vidéo en meme temps que je la regarde en streaming? style stagevu?)


Si, ça s'applique aussi : si tu regardes un stream hébergé en france et que le serveur est saisi, couic. Note que si quelqu'un a spoofé ton ip pour regarder le stream, sans que jamais tu es mis les bits sur ledit site, couic quand même.

----------


## deephurt

merci pour toute ces réponses. 

par contre pour les ip, seul les  fai peuvent indiquer a qui elles appartenaient. Cependant, juridiquement combien de temps le FAI peut s'engager a gardé cette information? par exemple est ce que dix ans plus tard la justice peut demander a un FAI a qui appartenait telle ip ou alors aprés deux ou trois ans le fai peut se permettre de supprimé l'information?

je crois qu'en fait le pire est qu'on est condamné car ton ip est sur du p2p et pas de quoi tu dl! mais merde, comment vais je faire pour dl le dernier torrent le la version 10.9 de linux pour le graver pour mes élèves heins? (sans me retrouvé en prison  ::P: )

EDIT : je précise que toute ces question m'interresse bcp car étannt donné que je fais passer le b2i dans un collège ces questions me sont parfois posé et je me dois de tenir informé! d'ailleur merci a toi G M B je vais pouvoir finir d'expliqué adophi a mes élèves^^

----------


## Yank31

Non mais le streaming sauvage d'oeuvre protégée c'est de la contrefaçon aussi (par reproduction et représentation sans autorisation).

Et le P2P n'est pas illégal par nature, sauf s'il porte sur des oeuvres protégées.

Les méthodes d'accès ne sont pas illégales en elle-mêmes, c'est le contenu qui compte.

----------


## Ithilsul

Merci pour les réponses G_M_B, je comprends beaucoup mieux que le non cumul des peines ne s'applique pas.




> L'intention est illégale... Couic


Euh, délit d'intention ? C'est pas un peu abusé ? Hormis pour le meutre & autres crimes (de sang).




> Cependant, juridiquement combien de temps le FAI peut s'engager a gardé cette information? par exemple est ce que dix ans plus tard la justice peut demander a un FAI a qui appartenait telle ip ou alors aprés deux ou trois ans le fai peut se permettre de supprimé l'information?


Sauf erreur ou péremption de l'info, depuis la loi antiterroriste de 2006, les données doivent être conservées 1 an.




> je vais pouvoir finir d'expliqué *adophi* a mes élèves^^


 ::O: 




> Non mais le streaming sauvage d'oeuvre protégée c'est de la contrefaçon aussi (par reproduction et représentation sans autorisation).


Du point de vue de l'hébergeur oui, mais pas du point de vue du spectateur, où l'on reste dans le cas du recel, non ?

----------


## Yank31

> Du point de vue de l'hébergeur oui, mais pas du point de vue du spectateur, où l'on reste dans le cas du recel, non ?


Non du point de vue du spectateur aussi. Il y a nécessairement reproduction du fichier sur ton PC lorsque tu visionnes un fichier en _streaming_. Et la contrefaçon est constitué entre autres par une reproduction non autorisée. Même si cette reproduction est temporaire, ca n'en demeure pas moins une reproduction. (la loi vient parfois permettre ces reproductions temporaires non autorisées : notamment pour les écoles, bibliothèques... avec l'exception pédagogique)

A mon sens il y a également contrefaçon par représentation non autorisée par le spectateur pour lui même.

L'hébergeur serait quant à lui coupable de contrefaçon par reproduction (stockage sur ses serveurs) et diffusion (accès au public) non autorisées.





> Euh, délit d'intention ? C'est pas un peu abusé ? Hormis pour le meutre & autres crimes (de sang).


C'est pas un délit d'intention !

C'est l'intention de commettre le délit de contrefaçon, et oui, c'est punissable. (C'est bien sûr pas aussi simple hein, la seule intention ne suffit pas à poursuivre. Il faut en gros une intention de commettre un délit ou crime, ET aussi un commencement d'exécution, c'est à dire des actes matériels... comme par exemple ben un téléchargement d'un fichier dont on n'a pas les droits)

Pour reprendre l'exemple : si je télécharge un fichier qui s'appelle Photoshop CS3.iso mais que je tombe sur un remix porno de blanche fesse et les sept mains (qui serait ici libre de droit), je n'en suis pas moins poursuivable pour contrefaçon. J'avais bel et bien l'intention de télécharger Photoshop, et j'ai même commencé à mettre à exécution mon plan.

Pour être précis, il y aurait ici tentative (intention + commencement d'exécution) punissable (parce que l'élément ayant fait échec à l'accomplissement du délit est extérieur à la volonté de l'agent : il ne savait pas que le fichier n'était pas le bon). Et c'est donc plutôt les termes "tentative punissable... couic" qu'aurait du répondre Neo_13 dans son post, puisqu'effectivement il n'existe pas de délit d'intention.


Pour préciser l'intérêt de l'intention, un contre-exemple : si cette fois-ci je télécharge un fichier qui s'appelle Blanche_fesse_et_les_sept_mains.avi, dont je suis sur qu'il est libre de droit puisque c'est précisé sur le site. Malheur, je me retrouve en fait avec un documentaire sur le calvaire des Huissiers de justice au quotidien (documentaire protégé). J'ai donc bien téléchargé un fichier protégé, suis-je punissable de contrefaçon?
Et bien -a priori- non, car justement je n'avais pas l'intention de commettre une contrefaçon. Or _nulla poena, nullum crimen_... pas de crime ou pas de délit sans intention de les commettre (par contre pour les contraventions on s'en cogne de l'intention).

----------


## XWolverine

> Pour reprendre l'exemple : si je télécharge un fichier qui s'appelle Photoshop CS3.iso mais que je tombe sur un remix porno de blanche fesse et les sept mains (qui serait ici libre de droit), je n'en suis pas moins poursuivable pour contrefaçon. J'avais bel et bien l'intention de télécharger Photoshop, et j'ai même commencé à mettre à exécution mon plan.


'tain, tous les fichiers vont s'appeler Ubuntu-9-10-x64 ou *Fedora-12-i386* maintenant. Ça risque de devenir galère de télécharger des distribs nunux  ::P:

----------


## SAYA

@ GMB



> Bon appétit !


 
 mais 



> L'Hadopi Banane et son accompagnement est servi à toutes les personnes,



 ::o:  Cette recette est beaucoup trop calorique ! Je refuse ce plat :
 j'peux pas M'sieur l'président l'ingurgiter (bananes 1.500 calories (au bas mot) et les patates, 300..... !  Ah que non ! Vraiment une telle recette est une aberration ("de cuisine"), j'suis au régime ; Vous voulez pas m'entendre ! M'en fous j'irai manger en douce ce plat succulent "_aupiratemalin"_,    :B): 



> Alors, chers téléspectateurs, le Hadopi Bananes, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais moi ça me donne un peu la gerbe. Quoiqu'il en soit,c'est un plat qui va être servi à tous les internautes de France, alors, on dit merci qui ? *


 :Gerbe:  :Gerbe:  A  vous G_M pour cet article,



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )[/QUOTE]

@Yank 31 Le problème sera juste déplacé. Mais à mon avis :

"L'internaute lambda (super mamy ou autres (2))" fera tout pour apprendre et devenir un presque parfait (3) techno pirate. Interdit, punition et "valeur éducative" n'ont jamais fait bon ménage.

----------


## SAYA

> par contre pour les ip, seul les  fai peuvent indiquer a qui elles appartenaient. Cependant, juridiquement combien de temps le FAI peut s'engager a gardé cette information? par exemple est ce que dix ans plus tard la justice peut demander a un FAI a qui appartenait telle ip ou alors aprés deux ou trois ans le fai peut se permettre de supprimé l'information?


G_M_B a, me semble-t-il répondu à cette question le 2/11 

Et Hadopi 2 modifie L'article L. 331-36 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle à ce sujet: 

_« La personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne est tenue d'informer la commission de protection des droits [cad Hadopi] de la date à laquelle elle a débuté la suspension ; la commission [cad Hadopi] procède à l'effacement des données à caractère personnel relatives à l'abonné dès le terme de la période de suspension. »_

----------


## Montigny

article trouvé sur GNT a propos d'un futur projet de loi sur l'adresse IP :

http://www.generation-nt.com/adresse...te-906501.html

----------


## SAYA

> article trouvé sur GNT a propos d'un futur projet de loi sur l'adresse IP :
> 
> http://www.generation-nt.com/adresse...te-906501.html



Intéressant : serait-ce alors une riposte au cas où l'on volerait mon IP : pourrais-je invoquer l'usurpation d'identité de la LLOPSI ? Cf article 222-16.1 du Code pénal :

« Le fait d’utiliser, de manière réitérée, sur un réseau de communication électronique l’identité d’un tiers ou des données qui lui sont personnelles, en vue de troubler la tranquillité de cette personne ou d’autrui ».« Le fait d’utiliser, sur un réseau de communication électronique, l’identité d’un tiers ou des données qui lui sont personnelles, en vue de porter atteinte à son honneur ou à sa considération. »
J'avoue j'aimerai bien qu'une parade soit trouvée  :B): 
Mais là on en revient, hélas, à la notion de "_négligence caractérisée"_
Je me trompe  ::huh::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> bref, d'un point de vue juridique cette loi fait trés peur pour toute personne qui télécharge sur le net en P2P. 
> 
> mais j'aimerais à ce propos savoir si des éclaircissement seront apporté sur quelque fait en particulier : 
> 
> - je partage un fichier de ma création (une vidéo ou musique que j'aio créer de toute piece) sur le p2p, du coup mon ip se baladera sur le réseau? donc je suis dans le risque de me faire choper?


Non parce que ton adresse ip est liée à un "noeud" de seeders/peers qui se partagent une oeuvre de l'esprit non protégée. Si je télécharge ta musique libre de droit, mon adresse ip est dans ce noeud, pas dans celui de Madonna...Et ce n'est pas sale.




> -quid de celui qui télécharge le film 2012 et qui se retrouve avec un porn amateur pas copyrighté et qui se fait choper?^^^


 L'ayant droit qui saisit Hadopi a collecté les adresses ip liées à des oeuvres de l'esprit dont il détient les droits. En fait, l'ayant droit va demander à des sociétés dont le métier est la chasse à l'ip contrefaisante, genre Copeeright, de collecter ces infos. Et ces sociétés vont avoir la charge de prouver un minimum que l'oeuvre contrefaite est bien celle dont leurs clients à les droits. En outre, n'oublions pas que Hadopi a le pouvoir "d'obtenir tous documents, quel qu'en soit le support, y compris les données conservées et traitées par" les FAI (Article 331-21 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle)". Donc Hadopi pourra tenter également de vérifier que c'était bien 2012 que tu téléchargeais et pas une oeuvre libre de droit.





> - autre question que je me pose. le cas de mégaupload ou rapidshare. quid de ces deux site ? est ce qu'il seront aussi controlé ou pas?


Théoriquement, tout est contrôlable par Hadopi. On se focalise beaucoup sur le P2P parce que les ip sont très visibles, mais la loi vise tout moyen de contrefaçon d'une oeuvre. Ceci dit, si ces sites sont à l'étranger, je ne vois pas comment les ayant droits pourront voir qui s'y connectent pour y faire quoi. Tiens, à ce sujet, quelqu'un ici avait dit qu'il connaissait une personne travaillant chez Copeeright et qu'on pouvait lui poser des questions : Alors, en voilà une, si tu me lis cher canard, je voudrais savoir, techniquement, si les sociétés de collecte d'ip ont les moyens de voir quelle adresse ip se connecte sur un site français de direct download et ce qu'elle télécharge. 




> et dernière question : si je comprend bien cette loi ne s'applique pas du tout au streaming? (et si je dl une vidéo en meme temps que je la regarde en streaming? style stagevu?)





> "si je comprend bien cette loi ne s'applique aps du tout au streaming? (et si je dl une vidéo en meme temps que je la regarde en streaming? style stagevu?"
> 
> Si tu regarde en streaming sans télécharger une oeuvre protégé la seule chose dont on peut t'accuser c'est le recel .A ma connaissance Hadopi ne puni que la contrefacon (téléchargement) et le defaut de sécurisation.
> 
> Donc pas de changement pour le streaming donc pas de condamnation .Le juge n'a jamais condamné un utilisateur de streaming sauf 2 cas où les personnes en questions regardaient de manière régulière des films pédophiles (comdamnation compréhensible vu l'acte)


La loi s'applique à tous les moyens de contrefaçon. Le fait que tu puisses regarder/écouter une oeuvre de l'esprit sans que personne n'ait payé d'argent à ce sujet (à la SACEM ou autre) est une contrefaçon. Rappelons que la loi ne réprime pas le téléchargement mais _l'édition_ d'écrits, de composition musicale, de dessin, de peinture ou de toute autre production, imprimée ou gravée en entier ou en partie, au mépris des lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété des auteurs" (L. 335-2). Un streaming est bien une édition d'une oeuvre, et elle est au mépris des des lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété des auteurs. 

Après, à nouveau, la question est : est ce que les ayant droits (et surtout donc les sociétés genre Copeeright) peuvent voir les adresses ip liées à un streaming.

Enfin, comme un autre canard a pu le dire, le streaming, c'est du téléchargement en réalité. Temporaire certes, mais téléchargement quand même.




> Il me semble bien que DADVSI a plus ou moins rendu le système p2p illégal, ce qui est débile dans le principe, mais logique dans la pratique (99,999999 % des contenus échangés en p2p sont du contenu piraté).


Il est vrai que l'article L. 335-2-1 nous dit que _"Est puni de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 300 000 euros d'amende le fait :_ 
_ 1° D'éditer, de mettre à la disposition du public ou de communiquer au public, sciemment et sous quelque forme que ce soit, un logiciel manifestement destiné à la mise à disposition du public non autorisée d'oeuvres ou d'objets protégés."_


Cet article vise clairement les société qui créent les logiciels genre utorrent ou emule par exemple. Mais juridiquement le P2P, en tant que "technologie" n'est pas déclaré illégal en France. 

Après, je ne suis pas d'accord sur la fin de ta phrase. Le piratage est éclaté entre plusieurs moyens technologiques, le P2P n'étant que la partie visible. Pourquoi les mecs qui font les stats avouent que les estimations du piratage sont des chiffres multipliés par douze ou des aberrations de ce genre ? Parce qu'ils savent bien que seul le P2P est flicable (pour l'instant) mais que d'autres moyens (binaries, direct download etc) pour pirater en secret existent. 




> merci pour toute ces réponses. 
> 
> par contre pour les ip, seul les  fai peuvent indiquer a qui elles appartenaient. Cependant, juridiquement combien de temps le FAI peut s'engager a gardé cette information? par exemple est ce que dix ans plus tard la justice peut demander a un FAI a qui appartenait telle ip ou alors aprés deux ou trois ans le fai peut se permettre de supprimé l'information?
> 
> je crois qu'en fait le pire est qu'on est condamné car ton ip est sur du p2p et pas de quoi tu dl! mais merde, comment vais je faire pour dl le dernier torrent le la version 10.9 de linux pour le graver pour mes élèves heins? (sans me retrouvé en prison )
> 
> EDIT : je précise que toute ces question m'interresse bcp car étannt donné que je fais passer le b2i dans un collège ces questions me sont parfois posé et je me dois de tenir informé! d'ailleur merci a toi G M B je vais pouvoir finir d'expliqué adophi a mes élèves^^


C'est l'article L. 34-1 II. du Code des postes et des télécommunications qui nous répond. 

_II.-Pour les besoins de la recherche, de la constatation et de la poursuite des infractions pénales [...] et dans le seul but de permettre, en tant que de besoin, la mise à disposition de l'autorité judiciaire ou de la haute autorité [...] d'informations, il peut être différé pour une durée maximale d'un an aux opérations tendant à effacer ou à rendre anonymes certaines catégories de données techniques."_

----------


## chaosdémon

Par contre la plupart des site de streaming sont des annuaires ,peut on étre puni si on va juste dessus et que l'on ne regarde pas les videos sur le site (on copie le lien vers mégavideo qui lui est hébergé en chine donc non contrôlé par la France)

----------


## Yank31

> Par contre la plupart des site de streaming sont des annuaires ,peut on étre puni si on va juste dessus et que l'on ne regarde pas les videos sur le site (on copie le lien vers mégavideo qui lui est hébergé en chine donc non contrôlé par la France)


Es-tu punissable si tu regardes en streaming une vidéo protégée par un ayant-droit français, sur un serveur étranger ? Oui, délit de contrefaçon (3 ans de prison et 300 000 euros d'amende encourus).

Peux-tu réellement être puni ? c'est une autre histoire, il faut d'abord que tu sois repéré... on ne connait pas encore à l'heure actuelle les méthodes de traçage des IP, donc prudence. 

Le fait que le serveur se situe en dehors de France ne change rien à la nature délictuelle de l'acte. La seule différence est que l'état français n'a pas de pouvoir de contrainte immédiat sur ces hébergeurs (ce qui ne signifie pas qu'il n'en a aucun), ce dont il résulte un ralentissement de la procédure et pragmatiquement un risque moindre de se faire tracer.

En fait, tout dépendra de la façon selon laquelle seront relevées les IP... qu'on ne connait pas encore.

----------


## chaosdémon

Donc le simple fait de se balader sur un annuaire de streaming est légal?

 Y a t'il encore une chance que les juges considère  qu'il y a copie privés comme ils l'ont déjà fait jadis?

P.S:Apparemment ils ont comme même du mal pour le streaming http://www.actualite-francaise.com/d...dopi,6376.html

----------


## Yank31

> Donc le simple fait de se balader sur un annuaire de streaming est légal?


Ah oui le simple fait de surfer sur un annuaire de streaming... je ne vois pas de problème pour ma part. (ni d'intérêt d'ailleurs  ::huh:: )




> Y a t'il encore une chance que les juges considère qu'il y a copie privés comme ils l'ont déjà fait jadis?


L'exception de copie privée ne peut pas s'appliquer avec les réseaux P2P, en raison du fonctionnement de ces derniers (partage). Concernant les téléchargements directs... il faudrait déjà que la source soit licite (c'est à dire que le fichier soit mis à disposition par un ayant-droit) pour pouvoir envisager la copie privée.

Quant à l'appréciation des juges... j'en sais rien mais vu la conjoncture actuelle (HADOPI donc) et la pression du gouvernement, j'aurai tendance à dire que non, ils vont pas considérer qu'il y a copie privée facilement.




> P.S:Apparemment ils ont comme même du mal pour le streaming http://www.actualite-francaise.com/d...dopi,6376.html


Oui ils auront du mal c'est certain. Ca n'en reste pas moins punissable. Et contrairement à ce que cet article indique, le streaming implique du téléchargement...

----------


## chaosdémon

Ok merci beaucoup pour les infos.

----------


## mr-magoo

Bonjour a tous  
Et merci pour ta réponse Grand maitre  a propos de l'effet levier de la plus part des lois que j'avais oublier    ::(: 

bref faire écran de fumé au yeux du grand publique et surtout faire baisser les chiffres des statistiques    :tired: 

AH les sacro saint chiffre !   ::|: 
Qui ne veulent rien dire et surtout ne résolve pas le probleme en profondeur !  

Bref question a la con : 
Imaginons que je veuille téléchargé une vieille serie en N&B  mainte fois rediffusée  pour le simple fait :
 je veux changé de support passé de mes vieilles K7 vhs a un support sur DD   je possède la série enregistrée sur la TV ( copie privée)   

Suis je en infraction juste par le simple fait  que je télécharge ? 
bref quel article de loi s'applique ? ::huh::

----------


## Neo_13

> Bonjour a tous  
> Et merci pour ta réponse Grand maitre  a propos de l'effet levier de la plus part des lois que j'avais oublier   
> 
> bref faire écran de fumé au yeux du grand publique et surtout faire baisser les chiffres des statistiques   
> 
> AH les sacro saint chiffre !  
> Qui ne veulent rien dire et surtout ne résolve pas le probleme en profondeur !  
> 
> Bref question a la con : 
> ...


Celui qui partage n'a pas le droit de le faire, ça rend illégal l'ensemble du procédé : tu dois te farcir toi même, ou un de tes potes, de faire la numérisation. Se transmettre un DVD de la main à la main (même une copie) à partir du moment où les 2 se connaissent, c'est de la copie privée (maitre tu m'arrete si je me goure), faire la meme chose entre les 2 memes, mais en passant par le net, c'est de al contrefaçon interdite. Sauf si personne ne peut les voir, auquel cas ça reste privé (et en plus indectectable, mais indetectable rend pas légal)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> ...(maitre tu m'arrete si je me goure)...


Je ne t'arrête pas, je nuance. Mais avant cela, j'en profite pour dire qu'en général tu donne des réponses juridiquement correctes et je t'en remercie.

Et t'inquiète que si d'aventure tu écris qq chose qui m'apparaît faux ou discutable, je l'écrirais, pas question de laisser passer des propos qui pourraient tromper les canards. Mais pour l'instant, je n'ai pas à me plaindre.

Maintenant, venons en à ma nuance. Tu as raison quand tu dis qu'acheter un cd/dvd, puis le copier (à condition qu'il n'y ait pas de DRM puisque casser un DRM est illégal, la copie privée est une exception autorisée pas un droit), et le donner manuellement (c'est à dire pas par échange de fichier, mais bien en donnant la galette) à un membre du cercle de famille est autorisée.

Mais voilà la nuance. Le texte de la loi ne dit pas vraiment cela en réalité. 

Article L.211-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle: 

_"Les bénéficiaires des droits ouverts au présent titre ne peuvent interdire :_ 
_1° Les représentations privées et gratuites effectuées exclusivement dans un cercle de famille ;_ 
_2° Les reproductions strictement réservées à l'usage privé de la personne qui les réalise et non destinées à une utilisation collective ;"_

Le législateur t'autorise donc à acheter un DVD et à inviter ton cercle de famille pour le regarder avec toi  (c'est la représentation) ! Quelle bonté n'est ce pas ? 

En revanche, la copie privée (c'est la reproduction) est strictement réservée à l'usage privé de l'acheteur. Donc apparemment le législateur interdisait à l'acheteur de donner une copie d'un DVD à son cercle de famille. 

Les Tribunaux ont été saisi de cette question et ont plusieurs fois eu l'occasion d'admettre que la copie soit destinée au cercle de famille et non pas au seul copiste. 

Donc oui, en l'état, tu peux donner à ton cercle de famille une reproduction d'une oeuvre de l'esprit achetée et recopiée manuellement. 

Cependant, qu'est ce qu'on entend par "cercle de famille" ? Les potes entrent ils dans cette expression ?

Les Tribunaux se sont également penchés sur la question et la jurisprudence définit le cercle comme étant composé des _"personnes et parents ou amis très proches, qui sont unis de façon habituelle par des liens familiaux ou d'intimité..."_. 

Elle a ainsi rejeté l'application de l'exception dans des cas où la représentation prenait place dans une association, un conseil municipal ou une cinémathèque universitaire. En revanche, la Cour de Grenoble est plus large. Elle parle de personnes _"ayant des relations habituelles"_, mais dans l'ensemble, on est sur la notion de liens familiaux ou d'intimité. 

Donc, disons que ça dépend des potes.

----------


## Neo_13

Merci !

En même temps, ça fait 2 ans que je suis SDF et que je squatte à tour de rôle chez l'un ou l'autre... Enfin, ça faisait... Bref, tout ça pour dire que je m'autorise à penser que tout ceux chez qui j'ai habité ces 2 dernières années (merci les copains) sont suffisamment proches... 

Bon du coup, la crémaillère va me couter bonbon en rafraichissement... Mais face à 2ans de loyer...

Est-ce que, par exemple, la rédac est assez proche ? Ils ont bossé les uns sur les genoux des autres pendant des années à Nation...

----------


## Yank31

> Est-ce que, par exemple, la rédac est assez proche ? Ils ont bossé les uns sur les genoux des autres pendant des années à Nation...


Si je peux me permettre de m'incruster dans votre entretien, je te dirai que "c'est plaidable" : ce point ferait surement l'objet d'un débat lors d'un procès éventuel. 

Ton avocat avancerait que tu as eu des relations proches, intimes, habituelles avec tes collègues de travail, tandis que l'avocat des ayant-droits exposerait que ce sont des relations professionnelles, aucunement privées, et encore moins familiales.

Ce serait au juge de trancher. (A mon avis les deux versions se défendent, tout dépend des faits).

----------


## Medjes

C'est ici le plat ? 

Merci 

*mets ses pieds dedans*

Excusez moi d'etre un gros boulet, j'avoue ne pas avoir suivi ça de près... mais y'avait pas un truc qui faisait que de toutes façons, c'était contre le droit européen leur trucs, et que ça pouvait pas être voté ?  ou appliqué, je sais plus ?

----------


## Neo_13

non

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Si je peux me permettre de m'incruster dans votre entretien, je te dirai que "c'est plaidable" : ce point ferait surement l'objet d'un débat lors d'un procès éventuel. 
> 
> Ton avocat avancerait que tu as eu des relations proches, intimes, habituelles avec tes collègues de travail, tandis que l'avocat des ayant-droits exposerait que ce sont des relations professionnelles, aucunement privées, et encore moins familiales.
> 
> Ce serait au juge de trancher. (A mon avis les deux versions se défendent, tout dépend des faits).


J'en profite pour te dire que toi aussi tu fais souvent des réponses juridiquement correctes aux canards, alors, je t'en remercie aussi. Mais je surveille hein, ne te crois pas tout permis pour autant  :;):

----------


## wushu_calimero

pour l'Europe, et sous réserves des compléments du maitre des lieux:



> 3. Protecting citizens' rights relating to internet access by a new internet freedom provision (full text: see Annex 1): Following the strong request of the European Parliament, and after long negotiations on this point, the new telecoms rules now explicitly state that any measures taken by Member States regarding access to or use of services and applications through telecoms networks must respect the fundamental rights and freedoms of citizens, as they are guaranteed by the European Convention for the Protection of Human Rights and Fundamental Freedoms and in general principles of EU law. Such measures must also be appropriate, proportionate and necessary within a democratic society. In particular, they must respect the presumption of innocence and the right to privacy. With regard to any measures of Member States taken on their Internet access (e.g. to fight child pornography or other illegal activities), citizens in the EU are entitled to a prior fair and impartial procedure, including the right to be heard, and they have a right to an effective and timely judicial review.
> 
> Commissioner Reding said on this matter: "The new internet freedom provision represents a great victory for the rights and freedoms of European citizens. The debate between Parliament and Council has also clearly shown that we need find new, more modern and more effective ways in Europe to protect intellectual property and artistic creation. The promotion of legal offers, including across borders, should become a priority for policy-makers. 'Three-strikes-laws', which could cut off Internet access without a prior fair and impartial procedure or without effective and timely judicial review, will certainly not become part of European law."


 sur le site européen: http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleases...guiLanguage=en

Mais avant de se réjouir trop vite, il faut préciser d'emblée qu'il s'agit de grands principes (traduire: à démonter dans l'application).

Onpeut en retenir que la coupure est légale si elle est équitable, proportionnée et impartiale. bien sur, au demandeur de le prouver, le fait que la coupure soit en france d'origine légale, présumée impartiale et équitable (certes il y a ordonnance pénale, mais c'est l'accès à un juge, et les recours sont possibles).

Donc, AMHA, pas grand chose à attendre de ce coté là, sauf en violation des droits de la défense après des années de procédure pour faire remarquer qu'une preuve "via l'IP" est peut être un peu contraire aux droits de la défense.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Un streaming est bien une édition d'une oeuvre, et elle est au mépris des des lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété des auteurs. 
> 
> [...]
> Enfin, comme un autre canard a pu le dire, le streaming, c'est du téléchargement en réalité. Temporaire certes, mais téléchargement quand même.


Pour revenir sur ce point, j'ai souvenir de la situation suivante, il y a quelques années : il avait été indiqué que c'est le fait de mettre à disposition un fichier protégé qui était sanctionné, pas le fait de le télécharger. En outre, un prévenu avait été relaxé (ou avait vu sa peine très réduite) par le fait que l'utilisation d'un P2P impliquait *techniquement* de mettre ce fichier à disposition pendant un certain laps de temps (le temps de finir le téléchargement), et que la mise à disposition était "involontaire", donc non recevable.
J'ai cependant bien compris que c'était aujourd'hui tout aussi punissable, mais est-ce que ce changement (avant = OK, aujourd'hui = CRAC !) est lié à une jurisprudence, ou j'étais à côté de la plaque dès le début ? (Désolé, pas le temps de chercher précisément avant de poster, je n'ai que quelques minutes pour écrire).





> pour l'Europe, et sous réserves des compléments du maitre des lieux:
>  sur le site européen: http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleases...guiLanguage=en
> 
> Mais avant de se réjouir trop vite, il faut préciser d'emblée qu'il s'agit de grands principes (traduire: à démonter dans l'application).
> 
> Onpeut en retenir que la coupure est légale si elle est équitable, proportionnée et impartiale. bien sur, au demandeur de le prouver, le fait que la coupure soit en france d'origine légale, présumée impartiale et équitable (certes il y a ordonnance pénale, mais c'est l'accès à un juge, et les recours sont possibles).
> 
> Donc, AMHA, pas grand chose à attendre de ce coté là, sauf en violation des droits de la défense après des années de procédure pour faire remarquer qu'une preuve "via l'IP" est peut être un peu contraire aux droits de la défense.


On en avait parlé précédemment, notamment dans d'autres posts. C'est justement un point qui est encore à interpréter, mais notre maître préfère patienter un peu avant de le traiter lui aussi.


En outre, j'aimerais revenir sur quelques points sur lesquels je m'interroge :

1) est-on vraiment à l'abri de "l'incitation à l'infraction" avec des ayant-droit (ou mandatés, tant pour la gestion que pour la traque des IP) qui inonderaient les réseaux P2P de leurs fichiers, pour augmenter leurs chances de prises ? Est-ce que dans tous les cas ce serait recevable ?

2) .... j'ai oublié .....  :Emo:  Je reviendrai !  :B):

----------


## Tilt

En fait imaginez le gars il fait du téléchargement illégal mais prudent.
Puis il se fait prendre à cause d'une pouffiasse
En gros on a pris son ip mais c'était pas lui parce que lui il fait très gaffe le Kévin du haut de ses 12 ans.
Mais comme de toutes façons il fait du téléchargement illégal même prudent, ben il va pas contester.........donc il sera condamné a cause du "poofeur"(Kévin n°2, 12 ans et demi) !!
Truc de ouf.
En fait il est quand même coupable mais en fait il s'est pas fait prendre, mais condamné à cause d'un tiers.
Et même s'il est blanc comme neige, comment il va prouver que c'est pas lui et qu'on la spoofé ?

Ensuite comme le Kevin bha il a 12 ans, bha c'est ses parents qui trinquent, chouette.
Les avocats y'en a ils vont se spécialiser dans la défense anti-hadopi si ça se trouve, ils risquent pas de manquer de clients.
Ensuite qu'est-ce qui empêche hadopi d'éplucher les forums, puis de demander aux administrateurs l'ip des gars qui "disent qui download des trucs pas bien", et ensuite de lancer la préparation du plat ?
Parce que sur les forums y'en a partout des gars qui disent qu'ils download !!
Mais bon dans le cas d'un gars qui vit chez ses parents, et qui n'est pas titulaire de la ligne, si l'ip, spoofé ou pas, se fait "toppée" c'est le titulaire qui trinque c'est ça ?
Si c'est ça on a trouvé le truc super pour faire chier ses parents là  ::o:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ensuite comme le Kevin bha il a 12 ans, bha c'est ses parents qui trinquent, chouette.


Si je ne me gourre pas (je me mélange à force), lorsque le contrefacteur est un mineur, c'est le titulaire de la ligne qui trinque, effectivement, mais pour non sécurisation de la ligne, pas pour contrefaçon.

----------


## Yank31

> Si je ne me gourre pas (je me mélange à force), lorsque le contrefacteur est un mineur, c'est le titulaire de la ligne qui trinque, effectivement, mais pour non sécurisation de la ligne, pas pour contrefaçon.


C'est vrai que le titulaire de la ligne va trinquer, mais c'est faux de dire que la raison serait la présence d'un mineur. Que le contrefacteur soit mineur ou pas, le titulaire de la ligne encourt la suspension de l'accès (puisqu'il n'était pas "sécurisé").

Et si le mineur se rend coupable de contrefaçon... hmm... il y a deux options je dirai : soit l'ayant-droit choisit la voie civile (peu probable). Auquel cas les parents seraient responsables civilement (dommages intérêts) au titre de leur responsabilité de gardien de leur enfant.

Soit l'ayant-droit choisit la voie pénale (ordonnance pénale sauce HADOPI, ou correctionnelle pourquoi pas) auquel cas c'est l'enfant qui serait personnellement responsable (mesures spéciales) et l'amende peut lui être directement adressée (amende spéciale). Bon je m'avance un peu, c'est à prendre avec des pincettes je ne connais pas bien la responsabilité pénale des mineurs.

----------


## Ithilsul

> C'est vrai que le titulaire de la ligne va trinquer, mais c'est faux de dire que la raison serait la présence d'un mineur. Que le contrefacteur soit mineur ou pas, le titulaire de la ligne encourt la suspension de l'accès (puisqu'il n'était pas "sécurisé").
> 
> Et si le mineur se rend coupable de contrefaçon... hmm... il y a deux options je dirai : soit l'ayant-droit choisit la voie civile (peu probable). Auquel cas les parents seraient responsables civilement (dommages intérêts) au titre de leur responsabilité de gardien de leur enfant.
> 
> Soit l'ayant-droit choisit la voie pénale (ordonnance pénale sauce HADOPI, ou correctionnelle pourquoi pas) auquel cas c'est l'enfant qui serait personnellement responsable (mesures spéciales) et l'amende peut lui être directement adressée (amende spéciale). Bon je m'avance un peu, c'est à prendre avec des pincettes je ne connais pas bien la responsabilité pénale des mineurs.


J'ai retrouvé les infos en question : l'ordonnance pénale n'est pas applicable aux mineurs (article 495 du Code de Procédure Pénale - 1er alinéa des circonstances de non-application), voir également l'article de Me Eolas sur Hadopi 2 (faire une recherche du mot "mineur"), où il parle du cas où un mineur serait le téléchargeur : "relaxe assurée".
Par contre, l'article 495 du CPP ne prévoit pas Hadopi dans les applications possibles de l'ordonnance pénale, c'est qu'il sera modifié en conséquence ?
En outre, cela ne semble pas empêcher le recours au civil, mais Me Eolas parle directement de "relaxe", ça ne serait pas un raccourci un peu rapide, puisque le recours au civil reste envisageable ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'ai retrouvé les infos en question : l'ordonnance pénale n'est pas applicable aux mineurs (article 495 du Code de Procédure Pénale - 1er alinéa des circonstances de non-application), voir également l'article de Me Eolas sur Hadopi 2 (faire une recherche du mot "mineur"), où il parle du cas où un mineur serait le téléchargeur : "relaxe assurée".
> Par contre, l'article 495 du CPP ne prévoit pas Hadopi dans les applications possibles de l'ordonnance pénale, c'est qu'il sera modifié en conséquence ?
> En outre, cela ne semble pas empêcher le recours au civil, mais Me Eolas parle directement de "relaxe", ça ne serait pas un raccourci un peu rapide, puisque le recours au civil reste envisageable ?


Vous êtes marrant à faire des recherches chez les autres quand vous avez sur place la réponse: Dans la news précédente, j'écrivais:




> Les effets sur le titulaire de la ligne: Il y a aussi le titulaire de la ligne par l'intermédiaire de laquelle un acte de contrefaçon a été commis. Ce sont les cas où ce n'est pas le titulaire direct de la ligne qui est coupable, mais quelqu'un d'autre : un hacker, son cousin de passage, ses gamins etc...(*surtout ses enfants mineurs. Car l'ordonnance pénale ne peut être utilisée contre un mineur : article 495 du Code de procédure pénale*). Dans ce cas, Hadopi II a créé un article, L.335-7-1, du Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui ajoute qu'un décret sera pris pour que la même peine puisse être prononcée à l'encontre du titulaire de l’accès à un service de communication au public en ligne auquel le poulpe a préalablement adressé, par voie d’une lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date de présentation, une recommandation l’invitant à mettre en œuvre un moyen de sécurisation de son accès à internet.

----------


## fitfat

Et dans le cadre d'un réseau type freenet où l'utilisateur n'a aucun contrôle ni moyen de savoir ce qu'il partage (l'espace qu'il alloue est utilisé par le logiciel pour stocker des fragments des fichiers les plus demandés) et dont les requêtes de téléchargement ne sont que rarement le fait de l'utilisateur, les agents assermentés peuvent-ils se permettre de taper au pif dans le tas ?

Si j'ai également bien suivit, si l'accusé conteste l'ordonnance, le procés qui s'ensuit porte uniquement sur la liste de fichiers relevé par les ayant-droits ?

----------


## Ithilsul

Wah, l'aut', la crise de jalousie !!  ::happy2:: 

Plus sérieusement, je me rappelais l'avoir vu dans un de tes posts, mais je ne me rappelais plus lequel. Une recherche dans les posts Jurigeek m'avait fait tomber sur un autre, qui confirmait ce que je pensais et mentionnait Me Eolas. Je me suis donc arrêté là (*bronca de la foule*).

Donc dans le cas du mineur, qu'en est-il d'un recours au civil en lieu et place de l'ordonnance pénale, puisque non applicable ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je ne vois pas bien comment les ayant droits et leurs bras armés peuvent collecter des adresses ip sur Freenet quand l'intérêt de ce dernier est l'anonymat. Mais à considérer que ce soit possible, l'internaute sera puni si son adresse ip est liée à des uploads/downloads d'oeuvres de l'esprit. Le fait que l'internaute ignore ce qui transite par chez lui n'est certainement pas une excuse. Si l'adresse ip est liée à un téléchargement il est coupable de contrefaçon. Au mieux, il sera coupable, pour le moins, de négligence caractérisée dans la surveillance de sa ligne. Là, pour le coup, c'est vraiment une négligence caractérisée car justement le principe de Freenet est de "prêter" sa ligne pour un échange de fichiers, alors que l'internaute, au contraire, à aujourd'hui l'obligation de protéger sa ligne contre les échanges de fichiers (ici fichiers = oeuvres de l'esprit non libres de droit bien évidemment).

----------


## fitfat

En fait, dans le cadre de freenet, ton IP ne dépasse pas les nœuds auquel ton client fait la requête. Tu es anonyme en tant qu'utilisateur source de la requête, mais pas en tant que nœud du réseau.

Donc selon la loi HADOPI, freenet serait illégale ? 

Ok, je viens de saisir un truc. Quel différence légale existe-t-il entre youtube et un utilisateur de freenet ? Car, d'un point de vue technologique, il n'y a, au finale, aucune différence : les deux ne sont que de simples hébergeurs de données envoyées par des utilisateurs.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Wah, l'aut', la crise de jalousie !!


Jaloux ? Non, simplement blessé d'être trahi par les miens. Cela t'étonne ? Certes, je suis avocat... Mais un avocat n'a-t-il pas des yeux ? Un avocat n'a-t-il pas des mains, des organes, des proportions, des sens, des émotions, des passions ? N'est-il pas nourri de même nourriture, blessé des mêmes armes, sujet aux mêmes maladies, guéri par les mêmes moyens, réchauffé et refroidi par le même été, le même hiver, comme un autre ? Si vous nous piquez, ne saignons-nous pas ? Si vous nous chatouillez, ne rions-nous pas ? Si vous nous empoisonnez, ne mourons-nous pas ? Si vous nous faites tort, ne nous vengerons-nous pas ? Si nous vous ressemblons dans le reste, nous vous ressemblerons aussi en cela... 




> Donc dans le cas du mineur, qu'en est-il d'un recours au civil en lieu et place de l'ordonnance pénale, puisque non applicable ?


Tout d'abord, pour répondre à ton post précédent, précisons que l'article 495, qui prévoit les cas d'ordonnance pénale, ne parle pas d'Hadopi, c'est parce qu'il existe maintenant un article 495-6-1 qui nous dit que la contrefaçon, lorsqu'elle est commise par internet,  peut _"également faire l'objet de la procédure simplifiée de l'ordonnance pénale prévue par la présente section."_


Maintenant, la vraie question qui se pose est: puisque l'ordonnance pénale ne peut pas être utilisée pour les mineurs, est ce que les ayant droits peuvent alors décider d'attaquer sur la base de la DADVSI devant le Tribunal correctionnel, selon la procédure classique, lente mais efficace ?

L'article 495-6 nous répond que :_"Les dispositions de la présente section ne font pas échec aux droits de la partie lésée de citer l'auteur des faits devant le tribunal correctionnel."_ 




Donc, a priori, oui. Mais faudrait que je vérifie s'il n'y a pas de dispositions spéciales concernant la contrefaçon. Mais je ne crois pas.

----------


## Neo_13

> En fait, dans le cadre de freenet, ton IP ne dépasse pas les nœuds auquel ton client fait la requête. Tu es anonyme en tant qu'utilisateur source de la requête, mais pas en tant que nœud du réseau.
> 
> Donc selon la loi HADOPI, freenet serait illégale ? 
> 
> Ok, je viens de saisir un truc. Quel différence légale existe-t-il entre youtube et un utilisateur de freenet ? Car, d'un point de vue technologique, il n'y a, au finale, aucune différence : les deux ne sont que de simples hébergeurs de données envoyées par des utilisateurs.


T'as pas suivi les évolutions du produit.

Puisqu'en chine tu encours la peine de mort pour être sur Freenet, désormais, seuls tes contacts directs savent que tu es sur Freenet.

Et non, dans le monde civilisé, être connecté à Freenet/darnet/gnunet ou autre ne t'envoie pas en prison. Mais maintenant qu'en plus on peut pas détecter que tu y es...

Les USA et l'Europe sont toujours prêt à aider les peuples à se libérer de l'oppression (à condition que ce soit les peuples qui prennent les coups de matraque) en leur fournissant des supers-outils de contournement. Faut pas s'étonner que quand on cherche à brider ceux qui ont créé lesdits outils, ils s'en servent aussi.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Tout d'abord, pour répondre à ton post précédent, précisons que l'article 495, qui prévoit les cas d'ordonnance pénale, ne parle pas d'Hadopi, c'est parce qu'il existe maintenant un article 495-6-1 qui nous dit que la contrefaçon, lorsqu'elle est commise par internet,  peut _"également faire l'objet de la procédure simplifiée de l'ordonnance pénale prévue par la présente section."_


D'accord, j'imagine que c'est un amendement qui sera mis en place dès janvier 2010 au plus tard, pour l'adéquation avec Hadopi ?





> Maintenant, la vraie question qui se pose est: puisque l'ordonnance pénale ne peut pas être utilisée pour les mineurs, est ce que les ayant droits peuvent alors décider d'attaquer sur la base de la DADVSI devant le Tribunal correctionnel, selon la procédure classique, lente mais efficace ?
> 
> L'article 495-6 nous répond que :_"Les dispositions de la présente section ne font pas échec aux droits de la partie lésée de citer l'auteur des faits devant le tribunal correctionnel."_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donc, a priori, oui. Mais faudrait que je vérifie s'il n'y a pas de dispositions spéciales concernant la contrefaçon. Mais je ne crois pas.


Compris ! Merci pour les infos. Dans le cas du recours à DADVSI, on en revient cependant au problème qu'HADOPI était censé régler : la lenteur des procédures. A voir si, par défaut et par dépit, les ayant-droits seront prêts à prendre ce chemin boueux _(allusion inside)_, mais je ne serais pas étonné qu'ils soient déjà bien occupés à contrer les recours anti-Hadopi, qui seront d'ailleurs probablement plus nombreux qu'ils ne le croient..

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> D'accord, j'imagine que c'est un amendement qui sera mis en place dès janvier 2010 au plus tard, pour l'adéquation avec Hadopi ?
> 
> Compris ! Merci pour les infos. Dans le cas du recours à DADVSI, on en revient cependant au problème qu'HADOPI était censé régler : la lenteur des procédures. A voir si, par défaut et par dépit, les ayant-droits seront prêts à prendre ce chemin boueux _(allusion inside)_, mais je ne serais pas étonné qu'ils soient déjà bien occupés à contrer les recours anti-Hadopi, qui seront d'ailleurs probablement plus nombreux qu'ils ne le croient..


Euh non, c'est fait. L'article 495-6-1 dit que l'ordonnance pénale marche pour Hadopi. Donc le 495 n'a pas besoin d'être amendé.

Et sinon voilà, je pense comme toi: Au début en tous les cas, Hadopi sera très occupée avec l'ordonnance pénale, bien trop pour s'amuser à faire des lourds procès en correctionnelle à des mineurs.

----------


## SAYA

> Jaloux ? Non, simplement blessé d'être trahi par les miens. Cela t'étonne ? Certes, je suis avocat... Mais un avocat n'a-t-il pas des yeux ? Un avocat n'a-t-il pas des mains, des organes, des proportions, des sens, des émotions, des passions ? N'est-il pas nourri de même nourriture, blessé des mêmes armes, sujet aux mêmes maladies, guéri par les mêmes moyens, réchauffé et refroidi par le même été, le même hiver, comme un autre ? Si vous nous piquez, ne saignons-nous pas ? Si vous nous chatouillez, ne rions-nous pas ? Si vous nous empoisonnez, ne mourons-nous pas ? Si vous nous faites tort, ne nous vengerons-nous pas ? Si nous vous ressemblons dans le reste, nous vous ressemblerons aussi en cela...


 ::wub::  C'est trop trop beau : J'ADORE ::P:  (mais n'ai-je point déjà entendu cette tirage, mais où  ::huh:: )

Et en plus, il faut bien le reconnaître  ::O:  (j'ai déjà commis ce crime de lèse majesté : je m'en bas la coulpe...) on est des vilains car toutes les news que nous fait G_M_B lui demandent des recherches et un surplus de travail. Alors désolé, si parfois nos yeux croisent d'autres écrits et que nos pôvres têtes ne retiennent pas tout

@ Neo13



> Les USA et l'Europe sont toujours prêt à aider les peuples à se libérer de l'oppression (à condition que ce soit les peuples qui prennent les coups de matraque) en leur fournissant des supers-outils de contournement. Faut pas s'étonner que quand on cherche à brider ceux qui ont créé lesdits outils, ils s'en servent aussi.


 Ce n'est qu'un juste retour "de matraque"

----------


## Yank31

> si le mineur se rend coupable de contrefaçon... hmm... il y a deux options je dirai : soit l'ayant-droit choisit la voie civile (peu probable). Auquel cas les parents seraient responsables civilement (dommages intérêts) au titre de leur responsabilité de gardien de leur enfant.
> 
> Soit l'ayant-droit choisit la voie pénale (ordonnance pénale sauce HADOPI, ou correctionnelle pourquoi pas)...


D'où :




> Donc dans le cas du mineur, qu'en est-il d'un recours au civil en lieu et place de l'ordonnance pénale, puisque non applicable ?


Et :




> puisque l'ordonnance pénale ne peut pas être utilisée pour les mineurs, est ce que les ayant droits peuvent alors décider d'attaquer sur la base de la DADVSI devant le Tribunal correctionnel, selon la procédure classique, lente mais efficace ?
> 
> ...a priori, oui...


Donc _mea culpa_ pour l'ordonnance pénale, mais quid d'une action devant le TGI par exemple, me confirmerais-tu GMB qu'elle est possible sur le principe ? (bien que longue et exclusive de peines)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui elle est possible a priori. Comme je le disais dans le post précédent, je vais quand même vérifier s'il n'y a pas d'exception légale en matière de piratage, mais dans le principe, l'article 495-6 du Code de procédure pénale est clair: _"Les dispositions de la présente section ne font pas échec aux droits de la partie lésée de citer l'auteur des faits devant le tribunal correctionnel."_

----------


## Yank31

Ok pour le Tribunal correctionnel sous réserves, mais quid du Tribunal de grande instance (siégeant en matière civile, pas de proc', pas de procédure pénale, rien que du bon vieux code de procédure civile et de la bonne grosse mise en état civile) ? C'était ça ma question.

Et merci pour ta réponse rapide, comme toujours d'ailleurs. Et puisque c'est dans l'air, sache que moi je suis jaloux de toi, ce qui a pu expliquer quelques dérapages incontrôlés par le passé. Jaloux un peu, et admiratif beaucoup. Vieux Joystick, canard de mon enfance, et le droit, cette matière que je m'échine à apprivoiser... beau cumul, Cher Maître.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah j'avais pas bien compris: oui a priori, une victime peut toujours choisir la voie civile classique, c'est à dire le Tribunal de grande instance, plutôt que la voie pénale. Dans notre cas, cela ne m'apparaît pas poser de problème, sous réserves de mes recherches ultérieures.

Sinon, bah, je suis touché par tes propos, mais ce que tu ne sais pas c'est qu'en plus je suis plus musclé que Boulon, mieux membré que Casque et plus beau gosse que Zoulou. 

Bon après, par contre, mon humour est nul.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Sinon, bah, je suis touché par tes propos, mais ce que tu ne sais pas c'est qu'en plus je suis plus musclé que Boulon, mieux membré que Casque et plus beau gosse que Zoulou. 
> 
> *Bon après, par contre, mon humour est nul.*


Ça, je ne suis pas d'accord !!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ça, je ne suis pas d'accord !!


Ah merci tu es bien bon avec moi, mais en fait c'était de l'humour. Tu vois, quand je le disais que mon humour est nul.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ah merci tu es bien bon avec moi, mais en fait c'était de l'humour. Tu vois, quand je le disais que mon humour est nul.


Je soulignais surtout par là que je ne mettais pas du tout le reste en doute.
J'aurais dû ?  ::ninja::

----------


## chaosdémon

Une nouvelle question

Si un innocent voit son ip utilisé par quelqu'un d'autre qui télécharge, il sera encourra à la suspension pour ne pas avoir sécurisé .
Mais si l'autre continu à utiliser son ip  ,l'innocent pourra t'il voir sa connexion coupée indéfiniment  (vu que il sera a nouveau condamné) ou a t'il un moyen de sortir de ce guêpier ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je soulignais surtout par là que je ne mettais pas du tout le reste en doute.
> J'aurais dû ?


Ca dépend. C'était de l'humour ?  ::):

----------


## Ithilsul

> Une nouvelle question
> 
> Si un innocent voit son ip utilisé par quelqu'un d'autre qui télécharge, il sera encourra à la suspension pour ne pas avoir sécurisé .
> Mais si l'autre continu à utiliser son ip  ,l'innocent pourra t'il voir sa connexion coupée indéfiniment  (vu que il sera a nouveau condamné) ou a t'il un moyen de sortir de ce guêpier ?


Que je sache, il est techniquement impossible d'empêcher un spoofer de continuer à utiliser ton IP. La "victime" pourrait alors, je pense, invoquer des circonstances indépendantes de sa volonté.




> Ca dépend. C'était de l'humour ?


 :tired:  Je suis perdu à force....

----------


## Tilt

> Que je sache, il est techniquement impossible d'empêcher un spoofer de continuer à utiliser ton IP. La "victime" pourrait alors, je pense, invoquer des circonstances indépendantes de sa volonté.


Ben ce sera pas si simple car sinon tout le monde va utiliser cette défense.
"c'est pas moi c'est le spoofer"
Et hop tranquille.

Donc comment prouver qu'on a été spoofer ?

En fait hadopi ce basera que sur les adresses ip, mais avec l'histoire du spoofing, l'ip n'est plus une preuve suffisante, donc l'ip n'est pas une preuve, donc hadopi est caduque ? cqfd !

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ben ce sera pas si simple car sinon tout le monde va utiliser cette défense.
> "c'est pas moi c'est le spoofer"
> Et hop tranquille.
> 
> Donc comment prouver qu'on a été spoofer ?
> 
> En fait hadopi ce basera que sur les adresses ip, mais avec l'histoire du spoofing, l'ip n'est plus une preuve suffisante, donc l'ip n'est pas une preuve, donc hadopi est caduque ? cqfd !


Je sais que dans le contexte actuel c'est quasiment un gros mot, mais... : présomption d'innocence ?  ::sad:: 

Du moins dans le cas où il est avéré que l'IP a été repérée alors que ce n'était pas possible... Quant à savoir comment.......

----------


## Yank31

> Ben ce sera pas si simple car sinon tout le monde va utiliser cette défense.
> "c'est pas moi c'est le spoofer"
> Et hop tranquille.
> 
> Donc comment prouver qu'on a été spoofer ?
> 
> En fait hadopi ce basera que sur les adresses ip, mais avec l'histoire du spoofing, l'ip n'est plus une preuve suffisante, donc l'ip n'est pas une preuve, donc hadopi est caduque ? cqfd !


C'est exactement pareil que pour les plaques d'immatriculation. Motard, tu te fais flasher a 176 km/h sur la rocade (par derrière -oui, tu l'avais oublié celui là).

Suite à quoi les gestionnaires des radars fixes (les collecteurs d'IP) relèvent le numéro de ta plaque (ton IP), transmettent le dossier aux services de police (l'HADOPI), qui repèrent ton adresse via la préfecture (ton FAI) et t'envoie une convocation (ou pas, dans le cas d'HADOPI).

Si le parquet saisi de ton dossier donne suite, il y aura certainement des poursuites judiciaires et probablement condamnation.

Maintenant tu peux contester cette condamnation en faisant valoir que certes c'était le même numéro de plaque (d'IP), mais ce n'était pas ton véhicule (PC) qui a été flashé. C'est effectivement toi qui devra prouver pourquoi c'est impossible, selon tout mode de preuve (par exemple tu étais en vacances au moment du flashage, et personne n'a accès à ton appartement... c'est un exemple hein).




> Je sais que dans le contexte actuel c'est quasiment un gros mot, mais... : présomption d'innocence ?


Ce système de preuve par "flashage", bien que faillible, n'en est pas moins considéré comme suffisant pour prononcer des condamnations en matière routière et bientôt électronique. Il n'y a pas d'atteinte à la présomption d'innocence puisque une preuve de culpabilité existe (aussi contestable soit-elle).

Alors oui c'est pas parfait, mais le droit n'est qu'une science sociale et doit parfois s'accommoder de quelques souplesses. En outre le système est efficace dans 90 % des cas. Enfin, il est possible de contester cette preuve par tous moyens, et si les juges ne sont pas à l'abri de l'erreur, ils ne sont pas non plus hermétiques à une démonstration convaincante de sa bonne foi.




> Du moins dans le cas où il est avéré que l'IP a été repérée alors que ce n'était pas possible... Quant à savoir comment.......


S'il est avéré que ce n'était pas possible, (reste effectivement à savoir comment!) alors il n'y aura probablement pas de condamnation. Sont pas réellement les derniers des abrutis, les juges.

----------


## chaosdémon

"S'il est avéré que ce n'était pas possible, (reste effectivement à savoir comment!) alors il n'y aura probablement pas de condamnation. Sont pas réellement les derniers des abrutis, les juges."

La saisines des disques durs permettrait cela (même après effacement les disques durs gardent des traces visibles par des spécialistes)

----------


## Yank31

> La saisines des disques durs permettrait cela (même après effacement les disques durs gardent des traces visibles par des spécialistes)


C'est vrai, mais la saisie ne sera à mon sens pas réalisée pour les "petits dossiers" d'HADOPI.

Elle supposerait l'intervention des forces de police pour toutes infractions constatées par l'HADOPI, ce qui ne va clairement pas dans l'esprit affiché par le texte : rapidité de la procédure. Cette saisie n'aurait aucun intérêt pour l'accusation (qui dispose déjà de la preuve -certes discutable mais suffisante- du flashage de l'IP) au contraire, cette saisie servirait finalement à permettre au prévenu de se défendre ; elle engendre des surcoûts ; elle rallonge la procédure ; elle fait désordre (les flics chez vous pour un film piraté ?).


NB : au fait, "saisie" d'un bien (par les forces de l'ordre, les huissiers...) et "saisine" d'une personne (un juge, une Cour... par un acte introductif)  :;):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Pendant ce temps là, aux States : 

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...-coshocton.htm

----------


## Yank31

> Pendant ce temps là, aux States : 
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...-coshocton.htm


Sérieux ca devient limite caricatural l'anti-hadopisme façon pcINpact... "le réseau wi-fi d'une ville coupé par un téléchargement illicite".

Vois le titre quoi... alors qu'ensuite ils expliquent que c'est le point d'accès de la mairie (Tu fais un foot cet aprem? Nan jpeux pas jvais me connecter au wi-fi de la mairie...), qui a été coupé non pas par Sony ni par le gouvernement d'ailleurs, mais par un responsable local... ouaich ouaich

----------


## SAYA

> Sérieux ca devient limite caricatural l'anti-hadopisme façon pcINpact... "le réseau wi-fi d'une ville coupé par un téléchargement illicite".


La Police recrute (la Gendarmerie aussi)* bientôt un flic ou un gendarme derrière chaque internaute !!!  :B):  ça devient surtout ridicule, exactement le contraire de ce que se voulait l'Internet accès à l'information. Il y aura toujours des tricheurs (je parle de ceux qui abusent) mais pourquoi punir tous les autres ! Encore et toujours une question de gros sous... et comme le dit l'article les Municipalités vont devenir pauvres (+ de taxe pro) devinez qui va mettre la main à la poche  ::(: 

* _Formation assurée (y compris pour les vilains piratins pas pris), voilà comme réduire le chômage !!!!!_  :-))))

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sérieux ca devient limite caricatural l'anti-hadopisme façon pcINpact... "le réseau wi-fi d'une ville coupé par un téléchargement illicite".


C'est un titre, c'est fait pour accrocher.

Maintenant, y'a rien de faux non plus.
Point d'accès Wifi de la mairie = Réseau Wi-fi de la *Ville* , personne n'a dit que c'était le réseau général qui était coupé.

En plus un minimum de refléxion, et on se rend compte que si c'était le Wi-fi de la ville en général, il n'est aucunement fait mention des liaisons câblées. Du coup, le Wi-fi coupé chez les gens mais le transfert par Ethernet qui fonctionne, c'est illogique.

bref y'a rien de caricatural là ou ridicule, on a un titre que chacun interprétera comme il souhaite, de toute façon c'est l'article qu'il faut lire, pas le titre.

----------


## Yank31

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi mais je trouve que leur titre est quand même un poil abusé (dramatisant).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Attend, faut lire les titres de Numerama  ::P: 
Tout de suite, Pc Inpact parait moins violent.

Cela-dit j'aime bien les deux sites.

----------


## Neo_13

SAUF que j'ai pas besoin d'être chez moi pour DL alors que j'ai besoin d'être au volant pour conduire. Du coup "j'étais pas chez moi" n'est pas une défense (sans même parler des accès distants).

On peut apporter plein de preuve par la notion de localisation, ce n'est pas le cas pour les infractions non localisées.

En gros, selon les modalités d'application (à définir par décret, merci les mous du CC), tu pourrais bien ne pas être en mesure de prouver ton innocence. Rien que d'écrire ça, j'ai les doigts qui saignent.

Pour complémenter puisque l'analogie auto est là : on est sûr quand le radar déclenche que 1) l'infraction a été commise et 2) par un véhicule identifiable sur la photo arborant une plaque qui peut être fausse.

Alors qu'Hadopi :
- rien ne permet d'affirmer qu'une infraction a été réalisée (fake torrent qui est quelque chose de très très courant pour engorger les système... de type hadopi et qui ont conduit à la condamnation d'imprimante réseau et de routeur (qui n'ont, ni l'un, ni l'autre de mémoire pour stocker, ou de client de DL ou autre, hein, ils ont VRAIMENT rien fait) pour piratage, aux Etats-Unis)
- rien ne permet d'identifier le "véhicule" : PC, Mac, Routeur, Imprimantes Xerox, ...
- rien ne permet d'identifier une fausse ip, alors qu'une fausse plaque, un simple controle de papier le permet
- vu que c'est non localisé, non seulement, rien ne permet de dire que l'infraction a été commise (point1) mais en plus rien ne permet de dire que "SI" elle a eu lieu, c'est devant le radar. Par analogie auto, si tu reçois un courier disant que ce matin à 8h36 tu as dépassé la limitation de vitesse sur le territoire français, tu te défends comment ? Mieux maintenant, tu as dépassé aujourd'hui la limitation (sans préciser l'heure) sur le territoire français ? Il n'y a plus aucune défense qui tient : c'est ça hadopi. Sachant que n'importe qui peut prendre ta "voiture" (ton ip) sans te demander ton autorisation, et mieux, sans même que tu saches qu'il l'a fait, et éventuellement en même temps que toi. Donc tu pourrais être à poil dans un commissariat des stups avec 2 doigts dans le cul pour fouille corporelle et ta bagnole en pièces à conviction parce qu'elle a 2T de cocaïne à bord que ça t'empecherait quand même pas d'être verbalisé par un radar automatique parce que ta plaque a été vu "quelque part" "à un moment" "peut être"... C'est ça HADOPI.

Alors après on peut essayer de défendre que c'est pas si con. Yen a bien qui l'ont fait avec la peine de prison après que t'aies purgé la peine (rétention de sureté), et je vais m'arrêter parce qu'à force, je devrais m'autoban.

D'ailleurs, c'est pas con. C'est juste contraire à l'esprit de ce qui fait les fondations de notre société... Mais on peut changer de société. Juste faut le faire si on le veut, pas faire un mode ou c'est un coup oui, un coup non.

----------


## LaVaBo

Je pense à un point : la négligence caractérisée ne sera jamais, euh, "invoquée" (je n'ai rien d'un juriste, désolé si le terme est inexact) contre quelqu'un avant une première condamnation ?

Ca n'arrive que si on conteste, non ? On voit mal les mecs d'hadopi faire du wardriving pour identifier les réseaux wifi non sécurisés, vu que personne lié à la loi ne semble comprendre à quel point il est facile de pirater un réseau wifi.

En gros, c'est juste une méthode pour s'assurer que les suspects vont galérer d'autant plus pour être innocentés ?

----------


## Yank31

Perso je suis moins inquiet vis à vis du spoofing d'IP.


Pour la contrefaçon
Le seul flashage de l'IP ne devrait pas suffire à établir la culpabilité : comme une plaque d'immatriculation, il ne prouve pas qui était au volant.

De sorte qu'à mon avis l'usurpation d'IP, si elle peut te mettre le nez dedans, ne suffira pas à elle seule à te faire condamner pour contrefaçon.


Pour la contravention-de-non-sécurisation-de-l'accès
HADOPI doit au préalable envoyer au titulaire de l'accès une recommandation  "l'invitant à mettre en œuvre un moyen de sécurisation de son accès à internet." (art. L. 335-7-1 c. prop. intell.)

"Cette recommandation contient également une information de l'abonné... sur l'existence de moyens de sécurisation permettant de prévenir les manquements à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3" (art. L. 331-25)

Ils devront donc nous proposer eux mêmes des "moyens de sécurisation". 
On ne sait même pas si l'IP est ici concernée, et à la limite peu importe puisque je dois seulement prouver n'avoir pas commis de négligence caractérisée dans la mise en oeuvre de ce "moyen de sécurisation". (En supposant également que mon IP se soit faite spoofée deux fois de suite par un gars qui télécharge des fichiers protégés)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui, la "négligence caractérisée" ne sera invoquée contre le propriétaire de la ligne (car oui, on "invoque" comme des gros magos d'AD&D) que lorsque la contrefaçon ne pourra être retenue.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Perso je suis moins inquiet vis à vis du spoofing d'IP.
> 
> 
> Pour la contrefaçon
> Le seul flashage de l'IP ne devrait pas suffire à établir la culpabilité : comme une plaque d'immatriculation, il ne prouve pas qui était au volant.
> 
> De sorte qu'à mon avis l'usurpation d'IP, si elle peut te mettre le nez dedans, ne suffira pas à elle seule à te faire condamner pour contrefaçon.


On éviterait donc la grosse peine qu'on n'aurait de toute manière pas méritée, mais on en recevrait quand même une petite dans la gueule, tout aussi non méritée :

"Pas de contrefaçon avérée c'est vrai.. Mais on a chopé votre IP ! C'est que vous n'avez pas sécurisé l'accès !
- Mais si votre honneur ! C'est juste que ça n'a rien à voir !
- Assez ! *BAM* Tenez, une amende, l'injonction de sécuriser la ligne, le manuel du "comment sécuriser sa ligne" [j'ose pas imaginer l'ineptie et l'inadéquation des instructions...], et une statuette de Predatine Albanel à vénérer tous les soirs pendant 3 mois
- Mais sécuriser ma ligne n'empêchera pas mon IP d'être spoofée !...
- Veux pas savoir !"

----------


## Yank31

Il n'est écrit nulle part que tu doives sécuriser ton IP hein, à l'impossible nul n'est tenu. L'incrimination porte sur la sécurisation de ton accès.

L'IP n'est que le moyen de constatation de l'infraction. En admettant qu'un gus spoof ton IP et commette une première infraction repérée avec, l'HADOPI t'enverra une lettre recommandée indiquant des moyens de sécuriser ton accès.

Admettons qu'un autre gus spoof de nouveau ton IP et commette de nouveau une infraction repérée dans le délai d'un an à partir de cette lettre. Bon déjà t'as pas de chance, sur les 19,36 millions d'abonnés français potentiels.

Mais avant d'être condamné, il faudra que soit démontrée ta négligence caractérisée dans la sécurisation de ton accès. Le texte n'est pour l'instant pas précis puisque qu'il dit à ce sujet :"La négligence caractérisée s'apprécie *sur la base des faits commis* au plus tard un an après la présentation de la recommandation mentionnée à l'alinéa précédent." (L. 335-7-1 du cpp)
Les faits commis... peut-on sérieusement te reprocher de n'avoir pas contrôlée ton IP? Non, c'est techniquement aberrant. Peut-on te reprocher de n'avoir pas sécurisé ton accès avec les moyens qu'on t'a indiqué? Oui, car tu en avais le contrôle.

----------


## SAYA

> Les faits commis... peut-on sérieusement te reprocher de n'avoir pas contrôlée ton IP? Non, c'est techniquement aberrant. Peut-on te reprocher de n'avoir pas sécurisé ton accès avec les moyens qu'on t'a indiqué? Oui, car tu en avais le contrôle.


En fait, si je comprends bien, s'ils ne parlent plus du "mouchard"... ils t'imposent quand même d'en mettre un puisque à défaut tu es un _négligent caractérisé_. Librement imposé donc : c'est bien ça  ::|:  Attendons les décrets et les premiers procès... et la parade des G_M du Barreau  nul doute qu'une faille sera trouvée (peut être grâce à l'Europe ?)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui Saya, peut être grâce à l'Europe. Je prépare une news à ce sujet  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

Un retour de ma connaissance qui bosse dans une des 3 boîtes en lice pour la surveillance :



> Pour le moment ca reste de "bonnes intensions" mais les decrets d'application n'existent pas et personne ne sait techniquement ce que ça recouvre. Personne n'a encore défini ce qu'est un téléchargement illégal et surtout comment tu le differencies des autres.


Donc ils sont autant dans le flou que nous pour l'instant...

----------


## Ithilsul

> Il n'est écrit nulle part que tu doives sécuriser ton IP hein, à l'impossible nul n'est tenu. L'incrimination porte sur la sécurisation de ton accès.
> [...]
> 
> Mais avant d'être condamné, il faudra que soit démontrée ta négligence caractérisée dans la sécurisation de ton accès. Le texte n'est pour l'instant pas précis puisque qu'il dit à ce sujet :"La négligence caractérisée s'apprécie *sur la base des faits commis* au plus tard un an après la présentation de la recommandation mentionnée à l'alinéa précédent." (L. 335-7-1 du cpp)Les faits commis... peut-on sérieusement te reprocher de n'avoir pas contrôlée ton IP? Non, c'est techniquement aberrant. Peut-on te reprocher de n'avoir pas sécurisé ton accès avec les moyens qu'on t'a indiqué? Oui, car tu en avais le contrôle.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais à voir de quel côté risquent de pencher les juges : dans la théorie, ils devraient considérer la présomption d'innocence (_a fortiori_ avec la démonstration technique et pédagogique de pourquoi / comment), mais dans les faits entre la potentielle pression des chiffres, et surtout le degré d'interprétation que l'on peut avoir de la loi, notamment avec l'apparition future d'amendements... 




> En fait, si je comprends bien, s'ils ne parlent plus du "mouchard"... ils t'imposent quand même d'en mettre un puisque à défaut tu es un _négligent caractérisé_. Librement imposé donc : c'est bien ça  Attendons les décrets et les premiers procès... et la parade des G_M du Barreau  nul doute qu'une faille sera trouvée (peut être grâce à l'Europe ?)





> Oui Saya, peut être grâce à l'Europe. Je prépare une news à ce sujet


Effectivement Saya, maintenant que tu le dis, on dirait que c'est un moyen de faire passer la pilule du mouchard sans la mentionner...
Mais effectivement, depuis le temps qu'on réclame une analyse de la dimension européenne du texte, notre Grand_Maître va peut-être pouvoir nous la jeter en pâture ?!  ::):

----------


## Yank31

Pour le moment les textes évoquent DES moyens de sécurisation.

Alors j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas QUE le mouchard, et j'espère d'ailleurs bien fort qu'il n'y aura pas de mouchard du tout... (sans trop y croire, puisqu'à mon avis c'est c'est la solution techniquement la plus simple)


Pour le degré d'interprétation, c'est clair qu'il faut attendre les textes à interpréter (décrets ou cavaliers législatifs, pas amendements !) pour pouvoir juger. Et pour la pression du chiffre, j'ose espérer que les juges auront la dignité d'y rester imperméables.

----------


## Ithilsul

> les textes à interpréter (décrets ou cavaliers législatifs, pas amendements !) pour pouvoir juger. Et pour la pression du chiffre, j'ose espérer que les juges auront la dignité d'y rester imperméables.


Désolé pour "amendements", étant très loin d'être spécialiste du droit, je n'avais pas trouvé mieux...
Concernant la pression, j'ose également espérer qu'ils sauront préserver leur indépendance, mais hélas, les réformes récentes montrent que la justice perd de plus en plus de son indépendance...
Mais cela reste tout de même un point pour lequel je reste optimiste !

----------


## Yank31

Oui vive l'optimisme !

Tu sais c'est marrant je voulais écrire indépendant moi aussi, mais du coup je suis allé vérifier le serment des magistrats, qui dit ça :
_"Je jure de bien et fidèlement remplir mes fonctions, de garder religieusement le secret des délibérations et de me conduire en tout comme un digne et loyal magistrat_."Alors, ok pour l'indépendance du corps judiciaire, mais ils n'en restent pas moins des fonctionnaires et visiblement qui jurent de rester fidèles et loyaux... mais à qui... ou à quoi ?

Je sais que les procureurs de la républiques sont sous la direction du Garde des sceaux (ils peuvent en recevoir des instructions), mais les juges du siège ?

/cast summon GMB

----------


## chaosdémon

concernant la qualification juridique du streaming je voudrais revenir dessus avec un arret dont j'ai les références :_Cour de cassation, ch. Crim, 5/01/2005, n°04-82524, affaire Jean Luc X.(désolé je peut pas mettre un lien direct)

Dans cet arret la cour a l'air de dire que la detention de fichier illégaux dans les fichiers temporaires n'est pas suffisant pour punir .Ils ne reconnaissent pas cela comme un support.

Est ce que cet arret peut étre utilisé pour le streaming (qui lui aussi est logé dans les fichiers temporaires si je ne me trompe pas)?
_

----------


## Yank31

Bien sûr, toute décision est utilisable. Maintenant peut-elle être utilisée avec succès ? Je ne le crois pas.

C'est vrai que la Cour consacre la vision des premiers juges qui relèvent que : "les images observées n'ont été ni imprimées ni enregistrées sur un support" pour retenir qu'il n'y avait pas de détention d'images pornographiques. 




> Attendu qu'il résulte de l'arrêt attaqué et des pièces de procédure que Jean-Luc X... s'est connecté, au moyen d'un ordinateur mis à la disposition du public par une commune, à des sites pédophiles pour regarder des images de mineurs à caractère pornographique ; qu'il a été trouvé trace des sites consultés dans la mémoire temporaire de l'appareil ; qu'à la suite de ces faits Jean-Luc X... a été poursuivi sur le fondement de l'article 227-23, alinéa 4, du Code pénal pour détention d'images de mineurs à caractère pornographique ;
> 
>  Attendu que, pour renvoyer le prévenu des fins de la poursuite, les juges retiennent que les images observées n'ont été ni imprimées ni enregistrées sur un support et que la simple consultation de sites pornographiques mettant en scène des mineurs ne suffit pas à caractériser le délit prévu par l'article 227-23, alinéa 4, du Code pénal ;
> 
> Attendu qu'en prononçant ainsi, la cour d'appel a justifié sa décision ;


Pourquoi les premiers juges insistaient-ils tellement sur l'impression ou l'enregistrement de ces images sur un support ? Pour savoir si Jean-Luc X était punissable du délit prévu à l'article 227-23 alinéa 4 du code pénal, c'est à dire s'il y avait détention d'images pornographiques ou non. (dans sa rédaction applicable, il y a eu beaucoup de modifications de cet article)




> Le fait de détenir une telle image ou représentation est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et [*taux*] 30000 euros d'amende.


Il reste tout de même étrange que les juges de la Cour d'appel n'aient pas considéré la présence des images dans la mémoire "temporaire" comme un enregistrement sur un support (alors que techniquement, il y a bien enregistrement des fichiers sur le support qu'est le disque dur ; et le caractère temporaire est discutable, ce n'est qu'un paramètre facilement modifiable).

Il aurait été à mon sens plus juste de parler de support "temporaire" : les fichiers étaient présents sur un ordinateur municipal qui n'appartenait pas à Jean-Luc X, et donc il n'avait pas la détention du support (a fortiori des images). Mais ce n'est pas ce que la Cour de cassation retient dans sa décision...

Du coup question juridique pour GMB (s'il l'accepte) : s'agit-il ici de la simple consécration de l'appréciation souveraine des juges du fond par la Cass ? (La Cour de cassation n'est pas un troisième degré de juridiction, elle ne statue pas à nouveau sur les faits. Elle constate simplement que le droit a été correctement appliqué. Ici, elle se serait donc bornée à constater que les juges ont eu tous les éléments de faits à leur disposition, qu'ils les ont souverainement apprécié, et qu'ils ont appliqué le bon texte. N'ayant rien à redire en droit, elle valide la décision).

D'ailleurs, au soutien de cette hypothèse de refus par la Cour de cassation d'étudier si la détention est avérée ou non, j'en veux pour confirmation un arrêt récent rendu par la même Cour, dans lequel elle réitère son refus de se prononcer, au motif que ces considérations incombent aux juges du fond (Cass. Crim. 21 janvier 2009). En conséquence, cela voudrait dire que dans l'arrêt que tu cites, la Cour de cassation ne consacre pas du tout le fait que la présence de fichier illicite dans la mémoire temporaire n'est pas punissable, mais constate simplement que les juges ont correctement et souverainement apprécié ces éléments, donc que leur décision n'est plus contestable sur ce point.

*
*   *
Quoi qu'il en soit et pour revenir plus précisément à ta question, à mon avis cette décision n'aura pas d'impact sur le streaming pour plusieurs raisons : depuis cette date (2005) les lois DADVSI, LOPPSI2 et HADOPI sont venues préciser les contours du délit de contrefaçon par voie électronique. En outre, la loi DADVSI prévoit depuis le 3 août 2006 que :




> Lorsque l'oeuvre a été divulguée, l'auteur ne peut interdire : [...]
> 
> 6° La reproduction provisoire présentant un caractère transitoire ou accessoire, lorsqu'elle est une partie intégrante et essentielle d'un procédé technique et qu'elle a pour unique objet de permettre l'utilisation licite de l'oeuvre ou sa transmission entre tiers par la voie d'un réseau faisant appel à un intermédiaire ; toutefois, cette reproduction provisoire qui ne peut porter que sur des oeuvres autres que les logiciels et les bases de données ne doit pas avoir de valeur économique propre ;


On voit par là que dorénavant les reproductions non-autorisées provisoires sont encadrées par la loi. Elles ne sont possibles que dans les conditions prévues par le texte. On ne peut plus, depuis cette date, se réfugier derrière le fait que la reproduction n'était que "temporaire" pour dire qu'il n'y aurait pas atteinte au droit d'auteur.


*
*   *
Néanmoins j'ai une autre question à soumettre à GMB, concernant le terme de reproduction cette fois. Le texte applicable au _streaming_ me semble être l'article L335-3 du cpi, en ce qu'il prévoit que :




> Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction, représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d'une oeuvre de l'esprit en violation des droits de l'auteur, tels qu'ils sont définis et réglementés par la loi.


Or précisément, la reproduction est définie par la loi à l'article L122-3 du cpi de la manière suivante :




> La reproduction consiste dans la fixation *matérielle* de l'oeuvre par tous procédés qui permettent de la communiquer au public d'une manière indirecte.
> 
> Elle peut s'effectuer notamment par imprimerie, dessin, gravure, photographie, moulage et tout procédé des arts graphiques et plastiques, enregistrement mécanique, cinématographique ou magnétique.
> 
> Pour les oeuvres d'architecture, la reproduction consiste également dans l'exécution répétée d'un plan ou d'un projet type.


Alors je sais que cet adjectif "matérielle" n'arrête pas les juges pour condamner les Kévin qui téléchargent de la musique sur leur disque dur. Mais si je rappelle correctement de notre discussion sur les CD-KEY, tu disais justement GMB qu'un jeu qui serait vendu uniquement sur Internet serait immatériel.

Donc je m'interroge (et t'interroge aussi par la même  :^_^: ) : à considérer qu'en effet les mp3 et autres jeux soient des fichiers immatériels, peut-on dès lors valablement considérer que leur copie est constitutive d'une reproduction au sens légal, qui à ce jour suppose explicitement un aspect *matériel* ?

Pour ceux qui m'ont suivi jusqu'ici (j'espère un ou deux), cela voudrait dire que toutes les condamnations pour contrefaçon de musique/film rendues sur le seul fondement de la reproduction seraient contestables. Oui c'est très -trop ?- gros. (A noter que souvent les condamnations retiennent également la contrefaçon par diffusion illicite des oeuvres, à cause du fonctionnement du P2P : ce qui du coup justifie la solution d'une autre manière, donc même si le raisonnement juridique était faux sur la reproduction, les solutions n'en seraient pas moins justifiées sur le seul fondement de la diffusion illicite).

Ne restent plus dès lors que la représentation et la diffusion. Cette distinction faite par l'article L335-3 est étrange dans le sens où l'article L122-2 assimile les deux notions :




> La représentation consiste dans la communication de l'oeuvre au public par un procédé quelconque, et notamment :
> 
> 1° Par récitation publique, exécution lyrique, représentation dramatique, présentation publique, projection publique et transmission dans un lieu public de l'oeuvre télédiffusée ;
> 
> 2° Par télédiffusion.
> 
> La télédiffusion s'entend de la diffusion par tout procédé de télécommunication de sons, d'images, de documents, de données et de messages de toute nature.
> 
> Est assimilée à une représentation l'émission d'une oeuvre vers un satellite.


Peut-on réellement considérer que la personne qui visionne un film par _streaming_ opère une représentation de l'œuvre ? C'est discutable, et je dirais que c'est plutôt l'hébergeur du fichier qui opère cette représentation, la personne qui visionne le film étant le destinataire de cette représentation, et pas son auteur. Ou, pour reprendre le texte, la représentation semble supposer une émission, une transmission : et non pas seulement une réception. De plus, sauf les cas de P2P, je n'ai vu aucune décision condamnant un détenteur de fichier mp3 sur le moyen d'une représentation illicite.

Tout ça pour dire qu'à mon avis, et même sans aller jusqu'à pinailler sur les modes de preuve, le simple visionage par _streaming_ me semble A MOI difficilement sanctionnable, sur le fond.

Ou alors peut-être sur le fondement de l'alinéa 3 de l'article 335-2 :




> Seront punis des mêmes peines le débit, l'exportation et l'importation des ouvrages contrefaisants.


En se servant de la notion d'importation. Ca peut sembler con, mais en même temps c'était pourtant un moyen soulevé dans l'arrêt que cites Chaosdémon (Pour ceux qui me lisent, ce moyen n'avait été écarté que pour une raison de procédure).




> "et, d'autre part, que la Cour aurait pu requalifier les mêmes faits, sans rien y ajouter, en délit d'importation d'images de mineurs présentant un caractère pornographique, dont les éléments constitutifs sont identiques au délit visé par la prévention, sans qu'il soit nécessaire lorsque la Cour statue par défaut, que le prévenu absent accepte d'être jugé ou soit mis en mesure de présenter sa défense sur cette nouvelle qualification" ;
> 
> Attendu que, contrairement à ce qui est allégué au moyen, les juges ne peuvent requalifier d'office les faits poursuivis lorsqu'ils statuent par défaut ;


Voilà, désolé un peu pour le pavé, mais j'aimerai bien avoir ton sentiment la dessus GMB, sur le coup de l'appréciation souveraine et de la validité de la reproduction en matière d'immatériel.

 :;): 


Edit : vindiou c'est vraiment un pavé des familles là...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bien sûr, toute décision est utilisable. Maintenant peut-elle être utilisée avec succès ? Je ne le crois pas.
> 
> C'est vrai que la Cour consacre la vision des premiers juges qui relèvent que : "les images observées n'ont été ni imprimées ni enregistrées sur un support" pour retenir qu'il n'y avait pas de détention d'images pornographiques. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi les premiers juges insistaient-ils tellement sur l'impression ou l'enregistrement de ces images sur un support ? Pour savoir si Jean-Luc X était punissable du délit prévu à l'article 227-23 alinéa 4 du code pénal, c'est à dire s'il y avait détention d'images pornographiques ou non. (dans sa rédaction applicable, il y a eu beaucoup de modifications de cet article)
> 
> 
> ...


Tu t'es évanoui ? Note qu'à poster un message juridique à 5h21, faut pas s'étonner aussi. 

Sinon, ici, la Cour de cassation ne se contente pas de consacrer l'avis des juges du fond. Elle dit le droit en jugeant que la Cour d'Appel a eu raison de juger que le délit de détention d’images de mineurs à caractère pornographique ne peut être retenu si les images observées n’ont été ni imprimées ni enregistrées sur un support.

Ce qui est logique puisque l'article L. 227-23 dit :_"Le fait, en vue de sa diffusion, de fixer, d'enregistrer ou de transmettre l'image ou la représentation d'un mineur lorsque cette image ou cette représentation présente un caractère pornographique est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75 000 Euros d'amende._  
_ Le fait d'offrir, de rendre disponible ou de diffuser une telle image ou représentation, par quelque moyen que ce soit, de l'importer ou de l'exporter, de la faire importer ou de la faire exporter, est puni des mêmes peines."_

Dans le cas d'espèce, il n'y a pas eu tentative (c'est l'alinéa 4 du 227-23) de fixer, d'enregistrer, de transmettre ou d'offrir l'image.

Pour répondre plus directement à Chaosdémon, cette jurisprudence ne peut pas vraiment être utilisée avec succès pour se défendre en cas de streaming à Hadopi, car nous sommes sur des textes légaux totalement différents. Dans le cas que tu cites, c'est l'article lui-même qui prohibe la détention, la fixation, l'enregistrement ou la transmission d'une image. Tandis que chez Hadopi, c'est la contrefaçon d'une oeuvre de l'esprit que l'on protège, peu importe que tu la conserves ou pas. Regarder un film en streaming est une contrefaçon. L'article qui nous intéresse est celui-ci. 
Proposer une oeuvre en streaming est de la contrefaçon, peu importe ici que le fichier soit stocké sur le disque dur de façon temporaire.


L335-3 du Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle :
« _Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction, représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d’une œuvre de l’esprit en violation des droits de l’auteur, tels qu’ils sont définis et réglementés par la loi. Est également un délit de contrefaçon la violation de l’un des droits de l’auteur d’un logiciel définis à l’article L. 122-6._ »

----------


## Yank31

Non c'était pas prêt... j'ma gourré de bouton  :ouaiouai: 

Edit : bon tant qu'à y être...

Je suis pas d'accord avec toi, l'accusation ne visait pas l'alinéa 1 ni 2 de l'article L.227-23 puisque justement c'était l'objet de la seconde branche du moyen. Et que la Cass a envoyé bouler le ministère public en disant qu'il aurait dû y penser avant, à l'importation...

Non, l'accusation portait -visiblement- uniquement sur l'alinéa 4 de cet article, qui dans sa rédaction de l'époque (on va dire la version en vigueur du 22 juin 2004 au 5 avril 2006) était la suivante :




> Le fait, en vue de sa diffusion, de fixer, d'enregistrer ou de transmettre l'image ou la représentation d'un mineur lorsque cette image ou cette représentation présente un caractère pornographique est puni de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45000 euros d'amende. La tentative est punie des mêmes peines.
> 
> Le fait d'offrir ou de diffuser une telle image ou représentation, par quelque moyen que ce soit, de l'importer ou de l'exporter, de la faire importer ou de la faire exporter, est puni des mêmes peines.
> 
> Les peines sont portées à cinq ans d'emprisonnement et à 75000 euros d'amende lorsqu'il a été utilisé, pour la diffusion de l'image ou de la représentation du mineur à destination d'un public non déterminé, un réseau de télécommunications.
> 
> Le fait de détenir une telle image ou représentation est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et 30000 euros d'amende.
> 
> Les infractions prévues aux deuxième, troisième et quatrième alinéas sont punies de dix ans d'emprisonnement et de 500 000 Euros d'amende lorsqu'elles sont commises en bande organisée.
> ...


Et on voit bien que la Cass censure le moyen du ministère public tendant à voir requalifier tardivement les faits en importation.




> Attendu que, contrairement à ce qui est allégué au moyen, les juges ne peuvent requalifier d'office les faits poursuivis lorsqu'ils statuent par défaut ;
> 
> D'où il suit que le moyen ne saurait être accueilli ;


Bref, les réflexions portaient bien uniquement sur la notion de détention, sur l'alinéa 4 de l'époque. Bon c'est juste pour dire hein, je préférerais qu'on revienne à mon post-pavé !

----------


## SAYA

@ Yank31 et G_M_B : quelle bataille "juridique" c'est passionnant



> Puis je me permettre de poser une question :
> Donc je m'interroge (et t'interroge aussi par la même ) : à considérer qu'en effet les mp3 et autres jeux soient des fichiers immatériels, peut-on dès lors valablement considérer que leur copie est constitutive d'une reproduction au sens légal, qui à ce jour suppose explicitement un aspect matériel ?


Comment peut-on dire qu'un MP3 est immatériel. N'est-il pas le support matériel destiné à copier (ou recopier) des œuvres... sans forcément en avoir acquis le droit ? Je ne vois pas bien la différence entre un fichier sur le net et cet "outil" (par extension : que tu peux prêter donc toucher le "public")

----------


## Yank31

Je comprends pas bien ta question Saya ?

Lofofora - Justice_pour_tous.mp3 est un fichier (immatériel ?) encodé à l'aide de la norme de compression MP3, aussi appelé, par simplification "un MP3". Le support matériel de ce fichier est ton disque dur, le lecteur ROM d'un lecteur MP3, une clef USB, la mémoire de ton téléphone, un CD, etc...

Ce qui importe ici c'est de savoir si un tel fichier immatériel (fut-il encodé via MP3, MP4, AVI, peu importe) entre dans la définition légale de la reproduction, qui suppose un aspect matériel. Enfin c'est ma question quoi !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Non c'était pas prêt... j'ma gourré de bouton 
> 
> Edit : bon tant qu'à y être...
> 
> Je suis pas d'accord avec toi, l'accusation ne visait pas l'alinéa 1 ni 2 de l'article L.227-23 puisque justement c'était l'objet de la seconde branche du moyen. Et que la Cass a envoyé bouler le ministère public en disant qu'il aurait dû y penser avant, à l'importation...
> 
> Non, l'accusation portait -visiblement- uniquement sur l'alinéa 4 de cet article, qui dans sa rédaction de l'époque (on va dire la version en vigueur du 22 juin 2004 au 5 avril 2006) était la suivante :
> 
> 
> ...


Non mais je l'ai dit ça que le pb portait sur le 4ème alinéa, j'ai cité le début de l'article (les 3 premiers) parce qu'il faut les avoir à l'esprit, c'est important. Sinon, l'alinéa 4 de la version de l'époque n'est pas ce qui tu cites: c'est juste _"Le fait de détenir une telle image ou représentation est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et 30000 euros d'amende." 

_Ensuite relis bien le mémoire en cassation du proc:_ "alors que cette consultation qui n'était pas accidentelle et qui a duré plusieurs heures a entraîné la création d'un fichier temporaire dont Jean Luc B. connaissait l'existence, dans lequel ont été stockées les images consultées, que pendant la consultation il avait un véritable pouvoir de disposition sur ces images qu'il pouvait enregistrer ou envoyer à un tiers à sa guise, que ce pouvoir de disposition sur une image électronique caractérise la détention au sens de l'article 227-23, alinéa 4, du code pénal, que ce texte ne dispose pas que la détention de telles images ou de telles représentations ne doit pas être temporaire pour être prohibée" ;"
_C'est pour ça que citer les 3 premiers alinéas de l'article aux canards est important: il est reproché à Jean-Luc le fait qu'il aurait pu enregistrer ou envoyer à un tiers les images pédophiles. Pour le Proc, cela équivaut à détenir au sens de l'alinéa 4, mais quoiqu'il en soit, c'est important de connaître le début de l'article qui traite de fixation et d'envoi.

Et donc la Cour de cassation dit bien le droit dans cet arrêt.

----------


## Yank31

Ok pour ça, merci.

----------


## Yank31

En fait Saya ta question est très bonne et j'y ai mal répondu...

Le fichier numérique encodé en MP3 qui encapsule une oeuvre musicale est son support immatériel.

Le disque dur ou la clef USB ou autres sont le support matériel de ce fichier.

La définition légale de la reproduction s'applique à la contrefaçon numérique (et au _streaming_) puisque la copie d'un fichier immatériel qu'est le MP3, AVI, etc, implique sa fixation matérielle (fût-elle temporaire, peu importe) depuis les serveurs sur son propre disque dur. Il y a donc bien fixation matérielle à un moment donné. Je l'ai dans le baba.

----------


## Reizz

Est-ce déjà arrivé qu'une loi soit eu final inapplicable car aucun juge n'a réussi à trancher un fait comme étant indubitablement une infraction à cette loi ?

J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un sacré paquet de loi qui n'ont jamais servi dans un tribunal mais des lois qui sont invoquées mais jamais concrétisées dans le verdict ça existe ?

----------


## Yank31

Oui comme tu dis une loi peut être soit inappliquée parce que le cas ne s'est jamais présenté, soit inapplicable. Inapplicable supposerait qu'elle soit très mal rédigée, ou contraire à un principe de droit international ou de droit communautaire.

La seule loi que je connaisse qui était inapplicable était celle instaurant le CPE : elle s'est révelée contraire à une convention internationale de l'OIT, et c'est sur ce fondement que les tribunaux ont refusé de l'appliquer (en requalifiant les contrats CPE en CDI, donc en faisant comme si la loi n'existait pas). Elle a ensuite été abrogée, si je ne m'abuse.

Une loi inapplicable parce que trop mal rédigée, je n'en connais pas. D'ailleurs c'est pas réellement possible puisque les juges ont l'obligation d'interpréter la loi (art. 4 du code civil) si elle n'est pas claire. Ce qu'ils ne se privent pas de faire et ce qui donne naissance à la Jurisprudence.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> En fait Saya ta question est très bonne et j'y ai mal répondu...
> 
> Le fichier numérique encodé en MP3 qui encapsule une oeuvre musicale est son support immatériel.
> 
> Le disque dur ou la clef USB ou autres sont le support matériel de ce fichier.
> 
> La définition légale de la reproduction s'applique à la contrefaçon numérique (et au _streaming_) puisque la copie d'un fichier immatériel qu'est le MP3, AVI, etc, implique sa fixation matérielle (fût-elle temporaire, peu importe) depuis les serveurs sur son propre disque dur. Il y a donc bien fixation matérielle à un moment donné. Je l'ai dans le baba.


Voilà: Il y a toujours fixation matérielle quand on copie un fichier. De toutes les façons, comme je le rappelais dans le post précédent, L335-3 du Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle :
« _Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction, représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d’une œuvre de l’esprit en violation des droits de l’auteur, tels qu’ils sont définis et réglementés par la loi. Est également un délit de contrefaçon la violation de l’un des droits de l’auteur d’un logiciel définis à l’article L. 122-6._ »

Le "par quelque moyen que ce soit" couvre le matériel, l'immatériel et Dieu seul sait quoi d'autres. 




> Est-ce déjà arrivé qu'une loi soit eu final inapplicable car aucun juge n'a réussi à trancher un fait comme étant indubitablement une infraction à cette loi ?
> 
> J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un sacré paquet de loi qui n'ont jamais servi dans un tribunal mais des lois qui sont invoquées mais jamais concrétisées dans le verdict ça existe ?


Mmmm...Ta question n'est pas facile à cerner. Il arrive tout le temps qu'un fait ne soit pas une violation d'une loi. Regarde l'exemple du jugement dont a parlé avec les photographies pédophiles: consulter les photos n'est pas un fait constitutif de l'infraction de 227-23 alinéa 4 du Code pénal. 

Egalement, il existe des lois qui ne sont jamais invoquées dans les Tribunaux. Ou qui sont tellement peu invoquées qu'on les considère lettres mortes. Mais une loi souvent invoquée et jamais appliquée ? Non, je ne crois pas que cela soit jamais arrivé.

----------


## Yank31

Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas vu, PcINpact se fait l'écho d'un reportage diffusé dans le cadre de l'émission Envoyé spécial, sur la loi HADOPI.

Le reportage, coupé en trois segments, est visible depuis leur news à cette adresse.

L'approche est plus sociale que juridique (j'ai particulièrement apprécié la technicité de l'intervention de Me ROMAN), mais le reportage dresse quand même un tableau assez complet de la situation actuelle.

Note perso, j'aurai bien aimé voir le gus de la fin défendre sa vision du "droit à l'accès à la culture" en face de la rockeuse de 27 ans, à mon avis il se serait mangé deux ou trois palettes à travers la gueule.

Ironie finale, je ne suis pas persuadé que la mise en ligne de ce reportage sur daily motion ait été faite avec l'autorisation des producteurs d'Envoyé spécial...

Edit : très bon d'ailleurs, le son de la rockeuse  ::w00t::

----------


## shivu

Je viens de lire que les députés avaient enfin voté la loi conférant la possibilité pour un justiciable de contester la constitutionnalité d'une loi au cours d'un procès. Cela risque d'être intéressant si cela est appliqué pour Hadopi si les avocats sont ingénieux.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Je viens de lire que les députés avaient enfin voté la loi conférant la possibilité pour un justiciable de contester la constitutionnalité d'une loi au cours d'un procès. Cela risque d'être intéressant si cela est appliqué pour Hadopi si les avocats sont ingénieux.


Ça pourrait être pas mal, mais ça me paraît un peu gros... Ça revient à mettre en cause la compétence du CC (et pas seulement par rapport à Hadopi).
Et puis, il y a de nombreux filtres :



> Le texte de loi prévoit que désormais tout justiciable puisse saisir indirectement les Sages au cours d'un procès (sauf en cour d'assises), via la juridiction de première instance ou d'appel. Cette juridiction, si elle juge la saisine recevable, la transmet ensuite à l'instance suprême dont elle relève (Conseil d'Etat ou Cour de cassation), qui décide en dernier ressort d'en appeler ou non au Conseil constitutionnel.


Source.

----------


## SAYA

Oh le joyeux méli mélo qui se dessine

http://www.silicon.fr/fr/news/2009/1..._enfin_adoptee

Notamment :



> C'est notamment le cas du droit d'accès Internet. La nouvelle directive prévoit que la coupure d'accès Internet d'un internaute ne pourra être instaurée qu'au terme d'une procédure judiciaire où les droits de l'intéressé devront être respectés et la présomption d'innocence appliquée.

----------


## shivu

> Ça pourrait être pas mal, mais ça me paraît un peu gros... Ça revient à mettre en cause la compétence du CC (et pas seulement par rapport à Hadopi).
> Et puis, il y a de nombreux filtres :
> 
> Source.



Ce n'est pas remettre en cause la compétence du CC qui reste seul interprète en dernier lieu (comme tu le soulignes). Ensuite, par rapport à Hadopi, est-ce que tout a été dit par le CC sur la loi ? au regard de l'évolution du droit et de la société dans le temps (par exemple, le problème pour l'allocation de trimestres de retraite aux pères de familles qui n'en bénéficiaient pas et qui a été jugé contraire au principe d'égalité entre hommes et femmes), on peut envisager que l'application et l'inteprétation de cette loi évoluera certainement eu égard aux évolutions techniques.

La question que je me pose est comment le CC peut mettre sur le même plan liberté d'expression et propriété *intellectuelle*. La propriété intellectuelle, à la différence de la propriété corporelle, est limitée dans le temps. Elles ne peuvent, selon moi, être placées au même niveau (mais c'est un autre sujet).

----------


## chaosdémon

"Je viens de lire que les députés avaient enfin voté la loi conférant la possibilité pour un justiciable de contester la constitutionnalité d'une loi au cours d'un procès. Cela risque d'être intéressant si cela est appliqué pour Hadopi si les avocats sont ingénieux."

Ca ne marche que pour les lois non controlées par le CC avant la promulgation ,je crois.Donc ca risque de ne pas marcher.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/14575-loppsi-le-filtrage-du-net-sera-examine-fin-janvier-2010.html

Hadopi c'est fait, passons aux choses sérieuses.




> elon Brice Hortefeux, "internet est aussi devenu un vrai lieu de danger", où se cotoient "escroqueries, faux e-mail, vols de numéros de cartes bancaires, trafics de stupéfiants, apologie du racisme, pédopornographie et, dans un certain nombre de cas, terrorisme".


Putain, internet c'est comme la vie réelle en fait, pas un paradis avec des lutins qui chantent et des chamignons géants.Désillusion...

----------


## Neo_13

Pour mémoire, il y a BEAUCOUP plus de vol de CB IRL que de vol de num sur le net.

----------


## Ithilsul

C'est moi où le virage qu'on est en train de prendre m'apparaît comme étant de plus en plus serré ?...  :tired:

----------


## Neo_13

Ben on est juste en train de tuer l'internet ouvert et libre. Spa très très grave. Les remplaçants existent déjà : freenet, darknet, gnunet...

Libre il le restera, ouvert, moins.

Au risque de choquer, je suis CONTRE le blocage des sites pédopornographiques. Mais contre de chez contre.

Et on dérive, ya déjà un topic sur lopssi.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> "Je viens de lire que les députés avaient enfin voté la loi conférant la possibilité pour un justiciable de contester la constitutionnalité d'une loi au cours d'un procès. Cela risque d'être intéressant si cela est appliqué pour Hadopi si les avocats sont ingénieux."
> 
> Ca ne marche que pour les lois non controlées par le CC avant la promulgation ,je crois.Donc ca risque de ne pas marcher.


Non, je crois (je parle de mémoire là) que l'on peut toujours invoquer l'inconstitutionnalité d'une loi qui a été déjà soumise au CC, même si on ne peut évidemment pas revenir sur ce qu'à déjà jugé le CC. 

Donc: si on ne peut plus attaquer HADOPI sur tous les points jugés par le CC, on peut l'attaquer pour tout le reste. Je crois qu'on peut même l'attaquer sur les articles déjà validés par le CC, du moment qu'on invoque des moyens différents de ceux soumis à l'époque au CC.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Non, je crois (je parle de mémoire là) que l'on peut toujours invoquer l'inconstitutionnalité d'une loi qui a été déjà soumise au CC, même si on ne peut évidemment pas revenir sur ce qu'à déjà jugé le CC. 
> 
> Donc: si on ne peut plus attaquer HADOPI sur tous les points jugés par le CC, on peut l'attaquer pour tout le reste. Je crois qu'on peut même l'attaquer sur les articles déjà validés par le CC, du moment qu'on invoque des moyens différents de ceux soumis à l'époque au CC.


Et ça, j'aime !
Reste à avoir un bon avocat. G_M_B, tu ferais partie des avocats intéressés par cette affaire, ou ce n'est pas ton domaine ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je suis carrément très intéressé.

----------


## Neo_13

J'ai peu de chances d'être attrapé, mais bon le faux positifs existent je l'explique depuis un moment.

Je ne le souhaite pas, mais si ça arrive... Banzaï quoi. Mais si je gagne (avec une armée de bons avocats, au CC), je meurs de mort naturelle par 12 balles dans le dos, je crois.

----------


## shivu

> Non, je crois (je parle de mémoire là) que l'on peut toujours invoquer l'inconstitutionnalité d'une loi qui a été déjà soumise au CC, même si on ne peut évidemment pas revenir sur ce qu'à déjà jugé le CC. 
> 
> Donc: si on ne peut plus attaquer HADOPI sur tous les points jugés par le CC, on peut l'attaquer pour tout le reste. Je crois qu'on peut même l'attaquer sur les articles déjà validés par le CC, du moment qu'on invoque des moyens différents de ceux soumis à l'époque au CC.


Humm, que c'est bon à la lire ça!!

C'est dans ce genre de procès que l'on verra la différence entre un avocat, un bon avocat et un très bon avocat.

----------


## Yank31

> Je crois qu'on peut même l'attaquer sur les articles déjà validés par le CC, du moment qu'on invoque des moyens différents de ceux soumis à l'époque au CC.


Hmm pourtant une réforme récente est venue imposer désormais de soulever tous les moyens dès le début de la procédure... en tout cas devant les juridictions de l'ordre judiciaire.

Bon c'est un recours clairement extraordinaire, donc pourquoi pas. Sinon, je me réjouis avec vous, mais vu que le résultat d'un recours réussi serait l'abrogation de la loi (selon les journalistes, donc pincettes inside), ça va être tendu du slip pour le faire passer quand même...

----------


## SAYA

> Bon c'est un recours clairement extraordinaire, donc pourquoi pas. Sinon, je me réjouis avec vous, mais vu que le résultat d'un recours réussi serait l'abrogation de la loi (selon les journalistes, donc pincettes inside), ça va être tendu du slip pour le faire passer quand même...


Oui mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien et le jeu n'en vaut-il pas la chandelle  ::huh::  Des lois abrogées il y en a déjà eu si je ne m'abuse !

----------


## Yank31

Si bien sûr que le jeu en vaut la chandelle, mais l'enjeu est tellement énorme (quant on voit les implications politiques, le lobbying européen sur le paquet télécom, la démission d'albanel, ce sont des exemples un peu pourris simplement sur la loi Hadopi) qu'à mon avis il va falloir brûler *beaucoup* de chandelles (lire du temps et des euros) pour arriver à terminer une partie.

----------


## SAYA

> Si bien sûr que le jeu en vaut la chandelle, mais l'enjeu est tellement énorme (quant on voit les implications politiques, le lobbying européen sur le paquet télécom, la démission d'albanel, ce sont des exemples un peu pourris simplement sur la loi Hadopi) qu'à mon avis il va falloir brûler *beaucoup* de chandelles (lire du temps et des euros) pour arriver à terminer une partie.


D'accord avec toi mais n'est-ce pas le lot de beaucoup "d'affaires" (et en 2012... peut être un changement de Président et donc pourquoi pas un revirement ?.... Ça rejoint ta question sur l'indépendance de la Justice dans un post antérieur, non ?)

----------


## Yank31

> D'accord avec toi mais n'est-ce pas le lot de beaucoup "d'affaires" (et en 2012... peut être un changement de Président et donc pourquoi pas un revirement ?.... Ça rejoint ta question sur l'indépendance de la Justice dans un post antérieur, non ?)


Oui (j'adore comme on est tous d'accords sur ces forums et puis en fait...) non, parce que je pensais à la faisabilité du "recours en abrogation" en général.

Après concernant particulièrement Hadopi, dans un contexte de changement politique (on va dire à gauche), et en gardant effectivement à l'esprit une certaine alchimie entre politique et hautes institutions... peut-être après tout. Mais on pourrait aussi envisager un moyen plus direct dans ces conditions : l'abrogation directe (parlement à majorité de gauche).

Ce que je voulais dire surtout, c'est qu'en général c'est tellement long, solennel, compliqué (c'est là que je pensais aux démarches du paquet télécom pour l'Hadopi) parfois d'adopter une loi, qu'un recours en abrogation sera traité avec autant de délicatesse. Autrement dit, chaud du slip pour que ça passe.

Et l'indépendance des magistrats c'était pas vraiment à ce stade subtil que tu évoques que je la questionnais, mais plutôt au niveau bien basique : leur serment les dit fidèles et loyaux, et pourtant ils sont indépendants -> kézako. (j'ai lu ta réponse qui apportait un certain éclairage mais qui ne m'a pas convaincu : on n'est pas fidèle ni loyal à son ordre, à mon avis)

----------


## SAYA

> (j'ai lu ta réponse qui apportait un certain éclairage mais qui ne m'a pas convaincu : on n'est pas fidèle ni loyal à son ordre, à mon avis)


Alors là tu ne peux pas mieux tomber : je suis absolument d'accord avec toi on est fidèle (enfin pour moi) qu'à ses seules convictions profondes. La plus grande partie des magistrats sont des gens intègres je pense, mais hélas que dans certaines "affaires" ils subissent _très certainement_ des pressions... alors parfois peut être certains cèdent-ils ? Ce que je voulais seulement dire c'est "_selon que vous serez puissants ou miséreux...."_ et j'ajouterai "_l'intéret"_ de l'Etat. Et mon propos est a politique car gauche ou droite à l'heure actuelle ça ne veut pas dire grand chose ; la politique actuelle est celle du "portefeuille", mais je comprends que d'autres pensent autrement.

----------


## shivu

Je me pose quand même une question concernant Hadopi: un internaute pourra être condamné (je fais dans le rapide) pour négligence caractérisée si après avoir été averti, ou non, il n'a pas installé un mouchard pour sécuriser sa ligne. On sait que la loi n'a pas prévu la possibilité de recourir à des logiciels libres mais uniquement propriétaires (si j'ai bien lu).

question : je suis sur Linux, je ne peux utiliser que les logiciels libres (à mon humble connaissance). Le tribunal me condamne car je n'ai pas installé de mouchards. Eheh, normal je suis sous linux. Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas considérer que la loi porte atteinte à la libre circulation des biens telle que prévue par les textes européens? Si j'achète une voiture et que l'ampoule d'un phare grille, je peux aller (en écartant les problèmes liés à des exclusivités éventuelles) chez Fabricant X ou fabricant Y pour acheter une ampoule neuve. Avec Hadopi, on a l'impression qu'il faudra revenir obligatoirement sous windows ou apple. Idem, J'ai besoin d'une assurance obligatoire pour ma voiture, je peux aller chez assureur X, Y, Z...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Peut être. Mais le mouchard a été viré de la loi. Il reviendra peut être dans le décret d'application, mais pour l'instant, rien n'est certain. Il est donc trop tôt pour vraiment évoquer ce point. Si ce n'est pour dire que, si le mouchard revient, il sera certainement compatible Windows/Mac/Linux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh sans mouchard leur loi tombe un peu à l'eau nan ?
C'était un peu l'élément clé de leur loi.

----------


## Stéphane.P

Bonjour O Grand Maitre B !

  J'ai une petite question pour toi, qui concerne un cas un peu tordu, tu devrais aimer :

Imaginons que ma petite soeur (majeure, et qui vit chez mes parents) P2Pire avec son ordi et se fasse choper. Que ce passerait-il sachant que :

 - La connexion internet est partagée en wifi entre 3 foyers et 2 personnes morales.
 - Le titulaire de la connexion internet est situé à 1km, et n'a pas d'ordi (il sait à peine ce que c'est).
 - La facture du titulaire est payée par une des personne morale qui est une société travaillant dans l'informatique. (La facture reste obligatoirement au nom du titulaire de la ligne téléphonique).

Alors ? Keskispass dans ce cas ?

----------


## Yank31

> Bonjour O Grand Maitre B !
> 
>   J'ai une petite question pour toi, qui concerne un cas un peu tordu, tu devrais aimer :
> 
> Imaginons que ma petite soeur (majeure, et qui vit chez mes parents) P2Pire avec son ordi et se fasse choper. Que ce passerait-il sachant que :
> 
>  - La connexion internet est partagée en wifi entre 3 foyers et 2 personnes morales.
>  - Le titulaire de la connexion internet est situé à 1km, et n'a pas d'ordi (il sait à peine ce que c'est).
>  - La facture du titulaire est payée par une des personne morale qui est une société travaillant dans l'informatique. (La facture reste obligatoirement au nom du titulaire de la ligne téléphonique).
> ...


Moi je dis il bluffe.

Et sinon ben le papy il risque de recevoir un recommandé de la part d'Hadopi, et puis si dans le délai d'un an après la réception de ladite lettre, l'IP correspondant à son accès se fait de nouveau chopper sur un service P2P (à cause de ta soeur ou un des utilisateurs ou un spoofer d'IP ou un pirate wi-fi), il risque de se voir suspendre le droit d'avoir accès à Internet (et de fait, vous aussi, puisque vous utilisez son réseau) pour une durée d'un mois.

Il faudra d'abord que soit établie une négligence caractérisée de sa part (c'est quoi au juste ? on ne sait pas encore).

Et enfin, même en cas de négligence caractérisée, la suspension de l'accès pour un mois maximum n'est pas automatique : (Art. 335-7-2 du cpi)




> Pour prononcer la peine de suspension prévue aux articles L. 335-7 et L. 335-7-1 et en déterminer la durée, la juridiction prend en compte les circonstances et la gravité de l'infraction ainsi que la personnalité de son auteur, et notamment l'activité professionnelle ou sociale de celui-ci, ainsi que sa situation socio-économique. La durée de la peine prononcée doit concilier la protection des droits de la propriété intellectuelle et le respect du droit de s'exprimer et de communiquer librement, notamment depuis son domicile.


My 2 cents, sous réserves bien entendu de la voix du Maître.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bonjour O Grand Maitre B !
> 
>   J'ai une petite question pour toi, qui concerne un cas un peu tordu, tu devrais aimer :


Oui j'aime  ::): 




> Imaginons que ma petite soeur (majeure, et qui vit chez mes parents) P2Pire avec son ordi et se fasse choper. Que ce passerait-il sachant que :
> 
>  - La connexion internet est partagée en wifi entre 3 foyers et 2 personnes morales.
>  - Le titulaire de la connexion internet est situé à 1km, et n'a pas d'ordi (il sait à peine ce que c'est).
>  - La facture du titulaire est payée par une des personne morale qui est une société travaillant dans l'informatique. (La facture reste obligatoirement au nom du titulaire de la ligne téléphonique).
> 
> Alors ? Keskispass dans ce cas ?


- Le fait que la connexion soit partagée n'a pas d'incidence. Hadopi chope l'adresse ip, donc elle envoie une recommandation/ ou transmet le dossier au Parquet contre le titulaire de l'abonnement ADSL.

- Le fait que la facture soit payée par la société m'étonne grandement. En effet, si le titulaire est une personne physique, la société ne peut pas payer la facture, sinon, c'est de l'abus de biens sociaux (la société paye une personne physique pour un service souscrit par cette personne physique). Ce n'est pas ta question, mais je t'y réponds quand même: Si la société profite de la connexion, soit elle ne paye rien( le titulaire lui permet d'utiliser gracieusement la ligne) soit c'est elle qui s'abonne, qui paye la facture et qui est donc titulaire de la ligne. Mais la société n'est pas titulaire de la ligne mais c'est elle qui paye la facture adressée à un autre ? Mon sixième sens d'avocat _is tingling_. Quoiqu'il en soit, pour revenir à ta question, peu importe qui paye la facture pour Hadopi. C'est le titulaire qui est concerné.

- Le titulaire va pouvoir peut être prouver que ce n'est pas lui qui pouvait pirater (il n'est pas sur place etc...). Donc il risque d'être coupable de négligence caractérisée, même si, effectivement, on ne sait pas encore ce que ça veut vraiment dire. Dans ce cas, il ne risque pas d'être condamné pour contrefaçon, mais pour négligence caractérisée: donc coupure d'un mois et amendes (1500 € ou 3000 € en cas de récidive).

- Note: Le fait que ce soit un mineur qui pirate ne change rien: ce dernier ne peut faire l'objet d'une ordonnance pénale: dans ce cas, c'est donc tjs le titulaire qui prend.

----------


## Stéphane.P

> - Le titulaire va pouvoir peut être prouver que ce n'est pas lui qui pouvait pirater (il n'est pas sur place etc...). Donc il risque d'être coupable de négligence caractérisée, même si, effectivement, on ne sait pas encore ce que ça veut vraiment dire. Dans ce cas, il ne risque pas d'être condamné pour contrefaçon, mais pour négligence caractérisée: donc coupure d'un mois et amendes (1500 € ou 3000 € en cas de récidive).


Il ne risque pas de pouvoir pirater puisqu'il n'a même pas d'ordinateur. Je crois que le truc le plus high tech qu'il y a chez lui est .... la télécommande de sa télé.  ::P:  

Donc, lorsqu'on lit ceci :



> la juridiction prend en compte les circonstances et la gravité de l'infraction ainsi que la personnalité de son auteur, et notamment l'activité professionnelle ou sociale de celui-ci, ainsi que sa situation socio-économique.


Ça ne concerne que le titulaire de la ligne, et ignore totalement les personnes tierces qui peuvent utiliser la connexion en question. C'est ça ?

Pour l'histoire de la facturation, s'il y avait une autre possibilité, je l'aurais utilisée (la société est la mienne), mais ce n'est pas le cas : Internet sur la ligne téléphonique de la société, c'est du 512k, et c'est valable pour toutes les lignes du lieu-dit. Seule solution que j'ai trouvé (à part déménager la boite) : Créer une connexion chez quelqu'un du village voisin (ayant une vieille ligne, ce sont en général les plus courtes), qui n'est pas branché sur le même répartiteur, et monter une connexion wifi de 1km. Maintenant j'ai du 10 mega. J'ai eu beau insister auprès du service commercial, il n'est plus possible d'avoir la facture du FAI à un nom différent de celui du titulaire de la ligne téléphonique. Par contre, les prélèvements se font bien sur le compte bancaire de ma boite.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Donc, lorsqu'on lit ceci :
> 
> Ça ne concerne que le titulaire de la ligne, et ignore totalement les personnes tierces qui peuvent utiliser la connexion en question. C'est ça ?


Non. La prise en compte de la personnalité de son auteur, et notamment l'activité professionnelle ou sociale de celui-ci, ainsi que sa situation socio-économique est valable tant pour le titulaire de la ligne que le contrefacteur. 

Mais il n'empêche que le titulaire de la ligne risque donc un mois de coupure et l'amende, si la justice considère qu'il est coupable de négligence caractérisée dans la protection de sa ligne.

----------


## Yank31

C'est quasiment un cas d'école ton affaire...

Du coup digression juridico-juridique (réflexion incertaine plutôt destinée à GMB ) : ca en deviendrait presque discutable, puisque les textes répressifs ne parlent pas d'un titulaire de ligne, mais du  "titulaire de l'accès à un service de communication au public en ligne".

Alors oui certes, c'est bien ton aimable voisin qui est nommé sur le contrat de FAI, mais si j'ai bien suivi, il n'est finalement que "titulaire apparent", prête-nom. Les démarches pour faire installer, l'installation, le modem, les factures, tout ceci ne résulte que de ta seule volonté.

Seulement voilà, le droit pénal est d'interprétation stricte, et les dispositions réprimant l'infraction de non sécurisation de l'accès n'évoquent pas cette éventualité de "titulaire apparent", ou de prête-nom. Néanmoins je m'interroge si une telle distinction, dans un cas similaire au tien, serait possible par les tribunaux (qui reviendrait grosso modo à te considérer toi comme titulaire véritable, et ton voisin comme simple intermédiaire technique, prête nom, etc). J'aimerai bien avoir ton sentiment la dessus GMB.

***

Sinon je voudrais ajouter que non, le juge n'ignore pas les autres personnes que le titulaire de l'accès, et que l'extrait du texte le dit bien :




> la juridiction prend en compte *les circonstances* et la gravité de l'infraction ainsi que la personnalité de son auteur, et notamment l'activité professionnelle ou sociale de celui-ci, ainsi que sa situation socio-économique.


Donc même pour statuer sur la condamnation éventuelle de ton voisin, le juge prendrait en considération votre montage, et également le fait qu'il n'a pas d'ordinateur -> ce sont les circonstances de l'infraction.

Et oui la personne à l'origine du repérage de l'IP, par exemple ta soeur, risque quant à elle de se faire condamner pour contrefaçon (sous réserve bien sûr que soit démontré que c'était bien elle l'auteur), et dans ce cas, elle encourt également la suspension de son accès à un service de communication en ligne pour une durée maximale d'un an (inapplicable ici ? Pas forcément, si elle décide de déménager, elle ne pourra pas souscrire un abonnement Internet à son nom pendant un an).

***

Dernière considération hors-hadopi : pourquoi ne ferais-tu pas plus carré, tu laisses ton voisin payer lui-même le FAI, et tu lui paies par versement mensuel automatique au besoin, le prix de l'abonnement (ou une fraction). Ca ne change a priori rien à votre arrangement actuel, si ce n'est que ça rend plus clair le fait que ta boîte loue les services d'une personne privée.

Ca présenterait aussi l'avantage de pouvoir partager sans ambiguïté la connexion sur plusieurs foyers : ta boîte ne serait qu'un utilisateur parmi d'autres, comme par exemple ta famille qui pourrait verser l'autre fraction du prix de l'abonnement.

A voir tout de même si le contrat du FAI permet une telle possibilité.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Pour le législateur, "le service de communication au public en ligne", c'est le service vendu par un FAI, et le "titulaire de l'accès à un service de communication au public en ligne", c'est celui qui s'est abonné au FAI. Donc on peut dire sans crainte que c'est le titulaire de la ligne, c'est pareil.

Dans le cas présenté par le canard, l'abonné, c'est celui qui figure sur la facture. C'est lui qui a signé le contrat avec le FAI et c'est lui qui se voit attribué une adresse ip. Le fait qu'in fine, ce soit une société qui verse l'argent et non pas l'abonné, à mon avis, n'impressionnera pas HADOPI, si ce n'est pour dénoncer un abus de biens sociaux au procureur, en plus de la contrefaçon.

Sinon, comme la soeur est mineure, si c'est elle la pirate, elle ne peut pas faire l'objet de l'ordonnance pénale. C'est le cas précis pour lequel nos chers députés ont voté la "négligence caractérisée" du titulaire. C'est pour faire peur aux parents et les forcer à contrôler ce que font les enfants.

----------


## Stéphane.P

> Non. La prise en compte de la personnalité de son auteur, et notamment l'activité professionnelle ou sociale de celui-ci, ainsi que sa situation socio-économique est valable tant pour le titulaire de la ligne que le contrefacteur. 
> 
> Mais il n'empêche que le titulaire de la ligne risque donc un mois de coupure et l'amende, si la justice considère qu'il est coupable de négligence caractérisée dans la protection de sa ligne.


Ok, donc sont pris en compte divers facteurs au sujet du titulaire de l'abonnement, du contrefacteur, mais pas des autres personnes utilisant la connexion, et qui n'ont rien fait de répréhensible ?
Donc, ça ne ferait ni chaud ni froid à Hadopi de couper la connexion à 4 foyers et 2 sociétés.

Par extension, j'imagine que ça risque de poser quelques problèmes aux associations qui se créent pour créer des infrastructures Wifi dans les zones d'ombres de la couverture Adsl.

Hors Hadopi, je ne vois pas trop en quoi le paiement de la facture d'abonnement pourrait constituer un abus de biens sociaux puisque c'est dans l'intérêt de la société.

----------


## Yank31

Hmm mais le titulaire de la ligne pourrait très bien ne pas être le titulaire de l'accès... mes parents sont abonnés FT pour le téléphone, moi je décide subitement d'aller faire le geek dans la cave qu'ils n'ont pas, et je souscris à mon nom un abonnement Internet chez Bouygues.

On a bien dans ce cas titulaire de la ligne = mes parents ; titulaire de l'accès à Internet = moi.

***

Et pour la sœur mineure qui P2Pire, en effet la procédure simplifiée ne pourrait pas lui être appliquée, mais la procédure normale le pourrait, elle. Elle n'est pas pénalement irresponsable du fait de sa minorité (enfin ça dépend de son âge). L'article 495-6-1 dit bien :




> Les délits prévus aux articles L. 335-2, L. 335-3 et L. 335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle, lorsqu'ils sont commis au moyen d'un service de communication au public en ligne, *peuvent également* faire l'objet de la procédure simplifiée de l'ordonnance pénale prévue par la présente section.


Donc certes, pas d'ordonnance pénale, mais elle n'en risque pas moins des sanctions pénales si elle a, à la louche, plus de 13 ans.

***

Et pour continuer ce qui ne constitue que des questionnements errants :

Je suis bien d'accord que dans un premier temps les juges ne vont pas chercher midi à quatorze heure : nom sur le contrat du FAI = titulaire, mais je trouvais quand même la notion de titulaire apparent, ou prête nom, intéressante juridiquement.

A supposer par exemple que les suspensions d'accès se multiplient, pour des durées longues (un an). Les suspendus pourraient mettre en œuvre le système du canard, c'est à dire utiliser un voisin low-tech pour leur fournir l'accès (qui ici n'a même d'ordinateur !), non pas par contrainte technique mais par volonté de contourner la sanction.

Du coup la recherche du "titulaire véritable" pourrait permettre de déjouer ce montage, de punir le véritable auteur tout en épargnant le prête-nom. Donc je te demandais si les juges avaient le pouvoir de créer une telle distinction, ou si pas du tout, en raison de l'interprétation stricte. Bon ce ne sont que des errances, pas la peine de trop s'appesantir.
 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h02 ----------




> Hors Hadopi, je ne vois pas trop en quoi le paiement de la facture d'abonnement pourrait constituer un abus de biens sociaux puisque c'est dans l'intérêt de la société.


Sans doute en raison du fait que ta société prend à charge une dépense dans ton intérêt personnel. Tu abuses les fonds de ta société en les utilisant pour ton usage privé. Et tu agis également hors statut en finançant l'accès Internet de plusieurs foyer avec les fonds de ta société.

C'est pour ça que je te disais que ça serait à mon sens plus carré de verser l'argent entre les mains de ton voisin, et non pas directement au FAI (ce qui crée une confusion). En payant le voisin plutôt que le FAI, tu deviendrais simple utilisateur de son accès, vous auriez une relation plus claire de prestation de service. Du coup il pourrait lui, de son côté, partager son accès à d'autre personnes (les autres foyers), qui ne seraient qu'autant d'utilisateurs (aucun texte ne sanctionne le fait de se faire pigeonner en payant plein pot un accès d'Internet que d'autres utilisent gratuitement).

Sous réserve que le contrat de FAI permette à ton voisin de partager son accès et de se faire payer pour ça. Et encore, si jamais le contrat ne le permettait pas, cela ne te concernerait pas mais uniquement la responsabilité contractuelle de ton voisin vis-à-vis de son FAI. Quoique, vu que tu agis en tant que professionnel de l'informatique, on pourrait te reprocher de ne pas pouvoir ignorer cette éventuelle impossibilité contractuelle, et donc te condamner in solidum... Prudence quand même, donc.

Il faudrait donc bien lire le contrat de FAI avant toute chose.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Franchement, faut pas trop s'inquiéter pour les ABS, surtout vu le montant de l'abonnement au FAI. Je le dis parce que simplement, c'est pas propre qu'une société paye une facture d'une personne privée. Je ne dis pas que qqn serait sûrement condamné pour ça, je dis juste que c'est pas totalement impossible et du coup, si tu peux et que tu veux zéro risque, essaye d'éviter que la société paye une facture qui ne soit pas à son nom.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h18 ----------

Yank31, pardon mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis. Dans ton exemple, c'est toi qui est titulaire de l'accès à internet puisque c'est toi qui t'abonne à un FAI, pas tes parents. Le "propriétaire" de l'adresse ip qui se baladera sur internet, ça sera toi !

Il faut comprendre que par "titulaire de la ligne" on entend, "titulaire de la ligne ADSL". Tes parents avec leur abonnement FT pour téléphoner, n'ont aucune adresse ip, donc ils ne risquent rien.

----------


## Yank31

Oui, en fait tu vois je me demande, je m'interroge, si au delà du langage courant il serait possible de bien distinguer titulaire de la ligne téléphonique, titulaire d'un service de communication en ligne, et surtout si, au delà de la formulation laconique de la loi et vu les circonstances de fait envisageables (confère le cas de notre ami), tout en gardant à l'esprit le principe d'interprétation stricte, les notions de titulaires véritables et titulaires apparent pourraient voir le jour en jurisprudence pénale.

Sur le fondement des principes civils des contrats pour autrui, de la simulation, ou de la théorie de l'apparence, notamment.

Edit : (édit : décalage de l'édit)

----------


## Neo_13

NB : Hadopi n'est toujours pas financé... Les FAI semblent partis pour envoyer les requêtes vers /dev/null tant qu'ils seront pas payés. Et vu que ce serait 100M pour 5,8 budgété, va y avoir un soucis. Et le CC donnerait raison aux FAI dans ce cas.

----------


## Stéphane.P

> Hmm mais le titulaire de la ligne pourrait très bien ne pas être le titulaire de l'accès... mes parents sont abonnés FT pour le téléphone, moi je décide subitement d'aller faire le geek dans la cave qu'ils n'ont pas, et je souscris à mon nom un abonnement Internet chez Bouygues.
> 
> On a bien dans ce cas titulaire de la ligne = mes parents ; titulaire de l'accès à Internet = moi.


Justement, le problème est là, et je l'ai expliqué précédemment : Il n'est pas (plus) possible (du moins chez orange) d'avoir un nom différent pour la contrat de la ligne FT et le contrat Adsl. J'étais donc dans l'impossibilité de faire établir les factures du FAI au nom de ma société.




> Sans doute en raison du fait que ta société prend à charge une dépense dans ton intérêt personnel. Tu abuses les fonds de ta société en les utilisant pour ton usage privé. Et tu agis également hors statut en finançant l'accès Internet de plusieurs foyer avec les fonds de ta société.


La dépense est dans mon intérêt professionnel, d'ailleurs j'ai un autre abonnement à mon domicile, qui n'est pas du tout au même endroit.
Pour les autres foyers, ils payent ma société pour la connexion et la maintenance de toute l'installation.
De mémoire (je m'étais renseigné rapidement), ça ne posait pas trop de problème légal. Sauf que je suis censé conserver les logs des connexions, ce que je ne fais pas pour le moment.




> C'est pour ça que je te disais que ça serait à mon sens plus carré de verser l'argent entre les mains de ton voisin


Va justifier ça au fisc... 

'fin bon, on va essayer de stopper la digression, non ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Oui, en fait tu vois je me demande, je m'interroge, si au delà du langage courant il serait possible de bien distinguer titulaire de la ligne téléphonique, titulaire d'un service de communication en ligne, et surtout si, au delà de la formulation laconique de la loi et vu les circonstances de fait envisageables (confère le cas de notre ami), tout en gardant à l'esprit le principe d'interprétation stricte, les notions de titulaires véritables et titulaires apparent pourraient voir le jour en jurisprudence pénale.
> 
> Sur le fondement des principes civils des contrats pour autrui, de la simulation, ou de la théorie de l'apparence, notamment.


L'expression de la loi ne m'apparaît pas laconique du tout. Elle est au contraire claire. Ampoulée peut être, mais claire. Elle vise celui qui est abonné à un FAI, celui qui se voit attribué une adresse ip, il n'y a aucun doute là dessus. 

En outre, cela correspond à la réalité technique, me semble-t-il. Quel cas peut on envisager dans lequel l'abonné à un FAI ne serait pas titulaire de la ligne ? ça existe ?

Parce que le cas de notre ami ce n'est pas ça. La personne physique est titulaire de la ligne/du service, il n'y a aucun doute là dessus. 

Après, le fait que quelqu'un d'autre paye la facture ne le rend pas juridiquement responsable de la façon dont protège la ligne celui qui a signé le contrat avec le FAI, c'est à dire celui qui se voit allouer une adresse ip. L'article 1236 du Code civil consacre d'ailleurs le droit de payer pour autrui. 

Prenons des exemples plus classiques. Si ton frère paye ton loyer mais c'est toi qui a signé le contrat de bail et que tu commets des fautes graves en tant que locataire, le bailleur ne va pas assigner ton frère, mais bien toi. 

Prenons un autre exemple. Tu as une société de gardiennage et un client te confie son bien à garder. Il signe le contrat avec toi, mais l'argent qu'il te doit est versé par son frère. Maintenant, tu détruis le bien par mégarde. Ce n'est pas le frère qui va t'attaquer en justice (il n'est pas in fine propriétaire du bien), c'est bien ton client, car tu avais une obligation envers lui.

Et sinon, la théorie de l'apparence, c'est l'inverse de notre cas: c'est pour protèger un tiers lorsque celui-ci a traité dans certaines conditions avec le titulaire apparent d'un droit. Ainsi, par exemple, toi et ta concubine vous vous présentez comme mariés à un tiers qui fait affaire avec vous 2. Puis, petits malins que vous êtes, vous cassez le contrat et comme vous n'êtes pas mariés, cela vous permet de vous dégagez de certaines conséquences de la rupture. Le tiers se fait donc avoir puisqu'il pensait que vous étiez mariés. Et bien, dans certains cas, il pourra saisir la justice pour que vous soyez tenus à son encontre "comme si" vous étiez mariés. Vous aviez l'apparence de personnes mariés, donc cela crée un droit au profit du tiers qui s'est fait berner.

On trouve aussi bcp la théorie de l'apparence dans le mandat. (C) prétend qu'il a signé un contrat de mandat avec ( :B):  et s'engage, au nom de ( :B):  à faire qq chose au profit de (A). Mais du coup ( :B):  refuse de s'exécuter puisqu'il n'a pas en réalité signé de contrat de mandat avec (C).

Dans certains cas,  (A) peut quand même forcer ( :B):  à exécuter ses obligations puisque (A) a pu légitimement croire que (C) avait reçu mandat de souscrire au nom et pour le compte de ( :B):  alors que tel n’était pas le cas.

Dans notre cas, utiliser la théorie de l'apparence impliquerait que le titulaire de la ligne apparent n'est pas en fait titulaire de la ligne (notamment, il s'avérerait que le titulaire apparent n'a en fait pas signé de contrat avec le FAI). Or, ici, notre titulaire de la ligne a bien signé le contrat. Il n'est pas titulaire apparent, il _est_ titulaire.

Non, ce qu'on pourrait dire, et après j'arrête avant de vous tuer tous, c'est que la société est sous-locataire de la ligne adsl. La personne physique a signé le contrat avec le FAI et ensuite elle sous-loue la ligne à la personne morale. 

Cependant, la sous-location qui n'est pas acceptée par le cocontractant principal (ici ça serait le FAI) n'est pas opposable. Elle ne vaut que pour le locataire et le sous-locataire. Et en outre, dans l'esprit du texte HADOPI, quoi de plus caractérisée comme négligence, que de sous-louer sa ligne à une société sans faire gaffe à ce qu'elle en fait ?

Sinon, il faut plaider le montage (la société se cache en fait derrière la personne physique qui n'est qu'un prête-nom). Mais il s'agirait de convention de prête nom ou de simulation qui viserait à dissimuler au FAI l'identité du vraie titulaire. Et franchement, quel serait l'intérêt d'un tel montage ?

----------


## Yank31

Bon tout d'abord merci beaucoup, et toujours, pour le temps que tu consacres ici !

Et je voudrais coller ici l'édit que j'avais fait à mon post précédent, qui adresse justement un point que tu soulèves :




> En outre, cela correspond à la réalité technique, me semble-t-il. Quel cas peut on envisager dans lequel l'abonné à un FAI ne serait pas titulaire de la ligne ? ça existe ?
> 
> Parce que le cas de notre ami ce n'est pas ça. La personne physique est titulaire de la ligne/du service, il n'y a aucun doute là dessus.
> 
> [...]Dans notre cas, utiliser la théorie de l'apparence impliquerait que le titulaire de la ligne apparent n'est pas en fait titulaire de la ligne (notamment, il s'avérerait que le titulaire apparent n'a en fait pas signé de contrat avec le FAI). Or, ici, notre titulaire de la ligne a bien signé le contrat. Il n'est pas titulaire apparent, il _est_ titulaire.


Je suis content que tu dises ça parce que justement je m'interrogeais sur le fait de savoir si c'était vraiment si certain. Je coupe-colle.

Sans même utiliser ces principes civils [simulation, apparence, etc], et sans trop malmener l'interprétation stricte, la notion de titularité elle-même me semblerait pouvoir permettre de retenir la responsabilité de la société au lieu de celle du voisin (je m'interroge, hein).

En effet Serge Braudo, dans son dictionnaire juridique du droit privé, définit la notion de titre de la sorte :




> Si dans le langage quotidien, le titre tend à se confondre avec le document qui constitue la preuve de son contenu, il reste que le droit inclus dans le titre ne se confond pas avec sa preuve. Ainsi, si un contrat bail est un titre, en revanche, l'absence d'un écrit concrétisant la preuve des droits qu'il conferre, ne signifie pas qu'une personne qui ne dispose pas d'un document écrit se trouve dépourvue de titre : un bail verbal est un titre, la  possession qui est un fait matériel, est un "titre".


Bref tout ça pour dire que le contrat papier -l'instrumentum- passé entre le voisin et le FAI n'est qu'une preuve, parfaite, mais pas irréfragable de la titularité de l'accès à Internet. Donc si ledit voisin combat cette preuve simple, en avançant que le négotium du contrat lie en réalité le FAI avec la société du canard (qui est à l'origine des démarches, qui a installé le modem, qui a la gestion exclusive de l'accès, qui paie directement les factures du FAI par prélèvements automatiques... ; tout en faisant valoir que lui-même -le voisin- n'a de toute manière pas d'ordinateur donc aucun contrôle technique sur cet accès), penses-tu que les tribunaux pourraient considérer que c'est bien la société du canard qui, en dépit de la preuve constituée par l'instrumentum du contrat, se révèle être en réalité le titulaire de l'accès au service de communication en ligne ?

***



> Prenons des exemples plus classiques. Si ton frère paye ton loyer mais c'est toi qui a signé le contrat de bail et que tu commets des fautes graves en tant que locataire, le bailleur ne va pas assigner ton frère, mais bien toi.


Edit (on s'en sort plus...) Non attends ça colle pas : si mon frère paie mon loyer, que c'est moi qui ai signé le bail, mais que c'est lui qui occupe l'appart et salope tout, alors, oui c'est moi qu'on assigne en premier lieu, mais je ne manquerai pas d'assigner mon ordurier de frère en intervention forcée puisque c'est lui qui est à l'origine des dommages.

Hmm Hmm désolé si c'est trop chiant tout ça...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah ah oui dans l'exemple du loyer, si c'est lui qui vit dans l'appart, tu as donc fait une sous-location et rien ne t'empêche d'assigner ton frère après  ::): 

Sinon, tu m'ébranles et non ce n'est pas sale. Si la personne physique titulaire de la ligne n'a en réalité pas d'ordinateur, ce qui m'était un peu sorti de la tête (et en considérant qu'elle puisse prouver ce fait négatif, toujours très difficile à faire), elle pourrait dire qu'elle n'est responsable de rien. Il n'empêche qu'elle a signé en pleine connaissance de cause un contrat avec des droits et des obligations. Demander à un juge d'annuler ce contrat, ou de considérer qu'il faut substituer à la personne physique une personne morale, c'est grave. Je ne suis pas certain qu'un juge ferait ça sur le simple fait que la facture est payée par la société. Mais, en partant du principe que le titulaire puisse prouver qu'il n'a pas d'ordinateur et qu'il n'utilise jamais la ligne, il pourrait tenter le coup. Ce sera à la jurisprudence future de résoudre tous ces cas borderlines.

----------


## Yank31

> La dépense est dans mon intérêt professionnel, d'ailleurs j'ai un autre abonnement à mon domicile, qui n'est pas du tout au même endroit.


Je ne suis pas procureur hein, je disais simplement que la jurisprudence considère que lorsque la dépense est aussi dans ton intérêt personnel (ce que j'avais cru comprendre de tes premiers posts), alors cela peut justifier des poursuites pour abus de biens sociaux. Je ne t'accuse en rien, ni de rien.




> Va justifier ça au fisc...


Comptablement, je trouve au contraire que la situation serait plus claire si tu payais un prestataire de service privé (au même titre qu'une femme de ménage, un transporteur, etc.) plutôt que de payer directement des mensualités à un FAI avec lequel tu n'as pas de contrat.




> 'fin bon, on va essayer de stopper la digression, non ?


Ce que je dis n'engage que moi, je ne suis qu'un juriste en fin d'études qui prépare le concours d'avocat. Je me laisse souvent ici emporter par le droit, navré si j'ai insisté sur des points privés que tu n'avais pas sollicité, je réagissais simplement aux interventions de GMB sur l'abus de bien sociaux.

***



> tu m'ébranles et non ce n'est pas sale.




Edit : merci Wobak pour le code balise fonctionnel  :;):

----------


## SAYA

@G_M_B




> Il n'empêche qu'elle a signé en pleine connaissance de cause un contrat avec des droits et des obligations. Demander à un juge d'annuler ce contrat, ou de considérer qu'il faut substituer à la personne physique une personne morale, c'est grave. Je ne suis pas certain qu'un juge ferait ça sur le simple fait que la facture est payée par la société. Mais, en partant du principe que le titulaire puisse prouver qu'il n'a pas d'ordinateur et qu'il n'utilise jamais la ligne, il pourrait tenter le coup.


Le juge ne manquerait probablement pas de considérer là, justement, qu'il y a "négligence caractérisée" avérée. Le voisin qui a souscrit la ligne l'a bien fait en toute conscience et s'il a suivi Hadopi il aurait dû se poser des questions sur les risques qu'il encourait. Le Juge ne pourrait-il pas au surplus se demander ce que pourrait "cacher" un tel montage alors qu'il suffisait à la société de déménager si elle ne pouvait pas avoir un accès de son bled à Internet.
Ne serait-il pas possible que la société souscrive elle-même la ligne en se domiciliant - pour des besoins techniques - chez le voisin et du coup l'IP serait bien celle de la société ?

----------


## Reizz

> Oui comme tu dis une loi peut être soit inappliquée parce que le cas ne s'est jamais présenté, soit inapplicable. Inapplicable supposerait qu'elle soit très mal rédigée, ou contraire à un principe de droit international ou de droit communautaire.
> ...
> Une loi inapplicable parce que trop mal rédigée, je n'en connais pas. D'ailleurs c'est pas réellement possible puisque les juges ont l'obligation d'interpréter la loi (art. 4 du code civil) si elle n'est pas claire. Ce qu'ils ne se privent pas de faire et ce qui donne naissance à la Jurisprudence.





> ...
> Egalement, il existe des lois qui ne sont jamais invoquées dans les Tribunaux. Ou qui sont tellement peu invoquées qu'on les considère lettres mortes. Mais une loi souvent invoquée et jamais appliquée ? Non, je ne crois pas que cela soit jamais arrivé.


Merci à vous deux pour vos avis !

Hadopi promet de beaux moments judiciaires...  ::):

----------


## Yank31

> Le juge ne manquerait probablement pas de considérer là, justement, qu'il y a "négligence caractérisée" avérée [du voisin].


Entièrement d'accord avec toi, et surtout dans le cadre d'une mesure simplifiée où il n'y a pas de débat contradictoire et donc pas d'avocat pour venir chercher midi à quatorze heure, je pense que les juges statueraient au plus simple.

Ce qui ne signifie pas que leur raisonnement serait incontestable, ou bien fondé.

----------


## SAYA

> Ce qui ne signifie pas que leur raisonnement serait incontestable, ou bien fondé.[


Eh oui, mais c'est bien hadopi qui leur permet d'aller au plus simple  :B):

----------


## SAYA

Espionnage à la British

http://www.01net.com/editorial/50927...en-angleterre/


_Le FAI a en effet annoncé jeudi qu'il allait commencer à tester, à l'insu de ses clients, un outil capable de détecter les échanges de fichiers illégaux_ BRAVO !!!!!

----------


## Ithilsul

> Espionnage à la British
> 
> http://www.01net.com/editorial/50927...en-angleterre/
> 
> 
> _Le FAI a en effet annoncé jeudi qu'il allait commencer à tester, à l'insu de ses clients, un outil capable de détecter les échanges de fichiers illégaux_ BRAVO !!!!!


Ils sont forts... Très très forts. Mais comment font-ils pour toujours avoir un temps d'avance sur ce genre ce conn*****s ?!

Dans le même article donné par SAYA :



> [Orange en France] confirme en revanche que le recours à des sociétés tierces pour la surveillance du réseau est assez probable.


A moins qu'elles ne travaillent gratuitement, ça va encore faire une belle facture...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Neo_13

Tout ça pour scanner ce qui finira QUAND MEME par passer, mais chiffrer pour qu'on arrete de casser les couilles.

----------


## fitfat

> Alors oui c'est pas parfait, mais le droit n'est qu'une science sociale et doit parfois s'accommoder de quelques souplesses. En outre le système est efficace dans 90 % des cas. Enfin, il est possible de contester cette preuve par tous moyens, et si les juges ne sont pas à l'abri de l'erreur, ils ne sont pas non plus hermétiques à une démonstration convaincante de sa bonne foi.


En temps normal, la fiabilité oscille plutôt entre 70% et 80%. Ce qui laisse entre 20% et 30% de faux positif (chiffre prévu par le ministère de la culture).




> Admettons qu'un autre gus spoof de nouveau ton IP et commette de nouveau une infraction repérée dans le délai d'un an à partir de cette lettre. Bon déjà t'as pas de chance, sur les 19,36 millions d'abonnés français potentiels.


Tu oublies que cette loi va forcément générer un engouement pour le spoofing de masse. Imagine une 100-aines de personnes qui font tourner en continue un logiciel envoyant des requêtes de téléchargement de fichier illégaux, sans même se préoccuper de récupérer quoi que ce soit, en utilisant une ip différente à chaque requête, à raison d'un très raisonnable débit de 5 requêtes/s.
Ça nous donnes déjà plus de 40 millions de requètes par jours, donc, en moyenne, chaque IP française touchée 2 fois par jours, 60 fois par mois.

----------


## Neo_13

> Tu oublies que cette loi va forcément générer un engouement pour le spoofing de masse. Imagine une 100-aines de personnes qui font tourner en continue un logiciel envoyant des requêtes de téléchargement de fichier illégaux, sans même se préoccuper de récupérer quoi que ce soit, en utilisant une ip différente à chaque requête, à raison d'un très raisonnable débit de 5 requêtes/s.
> Ça nous donnes déjà plus de 40 millions de requètes par jours, donc, en moyenne, chaque IP française touchée 2 fois par jours, 60 fois par mois.


Et aussi que le mec qui spoofe une adresse n'a pas de raison d'en changer tant que ça marche... Donc jusqu'à ta coupure.

Mais ce que tu décris serait hyper classe.

----------


## Yank31

Notez que ce n'est pas la position actuelle de la jurisprudence, qui dans l'article "Qui vit par l'IP, périra par l'IP", fait sienne les conclusions d'un rapport d'expertise pourri, estimant en substance que l'usurpation d'IP n'est pas impossible, mais suppose une complicité technique telle qu'elle la rend improbable.

Mais, dans les conditions que vous décrivez, gageons qu'un bon constat d'huissier et/ou un rapport d'expertise judiciaire plus éclairé établissant la simplicité et l'accessibilité de l'usurpation d'IP, pourraient remettre les juges au goût du jour. Et les convaincre de ne plus considérer l'IP comme preuve parfaite, mais comme simple indice.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Notez que ce n'est pas la position actuelle de la jurisprudence, qui dans l'article "Qui vit par l'IP, périra par l'IP", fait sienne les conclusions d'un rapport d'expertise pourri, estimant en substance que l'usurpation d'IP n'est pas impossible, mais suppose une complicité technique telle qu'elle la rend improbable.
> 
> Mais, dans les conditions que vous décrivez, gageons qu'un bon constat d'huissier et/ou un rapport d'expertise judiciaire plus éclairé établissant la simplicité et l'accessibilité de l'usurpation d'IP, pourraient remettre les juges au goût du jour. Et les convaincre de ne plus considérer l'IP comme preuve parfaite, mais comme simple indice.


A ce propos, il n'y a pas moyen de constituer une espèce de "groupe citoyen" démontrant l'ineptie de la chose, contestant la parole de l'expert et donc le bien fondé des conclusions ? Histoire d'ouvrir les yeux de la justice sur ce point (ce qui pourrait être inutile, puisque la justice est aveugle  :;):  ).

----------


## Neo_13

> Notez que ce n'est pas la position actuelle de la jurisprudence, qui dans l'article "Qui vit par l'IP, périra par l'IP", fait sienne les conclusions d'un rapport d'expertise pourri, estimant en substance que l'usurpation d'IP n'est pas impossible, mais suppose une complicité technique telle qu'elle la rend improbable.


Ah ouais, mais à 2 signalements de la totalité des connexions fr par jour, l'hadopi et ses juges larbins risquent quand même de se rendre compte d'une couille et de sanctionner au hasard. Ah ben comme sans, en fait.

----------


## Yank31

Et quand les larbins de juges, exténués, nous auront finalement à tous coupé Internet, c'est par lettre simple que les majors nous enverrons un post-it lapidaire : "GG".

----------


## Yank31

> A ce propos, il n'y a pas moyen de constituer une espèce de "groupe citoyen" démontrant l'ineptie de la chose, contestant la parole de l'expert et donc le bien fondé des conclusions ?


J'imagine que les associations genre UFC que choisir ne manqueront pas de faire du bruit (médiatiquement ou juridiquement). Elles étaient déjà à l'origine d'un constat d'huissier qui démontrait la facilité de pirater un accès Wi-fi si je ne m'abuse, mais je ne sais plus dans quel cadre ce constat était produit.

----------


## fitfat

C'est d'ailleurs suite à ce constat que le délit de défaut de sécurisation est apparue. J'ai peur de ce qu'ils pourraient nous inventer quand l'automatisation de l'usurpation massive d'IP leur sera démontré.

----------


## Yank31

> C'est d'ailleurs suite à ce constat que le délit de défaut de sécurisation est apparue. J'ai peur de ce qu'ils pourraient nous inventer quand l'automatisation de l'usurpation massive d'IP leur sera démontré.


La _contravention_ :mecquifaitchiersonmonde:

Mais en fait... à l'heure actuelle, la contravention de non sécurisation de son accès n'existe pas. 

Tout ce qui est prévu aujourd'hui, c'est une peine complémentaire, qui pourra être appliquée soit en cas de délit de contrefaçon (L. 335-7 cpi), soit en cas de "contraventions de cinquième classe prévues au présent code" (L. 335-7-1 cpi).

Et alors, elles sont où ces contraventions de cinquième classe prévues par le cpi, qui plus est en rapport avec Internet ? Ah ben y'en a pas.

Donc pour le moment, et en dehors de cas de contrefaçon, aucun titulaire d'accès à Internet ne peut être condamné à cette peine de coupure : il n'y a pas de contravention support (cet état de grâce risque de ne pas trop durer cependant).

----------


## fitfat

Si c'est le même décret qui doit définir la contravention et le défaut de sécurisation de sa ligne, cet état de grâce a de bonne chance d'être à durée indéfini. Certains FAI n'offrent même pas le WAP sur toutes leur box et la plupart la configure par défaut en WEP (et encore, ça date d'hier). Et ce n'est que le moindre des problèmes.

Qu'est-ce qui pourrait se passer si le décret est inconstitutionnel (par exemple qu'il impose au minimum un cryptage WAP sur un réseau WIFI dont la box fournit par le FAI ne gère que le WEP) ?
Quoique l'exemple est un peu boiteux, puisqu'il est toujours possible d'acheter un routeur WIFI en complément de sa box.

----------


## Yank31

> Si c'est le même décret qui doit définir la contravention et le défaut de sécurisation de sa ligne, cet état de grâce a de bonne chance d'être à durée indéfini.


Pas sûr... mais je suis vraiment curieux de voir quel comportement va être incriminé dans cette future contravention (je n'arrive pas à en imaginer un).

Pour le reste, ce que tu décris sont des contraintes techniques, pas des restrictions légales ni constitutionnelles. Un décret ou une loi peuvent très bien être pris malgré un retard technique général (cf. l'obligation faite aux FAI de ne couper l'accès qu'à Internet dans les offres triple play. C'est quasi impossible ou très onéreux en l'état actuel de la technique, mais la loi est passée, et elle est constitutionnelle).

----------


## fitfat

Y a pas 36 solutions. Soit le décret est strict et ne permettra qu'à très peu de personne de contester le défaut de sécurisation de sa ligne. Soit le décret n'est pas strict et très peu de personne pourront être condamné pour sécurisation de sa ligne et contesteront systématiquement l'ordonnance.

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'imagine que les associations genre UFC que choisir ne manqueront pas de faire du bruit (médiatiquement ou juridiquement). Elles étaient déjà à l'origine d'un constat d'huissier qui démontrait la facilité de pirater un accès Wi-fi si je ne m'abuse, mais je ne sais plus dans quel cadre ce constat était produit.


 Le constat d'huissier est lisible ici :
http://www.ecrans.fr/IMG/pdf/Constat...oisir-wifi.pdf

Il intéressera aussi sûrement des gens qui pensent que pirater un réseau wifi, ça demande beaucoup de connaissances techniques, de temps et de ressources...

Il a été établi sur la demande d'UFC-Que Choisir.
_



« La remise en cause de ce principe est d’autant plus inquiétante qu’il est largement admis que l’adresse IP est une donnée peu fiable pour identifier un internaute avec certitude » explique l’association. Pour appuyer son avis, elle a fait prouver par « un constat d’huissiers et un rapport d’expert » qu’il est « à la portée de tous de pirater la connexion internet sans fil de n’importe qui, et ainsi d’usurper une adresse IP pour télécharger »


(source : ecrans.fr)_

----------


## Yank31

Il est vraiment très bien rédigé ce constat, merci pour le lien  :;):

----------


## SAYA

> Il est vraiment très bien rédigé ce constat, merci pour le lien


Pièce à garder précieusement pour les futurs procès ::P:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Il est vraiment très bien rédigé ce constat, merci pour le lien





> Pièce à garder précieusement pour les futurs procès


Pas mieux ! Donc c'est bien ce que je pense : une bonne grosse bombe ?
Et ça peut être invoqué directement, tel quel, dans un procès : "Monsieur le Juge, regardez ce constat, ça devrait vous intéresser..." ?

----------


## chaosdémon

Excellent le constat (en plus il est on ne peut plus officiel)

Par contre je me pose 2 questions qui ont un rapport lointain avec hadopi.
Les utilisateurs de snowtiger ont ils eu des problèmes ou pas en fin de compte ? 
J'ai entendu que c'était légal de télécharger en Suisse (seul l'upload est condamnable) ,est ce vrai ?

----------


## fitfat

L'architecte d'Hadopi se barre et les premiers mails d'avertissements ne seraient pas attendu avant avril.
Mes avis que les décrets seront pas sorties que les hirondelles d'Europe profiteront de la fibre jusqu'en Afrique :D

Du coup, concrètement, ça se traduit comment cette loi sans les décrets qui vont bien ? Ça devrait quand même sacrément dégraisser le festin, non ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Mes avis que les décrets seront pas sorties que les hirondelles d'Europe profiteront de la fibre jusqu'en Afrique :D


Elles peuvent ramener un BLED sur le retour ?

----------


## Yank31

Enkuler de rire!

----------


## chaosdémon

http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-med.../1253/0/402442

C'est intéressant:si ils virent les juristes il y a des chances qu'un incompétent fasse les décrets qui seront alors plus facilement contournables.

Par contre personne ne sait pour la question que j'ai posé dans mon dernier message?

----------


## Yank31

> C'est intéressant:si ils virent les juristes il y a des chances qu'un incompétent fasse les décrets qui seront alors plus facilement contournables.


Quelles pourraient être les conséquences du licenciement d'un juriste d'un cabinet ministeriel sur la solidité juridique de la rédaction d'un décret ?

N'en ayant aucune idée je me suis demandé comment étaient élaborés les décrets en Conseil d'Etat auxquels les lois font référence, parce que je ne connaissais pas du tout la procédure.

Et je suis tombé sur ce "guide légistique" : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/html/G...ique_2/242.htm

TL DR ; c'est le cabinet ministériel qui rédige le projet de décret (ou plusieurs cabinets...), puis le processus d'élaboration implique dans certains cas la saisine d'autorité compétente (CNIL, HADOPI ici?) qui formulent un avis, et dans tous les cas la saisine du Conseil d'Etat, qui formule lui aussi un avis sur la légalité du texte projeté.

_In fine_, sur la base des ces avis, le texte final est adopté par le gouvernement.

Le projet de décret passe donc au mieux entre plusieurs mains, au pire obligatoirement entre les mains du Conseil d'Etat. Il y a donc au minimum une garantie que le texte sera jaugé à l'aune juridique, ce qui n'implique bien sûr pas la certitude que le texte soit purgé de tous vices... (ou plutôt inattaquable).

Bref, à supposer qu'un incompétent soit chargé de la rédaction du projet de décret, une première conséquence quasi-certaine serait de rallonger les délais (saisines multiples du Conseil d'Etat, éventuellement avis divergents des autorités consultées ou avis différents des autres ministères) ; et effectivement, une deuxième conséquence pourrait être de donner naissance à un décret mal foutu, qui passerait tout de même le cap du Conseil d'Etat (légalité), mais s'avérerait inadapté, insuffisant, donc attaquable ou contournable.


Edit : un article qui vient d'être publié sur le blog dalloz témoigne qu'une solution de rechange au point que tu soulèves est déjà envisageable : recourir aux services non plus d'un juriste interne (c'est chiant les juristes internes, ça sert à rien), mais à une société privée externe, pour aider à rédiger un texte (une proposition de loi ici).

Un ministère ayant viré son juriste pourrait faire de même, et nous pondre alors des décrets de fous. Oui parce que Lexisnexis (la société privée concernée dans l'article) ils ont une force de frappe logiquement supérieure à un ou deux gars, aussi excellents soient-ils.

A lire ici : http://blog.dalloz.fr/blogdalloz/200...3%A9.html#more





> Par contre personne ne sait pour la question que j'ai posé dans mon dernier message?


Aucune idée !

----------


## chaosdémon

quelqu'un a déja relaté cette info ou pas?

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...i-internet.htm

----------


## Ithilsul

> quelqu'un a déja relaté cette info ou pas?
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...i-internet.htm


Je ne l'ai as croisée par ici, et c'est un monument de bêtise !
Tout est résumé dans 


> ce collègue de Frédéric Lefebvre


 :B):

----------


## Yank31

Une question que je me pose subitemment, le _streaming_ est-il réellement de la contrefaçon ?

Juridiquement la contrefaçon suppose une reproduction ou une diffusion non autorisée. Le spectateur ne réalise pas une diffusion, c'est le rôle du serveur. Mais le spectateur réalise-t-il vraiment une reproduction ?!

Je dis ça parce que sur mon téléphone pourri et quasiment sans mémoire morte, je peux tout de même _streamer_ des films sur Youtube et consorts. J'en viens donc à me demander s'il techniquement, il y a réellement une quelconque reproduction des fichiers sur son ordinateur lors du _streaming_.

Un canard technicien pourrait-il m'éclairer ?

----------


## Jerom

Le streaming/la VOD sont sujets au copyright. (Trop facile sinon.)

Lien intéressant sur la mission Zelnik et la part de responsabilité des majors dans leur propre décadence (pas d'alternative légale viable pour la musique en ligne)...
Ou comment (re)lancer l'économie numérique légale en France et tirer les leçons des échecs passés? (3 pages) En parallèle avec la lutte contre le piratage et Hadopi 2 bien-sûr.
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/c...80_651865.html

Problème qui se posera aussi pour les livres et la presse numériques, mais ça a l'air mieux parti au niveau des offres légales intéressantes pour les livres ou la vidéo(netflix pionniers) que pour la musique!... 
Les majors ont baissé d'un ton et reconnu leurs erreurs en essayant de garder jalousement leur poule aux œufs d'or?!

----------


## zatura

> La lecture en continu est, du point de vue théorique, un téléchargement car il y a un échange de données brutes entre un client et un serveur, mais le stockage est provisoire et n'apparaît pas directement sous forme de fichier sur le disque dur du destinataire. Les données sont téléchargées en continu dans la mémoire vive (RAM), sont analysées à la volée par l'ordinateur et rapidement transférées dans un lecteur multimédia (pour affichage) puis remplacées par de nouvelles données.


Je sais pas si ça répond à ta question ^^

----------


## Yank31

Oui c'est gentil zatura, merci, j'avais lu ce passage qui semble en effet répondre à ma question, mais le problème c'est que... ça provient de Wikipédia. Et bon... wikipédia quoi.

J'ai toujours pensé la même chose pourtant, à savoir qu'il y avait une reproduction temporaire des fichiers streamés sur notre ordi. Ce qui d'ailleurs est confirmé par certaines astuces foireuses pour télécharger des vidéos sur Youtube, en pointant le répertoire des fichiers temporaires vers une clef USB et en la retirant juste à la fin de la vidéo. Bref.

D'ailleurs, quand je regarde des streams sur livestream.com, un utilitaire de transfert de données m'indique bien qu'il y a un téléchargement de mon côté.

Mais...

Comment ça marche sur mon téléphone alors ?! Il peut streamer des vidéos youtube même avec sa mémoire interne saturée (6 Mo, c'est une croûte). 

J'ai donc l'impression qu'il y a moyen de streamer sans aucun téléchargement... ?

----------


## Jerom

C'est quoi la finalité de ta question? (YouTube n'a pas le droit d'héberger sur ses serveurs de films ou parties de films dont il n'a pas les droits.)

Pour ce qui est du streaming et des radios web, sera appliqué le même mécanisme que pour les radios "normales" (pas de téléchargement de fichier "permanent" en tant que tel non plus).



> [Page3]
> La licence légale ou rémunération équitable, qui permet, pour un service donné, de se substituer à l'exercice du droit d'auteur et des droits voisins et qui est le système actuellement appliqué depuis vingt-cinq ans pour les radios, et en particulier les radios musicales. Nous proposons d'étendre cette licence légale aux radios numériques (Webcasting) parce que, en gros, la situation est la même.

----------


## Yank31

La finalité de ma question n'est pas juridique... au contraire technique.

Je voudrais savoir si techniquement, il est possible de streamer des fichiers sans aucun téléchargement. 

Oui ça me semble aberrant rien que de l'écrire, cette phrase, mais pourtant sur mon vieux téléphone avec sa mémoire saturée j'arrive à streamer la télé et/ou Youtube.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Et j'encourage un canard technicien à répondre à Yank31. Parce que clairement, si on peut streamer sans rien donwloader, fusse temporairement, ça change pas mal de chose au niveau juridique.

----------


## Jerom

Il y a toujours un cache mémoire de 1Mo +/- sur la machine qui fait du streaming. (Pour "prendre de l'avance" dans le chargement et éviter toute coupure ou saut d'image en cas de lenteur réseau.)
Dans les paramètres (player windows media dans firefox par exemple/sous linux, pour accéder à www.francetelevisions.fr) on doit pouvoir régler à 0Mo mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donne comme résultat, et je pense que le player dans son code source doit toujours conserver un cache minimum pour fonctionner - en mémoire vive au moins et non pas sur le disque.

Je ne vois pas trop la différence au niveau juridique? (Quand on regarde la tv en ligne = comme la tv normale, rien de stocké en local de façon permanente - on n'est peut-être pas en tort, soit - mais le "diffuseur" s'il n'a pas les droits sera poursuivi...)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Pour le diffuseur c'est exact ça ne change rien. Pour le receveur en revanche....

----------


## Reizz

> La finalité de ma question n'est pas juridique... au contraire technique.
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si techniquement, il est possible de streamer des fichiers sans aucun téléchargement. 
> 
> Oui ça me semble aberrant rien que de l'écrire, cette phrase, mais pourtant sur mon vieux téléphone avec sa mémoire saturée j'arrive à streamer la télé et/ou Youtube.


Non en numérique ce n'est pas possible je pense.
Même sans cache sur la mémoire principale, les données de compression se retrouvent fatalement sur la mémoire du processeur pour qu'il puisse décoder le signal vidéo. Même si c'est peu de données à l'instant t et qu'elles ne restent pas longtemps, ces données sont sous copyright.

Par contre macache pour le prouver après coup ; ça doit être impossible.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Si c'est facile. Si ton adresse ip est topée sur du streaming de musique illégal, par hypothèse, tu as donc téléchargé même temporairement ladite musique.

----------


## Reizz

A condition de passer par le futur routeur unique obligatoire de l'internet nationalisé de loppsi 3.

----------


## Yank31

Excusez moi mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec votre façon de procéder.

Il faut d'abord se pencher sur la technique pure, pour ensuite pouvoir appliquer le droit. Si on fait les deux en même temps on risque de se perdre en chemin, ou ce que je crains le plus, de tirer des conclusions sur une approche technique partielle (c'est le principe d'une expertise, d'abord les faits, ensuite le droit).

:révolté:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais c'est bon là, tu l'as ta réponse technique. Le streaming implique que tu télécharges les données. A moins qu'un autre canard explique le contraire ? Mais franchement, j'en doute.

----------


## chaosdémon

"Si c'est facile. Si ton adresse ip est topée sur du streaming de musique illégal, par hypothèse, tu as donc téléchargé même temporairement ladite musique."

Pour voir cela les ayants droit doivent saisir les serveurs à l'aide d'une intervention policière ou ont ils plus de pouvoir?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Un seul mot: Hadopi.

----------


## olih

De toute manière quelque soit l'opération informatique que tu fais, les données se retrouvent obligatoirement à un moment ou à un autre dans la mémoire vive (ou la mémoire cache du processeur). L'information doit être lue pour être traitée.

La différence entre le streaming et le téléchargement classique, c'est que tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir le fichier complet pour décoder une partie de la video, juste un élément suffisant que tu peux jeter après. Mais il faut quand même un élément.

Mais là n'est ce pas du téléchargement d'extrait d'œuvre ?

----------


## chaosdémon

"Un seul mot: Hadopi."

Elle ne doit pas verifier que les preuves aient été obtenues légalement (surtout si ca vient de serveur étranger)?

----------


## Yank31

> je pense que le player dans son code source doit toujours conserver un cache minimum pour fonctionner - en mémoire vive au moins et non pas sur le disque.


Un cache minimum logiciel serait une bonne piste, est-ce certain ?




> les données de compression se retrouvent fatalement sur la mémoire du processeur pour qu'il puisse décoder le signal vidéo.


Ces "données de compression" présentes sur le cache processeur ne sont-elles pas des données algorithmiques de décompression (de type codec) ? Je trouve choquant que des données correspondant à des fragments de fichiers streamés se baladent sur le cache processeur.




> L'information doit être lue pour être traitée.


Oui ça me semble aussi tomber sous le sens.

Mais, cela implique-t-il nécessairement que l'information lue soit reproduite, stockée ?

Je vais prendre un exemple qui peut-être vous semblera idiot : la télévision hertzienne, ou encore la radio.

Dans les deux cas, il y a bien lecture et décodage d'un signal par l'appareil récepteur (via un transistor, ou via un processeur, qui est un gros transistor), puis restitution du signal (image, son, ou les deux).

Et tout ça sans *aucun* stockage, pas de mémoire vive, pas de mémoire morte.

----------


## olih

> Un cache minimum logiciel serait une bonne piste, est-ce certain ?


C'est possible avec certain logiciel, mais alors attend toi à des sauts d'image, des freeze etc.




> Ces "données de compression" présentes sur le cache processeur ne sont-elles pas des données algorithmiques de décompression (de type codec) ? Je trouve choquant que des données correspondant à des fragments de fichiers streamés se baladent sur le cache processeur.


/Summon X86 Adv  ::P: 

Question :



> Article L122-3 Code de la propriété intellectuelle
> 
> La reproduction consiste dans la fixation matérielle de l'oeuvre par tous procédés qui permettent de la communiquer au public d'une manière indirecte.
> 
> Elle peut s'effectuer notamment par imprimerie, dessin, gravure, photographie, moulage et tout procédé des arts graphiques et plastiques, enregistrement mécanique, cinématographique ou magnétique.
> 
> Pour les oeuvres d'architecture, la reproduction consiste également dans l'exécution répétée d'un plan ou d'un projet type.


Ici il n'y a pas de fixation matérielle donc pas de reproduction ? (en imaginant un simple cache de 2 Mio qui ne sert que de tampon).

----------


## Ithilsul

> Article L122-3 Code de la propriété intellectuelle
> 
> La reproduction consiste dans la fixation matérielle de l'oeuvre par tous procédés qui permettent de la communiquer au public d'une manière indirecte.
> 
> Elle peut s'effectuer notamment par imprimerie, dessin, gravure, photographie, moulage et tout procédé des arts graphiques et plastiques, enregistrement mécanique, cinématographique ou magnétique.
> 
> Pour les oeuvres d'architecture, la reproduction consiste également dans l'exécution répétée d'un plan ou d'un projet type.





> Ici il n'y a pas de fixation matérielle donc pas de reproduction ? (en imaginant un simple cache de 2 Mio qui ne sert que de tampon).



Tampon ou pas, ça ne reste pas une fixation de toute manière, bien qu'ultra temporaire ?

----------


## olih

Une fixation temporaire, ça fait un peu antinomique non ?
Et on ne fixe pas l'oeuvre, juste un extrait de l'oeuvre.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Une fixation temporaire, ça fait un peu antinomique non ?
> Et on ne fixe pas l'oeuvre, juste un extrait de l'oeuvre.


Non, ce n'est pas antinomique : prends la fixation d'un fichier sur ton disque dur, elle est bien magnétique, mais temporaire, car tu peux la changer instantanément en réécrivant sur les clusters qui portaient ce fichier.
Fixation n'implique pas nécessairement que ce soit permanent.

Et extrait ou pas, il n'y a pas de distinction : tu streames, c'est protégé, CRAC dedans !

----------


## chaosdémon

Juste une question,quand on va sur un site le contenu (image et texte) n'est-il pas enregistré temporairement sur l'ordinateur (y a t'il une trace même pendant un temps négligeable sur l'ordinateur) ?

----------


## Ithilsul

Et même de manière durable. C'est ce que fait par exemple le dossier "Temporary Internet Files", qui sert de mémoire cache à IE pour accélérer le chargement des pages déjà visitées.

Et je vois où tu veux en venir, et je ne saurais pas quoi te répondre...  :;):

----------


## Yank31

Si, c'est dans ton répertoire temporary internet files. La durée de vie de ces fichiers est paramétrable dans les options.

Edit : barbecue, Ithilsul ?

----------


## chaosdémon

Pour les images illégales c'est non puni par les juges de manière générale.

Et pour le streaming c'est entre ca et téléchargement véritable, d'où le flou.

----------


## olih

> Pour les images illégales c'est non puni par les juges de manière générale.
> 
> Et pour le streaming c'est entre ca et téléchargement véritable, d'où le flou.


Donc utilisons le M-JPEG  comme format de compression  :tired:   ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ithilsul

> Edit : barbecue, Ithilsul ?


Affirmatif.



Mais je ne saurais pas quoi répondre à chaosdémon s'il me demandait (ce que j'avais cru voir venir) : "mais là, il y a fixation d'éléments soumis au droit d'auteur, et on en fait pas tout un plat !".
Toi, si.  ::):

----------


## Yank31

Franchement je vous maudis, pour vouloir mettre la charrue et les bœufs en même temps.  ::|: 

(êtes-vous si pressés que ça qu'il vous faille tirer une conclusion en droit à chaque point technique soulevé ? Ce serait plus simple d'avoir une vision globale :vieuxgrincheux: )




> Ici il n'y a pas de fixation matérielle donc pas de reproduction ? (en imaginant un simple cache de 2 Mio qui ne sert que de tampon).


C'est un très bon point à soulever dans un second temps, si effectivement un téléchargement est inévitable dans le cas du streaming.

J'écarte l'aspect temporaire, qui légalement n'a aucune incidence sur la reproduction (la loi interdit également la reproduction temporaire, L. 122-5 6°, donc peu importe).

En revanche, ce qui est intéressant ici, c'est de savoir s'il y a bel et bien une fixation _matérielle_ des informations.

Si le cache se situe sur la ROM (le dur), la question ne se pose pas, les clusters sont sollicités, c'est du matériel.

En revanche, si le cache se situe sur la RAM (les barettes), la question de savoir s'il s'agissait bien d'une fixation matérielle avait le mérite de se poser. Et j'ai cru pendant un instant qu'on tenait le bon bout. Malheureusement, il semble bien que la fixation dans la RAM constitue également une fixation sur une mémoire matérielle, les cellules mémoires des barettes de RAM étant composées de transistor et de nano-condensateurs.

Une autre possibilité : la mémoire virtuelle, c'est à dire la transformation logicielle de ROM en RAM. Mais pas réellement mieux ici, puisque cela revient à confier aux clusters le rôle des transistors, et donc bien à conserver une mémoire matérielle.

Bref, apparement pas de salut du côté _matériel_ de la fixation, mais reste peut être encore une chance au niveau du téléchargement de données.

Et c'est pour ça que je souhaiterai toujours avoir l'avis d'un expert en barbecue ( ::huh:: ) en hardware, pour nous dire si un téléchargement de données est obligatoire et inévitable et matière de streaming.

----------


## Yank31

> Mais je ne saurais pas quoi répondre à chaosdémon s'il me demandait (ce que j'avais cru voir venir) : "mais là, il y a fixation d'éléments soumis au droit d'auteur, et on en fait pas tout un plat !".
> Toi, si.


Edit : je suis allé trop vite.

----------


## Ithilsul

Oki doki, en fait c'était plus simple que je ne pensais : je m'imaginais que les _Temporary Internet Files_ avaient un statut particulier qui ne les rendait pas illégaux, mais ils le sont bien, c'est juste que c'est trop compliqué, voire inutile de s'en soucier du point de vue des propriétaires.

----------


## Yank31

Je dois mettre un peu d'eau dans mon vin.

J'ai omis de préciser que pour qu'une personne soit inculpée du délit de contrefaçon, il faut non seulement un élément matériel (le fichier temporaire illicite, par ex.) mais encore relever *son intention* de commettre ce délit. 

Et pour le coup, l'intention, c'est moins évident. Comme le rapporte GMB, l'intention est souvent présumée en matière de téléchargement illicite (de film ou de musique), ce qui semble logique tant il est difficile de prétendre avoir téléchargé un film ou une musique à l'insu de son plein grès (pourquoi pas, mais d'une manière générale, non).

Mais dans le cas des images / textes des fichiers temporaires, l'intention de se retrouver avec ces fichiers sur le disque est clairement beaucoup plus discutable. Et notamment avec google image, puisque l'on se retrouve avec 15 images par page, alors même qu'on ne sait pas du tout à l'avance ce qui va s'afficher.

Bref, non les temporary internet files n'ont pas de statut particulier : s'ils concernent des œuvres de l'esprit dont on ne justifie pas d'une autorisation de reproduction, ils restent des reproductions illicites.

Néanmoins, la façon de les acquérir (c'est à dire parfois sans le vouloir, sans en avoir l'intention) peut faire échec au délit de contrefaçon, et de recel d'ailleurs.

----------


## Jerom

> si effectivement un téléchargement est inévitable dans le cas du streaming.


Si on te prend au mot, tu pourrais donc penser faire du streaming et afficher une vidéo sur ton écran par l'opération du saint-esprit, sans rien télécharger?
(Mais bon, ça doit être un lapsus ou une faute de frappe?...)

Oui, un cache logiciel minimum est nécessaire pour décoder un flux vidéo et les données transitent sur les circuits/transistors de ta machine. C'est sûr et certain, quel que soit le codec employé. (De la même manière pour recevoir un flux vidéo hertzien ou par la TNT, même si l'opération est transparente pour l'utilisateur et que l'on dirait du "temps réel".)

Après pour ce qui est de l'intention, ça dépasse de loin mes faibles connaissances juridiques...
En tout cas il est temps d'avoir des alternatives légales à un prix intéressant et faciles à l'emploi pour résorber le piratage et amener le grand public vers ces solutions trop longtemps rendues trop complexes ou pas rentables par les majors. (cf. l'interview de Jacques Toubon)

----------


## Yank31

> (Mais bon, ça doit être un lapsus ou une faute de frappe?...)


Non, c'est délibéré, mais ça ne signifie pas que c'est ce que je crois, ça signifie que c'est la question que je pose.

Le mot téléchargement est trop large, il n'est pas adapté. Évidemment que l'information (les données) transite via les circuits de l'ordinateur receveur, mais la question serait de savoir s'il y a fixation de ces données, à un moment donné.

Bon dieu enfin il me semble, la fixation se définissant comme le fait de fixer, maintenir ou assujettir, qu'elle n'est pas synonyme de transit. (le transit renvoi à la notion de passage, la fixation à celle d'arrêt. Arrêt qui peut être temporaire, si bien qu'une fixation temporaire n'est pas antinomique, pour répondre à Olih, plus haut)

1°) Y-a-t-il donc fixation des données dans le système hertzien que tu décris, ou simple passage ?

J'aurais tendance à dire simple passage (n'hésite pas à me détromper).

2°) De manière similaire, le cache logiciel dont tu m'assures que l'existence est essentielle, induit-il une fixation des données du fichier streamé en mémoire ? (je sais bien que WMP et consorts nous collent du buffering pour le moindre streaming, mais ne pourrait-on pas faire sans ? Tous les lecteurs l'imposent-ils ?)

----------


## Jerom

Ok, je n'avais pas la même définition du mot "télé-charger" (l'action de "downloader" des données pour moi et non pas les "garder"/fixer), de même pour "fixation" ou "transit" c'est très subjectif...

1) Oui, à voir si 1/10e de seconde suffit pour qu'il y ait fixation du signal hertzien/tnt sur le module de décodage de la tv. (Je dirais fixation - pour la tnt en tout cas - même si c'est temporaire et très bref, mais je ne suis pas expert de ce genre de question.)

2) De même pour le streaming sur ordinateur : passage 1/10e de seconde des données en mémoire (vive ou cache du processeur) pour que le décodage du signal puisse avoir lieu, qui font qu'il y a "fixation temporaire" aussi.

Mais est-ce que ce n'est pas un faux problème?! (Pas "d'excuse" pour se dédouaner d'avoir télécharger de façon illégale...)

----------


## Yank31

Peut-être que c'est une fausse piste, mais pour le savoir il faut épuiser au mieux le fonctionnement technique du machin.

Non ce n'est pas un faux problème, et tu poses la question toi même : ça veut dire quoi "télécharger de façon illégale" ?

La loi pose une série de définitions qui indiquent dans quels cas un fichier sera considéré illicite, dans quel cas l'auteur du téléchargement peut être inquiété, dans quel cas le détenteur du fichier pourra l'être, le titulaire de la ligne, etc. 

Toutes ces définitions, qui tiennent sur plusieurs articles, s'imbriquent entre elles. (il n'y a pas une seule définition clef, maître, mais une multitude de principes et définitions avec lesquelles il faut jongler, pour ce seul cas).

A cela il faut encore ajouter l'interprétation faite par les juges, de principes qui sont pourtant prévus par les textes. Voir la création par les juges de principes qui ne sont pas prévus par les textes.

Et tout ce beau monde repose sur les mots, donc il est également important de bien cerner la définition de chacun de ces mots.

Dans notre cas précis, la loi condamne au titre de contrefaçon, la reproduction non autorisée d'un œuvre de l'esprit (L. 122-4 "Toute représentation ou reproduction intégrale ou partielle faite sans le consentement de l'auteur ou de ses ayants droit ou ayants cause est illicite"), et elle définit ce qu'il convient d'entendre par reproduction (L. 122-3 "La reproduction consiste dans la fixation matérielle de l'oeuvre par tous procédés qui permettent de la communiquer au public d'une manière indirecte.")

Alors à partir de là, soit tu dis Bah Hadopi c'est rien que des enfoirés le gouvernement c'est un batard on nous prive de tout.

Soit tu cherches à voir de quelle façon la définition peut s'adapter à la réalité informatique, et s'il n'y a pas des failles.

----------


## olih

> Peut-être que c'est une fausse piste, mais pour le savoir il faut épuiser au mieux le fonctionnement technique du machin.
> 
> Non ce n'est pas un faux problème, et tu poses la question toi même : ça veut dire quoi "télécharger de façon illégale" ?
> 
> La loi pose une série de définitions qui indiquent dans quels cas un fichier sera considéré illicite, dans quel cas l'auteur du téléchargement peut être inquiété, dans quel cas le détenteur du fichier pourra l'être, le titulaire de la ligne, etc. 
> 
> Toutes ces définitions, qui tiennent sur plusieurs articles, s'imbriquent entre elles. (il n'y a pas une seule définition clef, maître, mais une multitude de principes et définitions avec lesquelles il faut jongler, pour ce seul cas).
> 
> A cela il faut encore ajouter l'interprétation faite par les juges, de principes qui sont pourtant prévus par les textes. Voir la création par les juges de principes qui ne sont pas prévus par les textes.
> ...


J'avoue que j'ai vraiment du mal à cerner "fixation matérielle" et ce que l'on entend par "reproduction [...] partielle".
Fixation je vois bien pour des disques dur, de la mémoire flash, du papier mais j'ai déjà beaucoup plus de mal pour de la mémoire vive qui par définition est volatile (j'éteins le courant et pouf plus rien).
Et "reproduction partielle" c'est jusqu'à quel point le partiel ? un mot de 32bit ? ou quelques Mio ?

----------


## Yank31

Pour la RAM c'est vrai que les données s'effacent quand tu reboot, mais ça veut simplement dire que les données ne sont pas pérennes. Si les données sont arrêtées, maintenues, fixées dans une cellule mémoire de la RAM, il y a bien fixation.

Et c'est matériel, ces cellules étant physiques, tangibles.


Reproduction partielle, la loi ne précise pas les limites, c'est donc au juge d'apprécier au cas par cas (si tu commercialises un point rose sur une feuille, je doute que le juge fasse droit à l'action de Couly en contrefaçon de son lapin).

La question serait donc de savoir si le _streaming_ implique nécessairement une fixation des données du flim _streamé_, et si oui, sur quel type de mémoire (pour vérifier que cette fixation éventuelle soit également matérielle).

Ceci dit ça commence à me courir un peu cette histoire  ::zzz::

----------


## chaosdémon

Tout les spécialistes se pose la question de toute facon,c'est un flou juridique.

Vu que le juge aura déja du boulot avec le vrai téléchargement ,le streaming devrait rester impuni dans l'état actuelle des choses.Et c'est le principal.

----------


## Yank31

> Tout les spécialistes se pose la question de toute facon,c'est un flou juridique.


Moi je dirai que c'est l'inverse, le droit est clair (relativement), c'est plutôt un flou technique.

Et le monde juridique ne s'est pas encore donné la peine de fouiller la technique (expertise), en l'absence de procès sur le streaming.

----------


## Wobak

Alors pour apporter ma pierre à l'édifice de Yank : 

La différence principale entre un phénomène comme la TV et du streaming est fort simple : 
-D'un côté tu as une infrastructure avec une antenne, qui reçoit des ondes, et un téléviseur, qui reçoit un signal d'un côté et en ressort une version analogique de l'autre (le téléviseur). Il n'y a aucun stockage du signal puisqu'il est juste décodé.
-De l'autre, tu as le streaming. Pour en revenir à la base de la base, avant de parler de RAM ou de ROM, la question est : comment es-tu en train de streamer ? depuis ton téléphone ? depuis ton ordinateur ? peu importe. Pourquoi ? Parce que de toutes façons, tu es connecté via un réseau de DATA, et c'est ça qui importe. En effet, là où il y a un simple décodage de signal avec la TV, ton visionnage streaming va être de la récupération de data avant visionnage.
Que l'encodage soit fait de ton côté (via Windows media player si c'est un .asx par exemple) ou qu'il soit fait côté serveur (comme Youtube), ce qui est important, c'est que toi tu es obligé de faire transférer les données correspondant au visionnage par ta connexion internet. 
Pour ce qui est de la fixation, pour moi c'est évident, si ce n'est ni en RAM ni en ROM, ça ne peut être lu. 
Il n'existe aucun procédé permettant de transformer des bits reçus par une carte réseau en signal vidéo dans ta carte graphique sans traitement, surtout que tu passes le plus souvent par un navigateur ou une application, qui ont des mémoires caches, des tampons, ou tout autre procédé de fixation en RAM/ROM, peu importe.

J'espère que j'ai été clair, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, je repréciserai tout ça   ::):

----------


## Ithilsul

> J'espère que j'ai été clair, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, je repréciserai tout ça


Au contraire, je trouve que tu as tout très bien repris et synthétisé, pour moi c'est on ne peut plus clair, tout en étant conforme à ce que je pensais et ce que j'avais compris des discussions.

----------


## Yank31

Moi je ne comprends pas (...)

Dans le système de la télévision : les informations se baladent partout, sous forme d'ondes, et pour les lire il suffit de les récupérer avec une antenne, puis de les décoder, puis de les afficher. Les opérations comprises entre la récupération du signal, le décodage, et l'affichage ne semblent pas impliquer de fixation matérielle du signal par le poste de TV, et je suis assez d'accord.

Dans le système de l'Internet : les informations sont stockées sur un serveur, sous forme d'octets, et pour les lire il faut en provoquer le transfert. Les serveurs n'envoient pas les infos à tout le monde, mais seulement à ceux qui en font la demande (ensuite ces informations sont reçues, décodées, et affichées, comme pour le système TV). Soit. 

Si je comprends bien la différence fondamentale que tu évoques entre ces deux systèmes, c'est que dans la TV, il n'y a rien a demander, alors que pour Internet, il faut demander que le signal soit envoyé. 

Très bien, mais ça ne préjuge pas de la manière dont sera traité le signal, une fois qu'il a a été envoyé.

Or c'est pourtant ça qui importe pour savoir si le streaming est légal ou non, du côté spectateur. La loi ignore le fait que le spectateur ait eu à demander le signal à un serveur (Internet), ou l'ait reçu d'office (TV) pour pouvoir le lire, ce n'est pas un critère du délit de contrefaçon.

Le critère, c'est la fixation matérielle de ce signal, (des données de l'oeuvre protégée), et donc concrètement la façon dont sera traité le signal, *une fois* qu'il a été reçu. Peu importe la façon dont il a été reçu.

Une fois que ce signal a été reçu, il faut qu'il soit traité (le décodage). La TV nous fait ça à la volée (je suppose, mais à la limite peu importe ce n'est pas notre problème du moment), et le PC, bien plus puissant que feu notre poste de télé, ne pourrait-il pas non plus décoder ce signal à la volée ?

Je ne pense vraiment pas que le PC ait besoin de stocker le signal pour avoir le temps de le décoder.

En fait, je pense que ce qui pose problème ici, c'est la lenteur du réseau Internet. Le débit des informations n'est pas suffisant pour permettre une lecture en continue des informations reçues, et donc, par précaution, tous les logiciels de lecture possèdent un système de mémoire tampon, leur permettant de stocker à l'avance ces bouts de signal.

Non pas pour avoir le temps de les décoder (un simple transfert serait suffisant à mon avis), mais pour pallier à la lenteur du réseau, qui ne permet pas que ce transfert soit continu. 

Bref, c'est la faute aux tuyaux si on ne peut pas, en l'état actuel des textes, streamer légalement.

***
Et encore... moi j'ai la fibre optique, et quand je vais sur Youtube, la lecture se fait de façon instantanée et continue, ma barre de lecture ne rattrapant jamais la seconde barre orange de buffering. Donc si je pouvais paramétrer ce buffering sur 0, je mettrai Paris en bouteille, je pense pouvoir lire la vidéo sans aucun buffering du tout, vu la rapidité de la connexion. Et donc sans fixation matérielle. Et donc sans reproduction. Et donc tel un gangster des temps modernes.

(Sauf bien sur à ce que, en marge de cette mémoire tampon qui serait ici inutile et réglée sur 0, il existe une autre mémoire sur laquelle seraient *fixées* les données -par exemple sur la fourbe carte vidéo...)

----------


## Wobak

Non, la différence que j'essaie de t'expliquer, c'est que pour la TV tu reçois un signal de type ondulatoire, alors que par ton ordinateur tu reçois des DONNEES, et c'est cette partie là qui est importante.

Ces données que tu reçois, tu ne pourrais considérer qu'elles sont lues sans être fixées s'il existait un algorithme permettant d'envoyer des bits réseau à la carte graphique sans OS. Or toi tu passes par un OS, par un navigateur web, qui reçoit les informations de ta carte réseau, avant de te les afficher. Or ton navigateur web (par exemple), il est fixé en RAM, et meme si ton buffer est à 0, il va utiliser de la RAM, parce que meme si tu mets ton Buffer à 0, tu verras que tu peux quand meme revenir en arrière dans la vidéo (pas forcément pré télécharger, mais effacer au fur et à mesure de la vidéo ça n'existe pas sur Youtube comme option => Donc tu gardes ce que tu as déjà vu.)

Je le redis : la différence principale, c'est le fait que tu reçois des données brutes, et que tu n'as pas d'appareil de décodage instantané.

Je la refais encore une fois ?  :Emo:

----------


## Yank31

Volontiers, parce que je ne vois pas de différence entre des données chiffrées sous forme d'ondes et des données chiffrées sous formes d'octets.

Il y a bien des données dans les deux cas.

En outre je suis d'accord avec toi pour Youtube, mais quid de Xfire, ou de Livestreaming ? Aucune possibilité d'aller en arrière sur ces deux plate-formes.

Alors certes, mon navigateur, ainsi que l'OS qui le fait tourner, sont tous les deux fixés sur la ROM et sur la RAM, est c'est impératif à ce qu'ils puissent fonctionner. Mais cela implique-t-il que les données qu'ils traitent (le flux vidéo ici) soit nécessairement, elles aussi, fixées dans la RAM ?

***
Edit sur ton edit :




> Je le redis : la différence principale, c'est le fait que tu reçois des données brutes, et que tu n'as pas d'appareil de décodage instantané.


Ca c'est intéressant, mais est-ce certain ?

Un PC serait moins performant qu'une TV, il n'aurait pas la puissance de calcul nécessaire à décoder à la volée des données ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Alors certes, mon navigateur, ainsi que l'OS qui le fait tourner, sont tous les deux fixés sur la ROM et sur la RAM, est c'est impératif à ce qu'ils puissent fonctionner. Mais cela implique-t-il que les données qu'ils traitent (le flux vidéo ici) soit nécessairement, elles aussi, fixées dans la RAM ?


Tout dépend de ce que signifie "fixées".

En gros, les bits sont inscrits dans la RAM, mais sans but de les conserver, pour y être traités. *Toutes* les données traitées par le processeur passent dans la RAM. Son but n'est pas le stockage, mais un accès à des données à utiliser par le processeur plus rapide que si ces données étaient sur un support de stockage.
En fait, on peut considérer la RAM comme un tampon, entre le support de stockage et le processeur, voire dans l'exemple du streaming, entre le serveur où est la vidéo et le processeur.

Les données peuvent rester dans la RAM 1/100e de seconde, ou 2 secondes, ou plus (je sais pas trop les ordres de grandeur exacts). Parce que l'OS, ou le logiciel, aura besoin à un moment de réaffecter l'emplacement mémoire, mais ce "moment" n'est pas défini (sauf mise hors-tension), ni prévisible.

Pour garder l'analogie de la télé, faudrait imaginer que tout passe par une bande magnétique (genre VHS) de, disons 30 secondes, située entre le tuner tv et l'écran, qui boucle sur elle-même. 
Donc tu peux faire un retour arrière <30s, ou une pause. Donc les données sont inscrites sur la bande au fur et à mesure. Mais après 30 secondes de visionnage, elles sont écrasées par des nouvelles données, qui sont ce que tu regardes maintenant.

____________________
[edit]pour l'exemple des plate-formes de streaming sur lesquelles on ne peut pas revenir en arrière, en gros le principe est identique, sauf que les données sont détruites immédiatement après traitement.

Ce qui veut dire qu'en interceptant et recollant les paquets réseaux/le flux vidéo dans la RAM, on peut effectuer une copie bit à bit de la vidéo. Tout comme on peut enregistrer une émission de télé avec un magnétoscope.

----------


## Yank31

Et oui, à ce stade, tout dépend de ce que veut dire "fixer"...

Du coup, à la lumière de tes explications, je pense qu'il reviendrait au juge d'apprécier si l'inscription obligatoire, de durée aléatoire, des données du fichier protégé dans la RAM s'apparentent à un simple transit, ou à une fixation (en supposant une absence de mémoire tampon ROM).

Mais espérer une interprétation clémente, dans le contexte actuel, c'est pas gagné...

----------


## olih

> Et oui, à ce stade, tout dépend de ce que veut dire "fixer"...
> 
> Du coup, à la lumière de tes explications, je pense qu'il reviendrait au juge d'apprécier si l'inscription obligatoire, de durée aléatoire, des données du fichier protégé dans la RAM s'apparentent à un simple transit, ou à une fixation (en supposant une absence de mémoire tampon ROM).
> 
> Mais espérer une interprétation clémente, dans le contexte actuel, c'est pas gagné...


Un mémoire tampon ROM serait une hérésie : ROM = *Read Only* Memory. C'est une mémoire que tu ne peux écrire. En gros, un CDR déjà gravé, une plaque de marbre gravée...

----------


## Yank31

Pourtant le streaming sur Youtube crée bel et bien un fichier temporaire .flv sur ton disque dur (fichier que tu peux récupérer en modifiant ton repertoire temporaire vers un lecteur amovible).

C'est sûrement propre à Youtube.

Attends, un disque dur c'est bien de la ROM ?!

Edit :




> Le terme anglais ROM prête à confusion car il désigne à la fois
> 
>     * tous les types de mémoires non volatiles ;
>     * et un de ces types, le type de mémoire qui ne peut être ni programmé ni effacé par l’utilisateur.


Quand je parlais de ROM, je pensais donc au premier sens (celui abusif), c'est à dire celui de mémoire non volatile.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourtant le streaming sur Youtube crée bel et bien un fichier temporaire .flv sur ton disque dur (fichier que tu peux récupérer en modifiant ton repertoire temporaire vers un lecteur amovible).
> 
> C'est sûrement propre à Youtube.
> 
> Attends, un disque dur c'est bien de la ROM ?!
> 
> Edit :
> 
> 
> ...


Support de stockage, ça colle pas mal (je me suis posé la question, c'est comme ça que j'y ai répondu).

Et pour ajouter à ton mal de crâne, il faut savoir que Windows (et sûrement d'autres OS) utilisent le disque dur pour stocker temporairement des infos qui devraient être dans la RAM. En gros, ils utilisent une partie du DD comme de la RAM, mais en sachant que ça sera plus lent => pour des données qui n'ont pas besoin d'être lues souvent et/ou vite.

Donc je ne pense pas que tu puisses te baser sur le support physique pour déterminer le statut des données. Logiquement, c'est des données en mémoire (<=>en RAM), physiquement elles sont sur le disque dur, et légalement..................... haha, content de pas bosser dans le droit ::P:

----------


## Yank31

Ouais la mémoire virtuelle. Qui n'a de virtuelle que le nom !

C'est gentil de compatir... et ça m'inspire une énième observation : on ne cherche pas le statut des données, mais leur état. Ont-elles été fixées, matériellement, sur le PC del spectatore, durant l'opérazionne del streaming'.

(j'ai l'impression de répeter cette même phrase depuis hier  :Bave: )

----------


## Wobak

Et ça fait 4 fois que je te dis qu'à partir du moment où tu utilises ton OS pour streamer, ça passe dans la RAM, au moins.

----------


## Yank31

Et ça fait 12 000 fois que je te réponds que le simple passage dans la mémoire (RAM, ROM, RHUM, etc.) ne suffit pas, il faut une fixation.

Fixation, passage, pas pareil.

----------


## olih

Et le problème c'est ce que tu entends par fixation.
Combien de temps il faut pour une "fixation", quelques  dixième de seconde ? 1 minute ?

Si c'est : à un moment donné T, une donnée est à un endroit E dans la mémoire, alors quoi que tu fasses il y a fixation et toute donnée est fixée. pour utiliser une donnée il faut obligatoirement savoir où elle se trouve. 

Si c'est : dans une zone de temps donnée entre T et T+n une donnée se trouve à un endroit E alors on doit pouvoir gérer en effaçant les données dès quelles sont utilisées.

----------


## Reizz

Ben dans ce cas il n'y a pas de fixation à condition que le logiciel n'écrive rien sur le cache du disque dur.

Mais la fixation est-elle un vrai débat ? J'ai vu passer dans un des arcticle de loi posé ici que il y avait la représentation ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

J'attends de voir ce que donnera à la fin votre discussion technique, mais pour répondre à Reizz:

L. 335-2 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle: "Toute édition d'écrits, de composition musicale, de dessin, de peinture ou de toute autre production, imprimée ou gravée en entier ou en partie, au mépris des lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété des auteurs, est une contrefaçon ; et toute contrefaçon est un délit".

L. 335-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle: "Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction, représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d'une œuvre de l'esprit en violation des droits de l'auteur tels qu'ils sont définis et réglementés par la loi".

----------


## olih

Si je me met à la place de l'utilisateur de streaming.
Si je comprends, le L.335-3 attaquerais plutôt le diffuseur (youtube/dailymotion etc)non ? Quoique representation mmm   ::huh:: 
Pour le L.335-2 la reproduction partielle a une limite : il faut que le morceau est un rapport avec l'oeuvre, qu'on puisse dire que c'est un morceau de l'oeuvre ?

----------


## un lapin

Je sais si ça a déjà été evoqué mais..
http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-tec.../1387/0/412311

Dans le genre marrant ça c'est top :;):

----------


## Reizz

Si je comprends bien la question pour la fixation c'est que sur un support non volatile (coin coin) ie qui peut garder les données après la mise hors tension du matériel.
Donc à ces deux conditions :
- l'os n'utilise pas de "mémoire virtuelle" == copie de la mémoire physique sur le disque dur (ou flash)
- le logiciel (lecteur de flux vidéo) n'utilise pas de cache disque (sur un hdd, ssd, clé usb flash, etc...)
aucune données n'est stocké sur un support non volatile pendant la session de streaming. Il n'y a pas de données qui peuvent persister une fois l'ordinateur éteint.

Ou alors je n'y comprends plus rien.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h46 ----------




> Si je me met à la place de l'utilisateur de streaming.
> Si je comprends, le L.335-3 attaquerais plutôt le diffuseur (youtube/dailymotion etc)non ? Quoique representation mmm  
> Pour le L.335-2 la reproduction partielle a une limite : il faut que le morceau est un rapport avec l'oeuvre, qu'on puisse dire que c'est un morceau de l'oeuvre ?


Et les uploaders bien sûr qui eux ont a coup sûr fixé l'œuvre et diffusé une copie à youtube et co.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

A mon avis, si un juge avait à trancher là dessus. Il n'irait pas voir vos histoires compliquées de ram/rom/rumsteck.

Il se dirait simplement : "est ce que l'image est fixé sur l'écran pendant une durée compatible avec sont exploitation utile ?"

Et là la réponse est évidemment oui.

@+, Arka

----------


## Yank31

> Et le problème c'est ce que tu entends par fixation.


Ce que j'entends moi par fixation, on s'en cogne, ce qui compte c'est ce que le juge va lui entendre par fixation. Et il n'y a pas (que je sache) encore de jurisprudence la dessus. (Et je suis entièrement d'accord que c'est le nœud du problème).

Du reste, tu développes les mêmes points que le Signore Lavabo, sur la très faible durée de la présence des informations dans les cellules RAM, constatation à laquelle j'adhère.

Ces constatations ne nous donnent pas la solution du problème, mais nous aident à poser le débat dans des termes justes : 
- soit on considère que c'est tellement rapide, que ça s'assimile à un simple passage, un transit, et pas à une fixation ;
- soit on considère que peu importe la durée, il y a eu arrêt et stockage des données, donc fixation.

***
Edit : c'est quoi ce déluge de posts  ::o: 

@ Arka, bien vu, cher Watson, mais un juge aussi pressé n'en oublierait pas t-il dès lors le critère matériel de la fixation ?

@ Reizz : ça dépend de ce qu'on entend par fixation. A priori, le seul fait que le support soit volatile ne ferait pas obstacle à ce que des données soient fixées dessus (même temporairement, donc). 

En fait, c'est juste un peu plus compliqué : soit le juge considérerait que le support étant volatile, aucune fixation n'est possible, auquel cas c'est réglé ; soit il considère que malgré que le support soit volatile, une fixation peut intervenir. Et dans ce cas, on en revient aux deux possibilités que je soulève dans mon post (juste au dessus).

En outre, à supposer que les données transiteraient depuis la carte réseau vers le processeur via un support volatile de type canard, ou pigeon voyageur, vu la nature du support et la lenteur des déplacements, je pense que la fixation ne ferait aucun doute.

@ Un lapin, oui j'avais lu ça, décidément ils n'ont pas fini de se la manger bien dans la face, leur précieuse propriété intellectuelle.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Je sais si ça a déjà été evoqué mais..
> http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-tec.../1387/0/412311
> 
> Dans le genre marrant ça c'est top


Je suis tomber dessus hier soir, mieux vaut rire que pleurer.  ::|: 
Le pire c'est avec nos sous qu'ils financent cette blague...et pas qu'un peu.

Celle d'avant c'est "7 employés dans un 1000m²" en parlant des Hadopistes en réponse au "5 gus dans un garage".  :B):

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> @ Arka, bien vu, cher Watson, mais un juge aussi pressé n'en oublierait pas t-il dès lors le critère matériel de la fixation ?


Mon écran LCD est tout sauf virtuel  ::siffle:: 

(Puis ça serait pas la première décision rendue un peu bancale)

@+, Arka

----------


## Wobak

Et puis n'est-ce pas là une diffusion non autorisée sur ton écran par la même occasion ?

----------


## olih

> Et puis n'est-ce pas là une diffusion non autorisée sur ton écran par la même occasion ?


Et la rétine de ton oeil hein ! la rétine  ::wacko:: .

----------


## Lapinaute

> Et la rétine de ton oeil hein ! la rétine .


Leur tend pas le bâton, le cerveau reste le seul support de stockage non taxé.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Leur tend pas le bâton, le cerveau reste le seul support de stockage non taxé.


Non mais tu plaisantes ? Et tes impôts, c'est quoi ? C'est un prélèvement fiscal lié à tout ce qui est stocké dans ton cerveau et qui produit un bénéfice.

----------


## olih

Mais mais  ::cry:: 
C'est trop injuste ! :calimero:.

----------


## Yank31

Désolé mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec vous. Il faudrait l'avis d'un canard en médecine pour savoir si les informations professionnelles sont fixées dans l'hypophyse ou s'il s'agit d'un pass...

:vasependre:

----------


## Yank31

Bon, pour revêtir un peu de droit ces frileuses constatations.

Wobak, ta démarche est bonne. Le délit de contrefaçon n'est pas écarté du seul fait de l'absence de reproduction, il faut encore qu'il n'y ait pas de représentation, ni de diffusion (termes que la loi parfois confond, parfois distingue -- yeeha).

Ainsi, si la reproduction peut sembler incertaine dans le cas du _streaming_ (bien que, comme le souligne Arka, le ministère public n'irait certainement pas chercher aussi loin, et ce serait à l'avocat du prévenu de batailler pour démontrer qu'il n'y a pas reproduction -- ferraillage d'autant moins évident que cette démonstration implique une interprétation clémente du mot fixation de la part des juges), il reste encore la diffusion pour remettre la tête du prévenu dedans.

Alors le _streaming_ opère-t-il également une représentation, une diffusion (reprochable au spectateur, s'entend. La diffusion reprochable au responsable du serveur ne fait pas de doute -- cf. toutes les décision contre Youtube/dailymotion et consorts) ? Je n'en sais rien et la question mériterait un autre préliminaire technique.

A supposer qu'il y a effectivement diffusion du spectateur pour lui même, la recherche que nous avons faites sur les trois dernières pages est en effet inutile, le _streaming_ constituant une contrefaçon de ce seul chef.

Enfin inutile... à déclarer le _streaming_ légal. J'ai personnellement tiré quelques enseignements de ce forage technique.

Quoiqu'il en soit, cette diffusion du spectateur pour lui même n'est pas encore avérée, et pour en revenir à notre démarche initiale, et y jeter encore le trouble, je vous propose de lire avec moi (non je peux plus écrire simplement, c'est fini) le corps du texte de loi qui (mal)traite de ce point précis de la reproduction en matière de _streaming_ :

Article L. 122-5 6° du cpi

"Lorsque l'oeuvre a été divulguée, l'auteur ne peut interdire : (...)

6° La reproduction provisoire présentant un caractère transitoire ou accessoire, lorsqu'elle est une partie intégrante et essentielle d'un procédé technique et qu'elle a pour unique objet de permettre l'utilisation licite de l'oeuvre ou sa transmission entre tiers par la voie d'un réseau faisant appel à un intermédiaire (...)".
Après ces deux pages de pinaille sur les mots fixation, transit, provisoire (pinailles qui ne sont pas infondées, je vous renvoie aux définitions de ces mots données, par exemple, par le dictionnaire de l'Académie Française), pleurez avec moi l'expression de "reproduction provisoire transitoire".

Pleurez également l'esprit taquin du législateur qui, littéralement, nous dit : "l'auteur ne peut pas interdire la reproduction provisoire présentant un caractère transitoire ou accessoire, lorsqu'elle est une partie intégrante et essentielle d'un procédé technique (un peu comme...le streaming) ET qu'elle a pour unique objet de permettre sa transmission entre tiers par la voie d'un réseau faisant appel à un intermédiaire".

Oui, j'ai tout recopié, sauf la partie qui nous dit "l'utilisation licite de l'oeuvre", escamotable puisqu'il y a un "ou". La lecture littérale de ce texte semble donc interdire aux auteurs d'interdire le _streaming_, entre deux tiers, ce qui revient à "légaliser" le streaming.

D'ailleurs certains sites électroniques n'hésitent pas à affirmer que le _streaming_ est une pratique légale, sur le fondement de ce seul texte.

Sauf qu'ils ne tiennent pas compte d'une éventuelle diffusion du spectateur pour lui même.

Et que la loi ne doit pas toujours être lue de manière littérale, ce qui compte, c'est la volonté du législateur. Qui en ces temps de police gouvernementale électronique tentaculaire ne laisse guère de place au doute.

GMB, veuille donc éclairer mon chemin de ta lanterne salvatrice si d'aventure je me suis mangé quelques murs sans le savoir, j'étais en mode no clipping.

----------


## Ithilsul

> D'ailleurs certains sites électroniques n'hésitent pas à affirmer que le _streaming_ est une pratique légale, sur le fondement de ce seul texte.
> 
> Sauf qu'ils ne tiennent pas compte d'une éventuelle diffusion du spectateur pour lui même.


Dans ce cas, le _streaming_ serait légal... à condition qu'il n'y ait pas diffusion rétinement (ou auriculairement) parlant ?  ::O: 




> Et que la loi ne doit pas toujours être lue de manière littérale, ce qui compte, c'est la volonté du législateur. Qui en ces temps de police gouvernementale électronique tentaculaire ne laisse guère de place au doute.



Mais alors on n'a pas à s'inquiéter, puisque l'on sait tous que notre Constitution (note : majuscule nécessaire) sépare bien les pouvoirs exécutif et législatif du judiciaire ! :candide:

Nota :



> Contrairement à d'autres Constitutions européennes, la Constitution de la République française ne comporte pas de titre consacré spécifiquement à la justice, même si, lors de sa rédaction, cette hypothèse a été envisagée.
>  		Sous l'énoncé " De l'autorité judiciaire ", le Titre VIII de la Constitution ne désigne que les magistrats du siège et du parquet de l'ordre judiciaire.
>  		Sans doute, vieux poncif, est-il maintes fois rappelé que se trouve ainsi reconnue une " autorité judiciaire " et non un " pouvoir judiciaire ". Mais cette différence terminologique est sans portée réelle : la Constitution n'emploie pas davantage les expressions de " pouvoir exécutif " ou de " pouvoir législatif " et pourtant leur existence même n'est nullement contestée.

----------


## Yank31

> Dans ce cas, le streaming serait légal... à condition qu'il n'y ait pas diffusion rétinement (ou auriculairement) parlant ?


La thèse de la diffusion rétinienne n'emporte pas ma conviction (outre le fait qu'elle soit débile, il y aurait alors contrefaçon à chaque fois que tu regardes une œuvre, atteinte au droit de chacun sur son image lorsque tu poses les yeux sur autrui, etc.). Mais ce n'est pas la seule possibilité de diffusion, il pourrait y avoir diffusion entre les cartes réseau/vidéo et le moniteur. Ou autres. Je ne me suis pas penché sur la question, mais pourquoi pas, à creuser.

Quant à l'auriculaire, je me demande bien ce qu'il vient f* ici ?

D'une part, de tels sites Internet ignorent totalement cette hypothèse d'une auto-diffusion, mais surtout, le fait qu'ils interprètent un article d'une telle manière, ne signifie en aucun cas que les juges suivront (...), et donc ne préjuge en rien de la légalité du _streaming_.

Personnellement je trouve qu'ils s'avancent énormément en affirmant que la pratique s'en trouverait légalisée. Au mieux, on pourrait constater que la lecture littérale du texte conduit à une solution manifestement opposée à l'esprit général de la loi, et donc qu'il convient de rechercher, par delà les mots de la loi, l'esprit de cette loi. C'est à dire la volonté du législateur, cf. infra.




> Mais alors on n'a pas à s'inquiéter, puisque l'on sait tous que notre Constitution (note : majuscule nécessaire) sépare bien les pouvoirs exécutif et législatif du judiciaire ! :candide:


Ah bah oui je l'avais vue venir celle-là ! (et il y en a d'autres :jeudepiste: )

Mais c'est uniquement lié à la formulation de ma phrase, trop simplifiée : c'est vrai que l'Hadopi est une autorité administrative, issue d'un projet de loi gouvernemental, mais sa création n'en a pas moins sollicitée l'intervention du législateur, c'est lui qui a voté les lois.

Les lois relatives à l'Hadopi mériteraient donc, en cas d'incertitude liée à leur rédaction, que l'on se réfère aussi à la volonté du législateur (peu importe la séparation des pouvoirs).

En outre, dans notre cas précis, le 6° du L. 122-5, ce texte n'a rien à voir avec Hadopi, mais a été ajouté par la loi DADVSI, n°2006-961, du 1er août 2006. _Mea culpa_ donc, il s'agissait d'un raccourci uniquement destiné à me permettre de placer poulpe tentaculaire.

Pour être précis, renvoyer à la volonté du législateur, c'est renvoyer aux débats parlementaires ayant eu lieu durant le vote du texte concerné. Il faudrait donc se référer aux débats parlementaires de la loi DADVSI, n°2006-961, du 1er août 2006, créant le 6° de l'article L. 122-5 considéré.

Ces débats sont accessibles ici : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/12/cra/2005-2006/

Mais si quelqu'un connaît une méthode de recherche thématique, je suis preneur, parce que là c'est juste ubuesque pour les consulter  ::o:

----------


## olih

> ...
> D'ailleurs je crois que ces débats sont libres d'accès, je vais regarder si je les trouve.


J'espère que le niveau des débats a été plus élevé que pour hadopi mais j'ai un léger doute  :tired:   ::siffle:: .

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Cette question de streaming est intéressante. Je vais voir à en faire une news peut être.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

@Yank31: Je te conseille d'aller ici. Ca permet de mieux piloter l'accès aux débats.http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/12...ers/031206.asp

----------


## Yank31

Merci.

Je vais attendre d'être payé pour faire de l'apnée la dedans, c'est monstrueux.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bah, une fois qu'on a l'habitude ça passe mieux. Mais c'est vrai que c'est lourd. Ma solution, surtout quand on fait une recherche aussi ciblée, c'est d'ouvrir un à un tous les débats et hop ctrl+F pour trouver streaming. Mais d'une tu peux rater parfois une info (genre, si les parlementaires parlent de flux continu au lieu de streaming) et ensuite, c'est quand même long.

----------


## Yank31

Putain c'est trop dommage la touche control de mon ordi vient de se péter.

: partencourant :

----------


## olih

> Putain c'est trop dommage la touche control de mon ordi vient de se péter.
> 
> : partencourant :


Tu sais, il y a deux touches control sur un clavier  ::siffle::   ::ninja:: .

----------


## Yank31

Oui c'est bien ce que j'ai dis, mes deux touches control et le menu édition ont subitement disparu  ::o: 

Je contacte Jacques Pradel.

----------


## Wobak

F3 ça rox pour faire une recherche  ::siffle::

----------


## Yank31

(mais non, Pradel le mec de TF1, pas de FR3) : ilestplusprofondqueprévucetrou :

----------


## olih

Pour détendre l'atmosphère : le texte "antipiratage" que l'on trouve sur tout les dvd avant d'arriver au menu mais ici c'est celui de la saison 2 d'It Crowd.



> *
> WARNING
> 
> STOP watching this DVD immediatly
> If you suspect that you, or anyone you know,
> is watching this DVD, then you, or they, are breaking the law!
> Move back from the television, place yours hands behind your head
> and await further instructions.
> 
> ...


Le tout en blanc sur fond noir.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Lapinaute

Apres le nom de domaine, la marque. Vivement les premières chaussures.
 ::sad::

----------


## Neo_13

J'ai pas tout lu à la fin...

Mais : les télé actuelles ont de la ram et numérisent le signal. Ou alors le reçoivent déjà numérisé (TNT) et doivent le décoder comme un pc décode le streaming.

Oui des données illégales circulent dans ton pc quand tu lis un stream. Quoique ça se discuterait : 15s de flim c'est pas le droit de citation ?

Oui, en utilisant des moyens militaires on pourra savoir que ya 10 formatages de cela, tu avais mater un streaming de pédoporn... Néanmoins, on va pas utiliser des millions d'€ par personne pour scanner des durs avec du matos de folaïl.

On en arrive au point important (qui vaut pour la nationalisation et pour pas mal d'autres trucs) : le gouvernement peut faire ce qu'il prétend, mais ça nécessiterait des budgets dont on a pas entendu parler depuis les pyramides ou le projet manhattan. Voir les deux cumulés. Et en face, les gens trouveront des alternatives quand même. Vous savez qu'il existe un protocole internet over CB (et je parle pas de la carte bleue) ?

----------


## Ithilsul

> Oui des données illégales circulent dans ton pc quand tu lis un stream. Quoique ça se discuterait : 15s de flim c'est pas le droit de citation ?



Si c'était 15 secondes, peut-être (je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure ça s'applique à l'audiovisuel), mais en l'occurrence, l'accumulation de passages de 15s fait un film, et je ne pense pas que ça passe  :;):

----------


## fefe

Juste un commentaire sur le streaming impliquant stockage. Toute diffusion numerique comme la tele ou la radio numerique implique un stockage similaire. Il y a un processeur embarque avec de la memoire, un buffer couvrant un delai de quelques secondes est stocke temporairement pour etre decode et affiche. Techniquement parlant il n'y a aucune difference avec ce qui est fait pour un media streame par internet comme une video youtube et la tele/radio numerique.

----------


## Wobak

Oui, on est d'accord sur ce qui est télé NUMERIQUE. Pour l'analogique en revanche, c'est une autre histoire  ::):

----------


## Neo_13

> Oui, on est d'accord sur ce qui est télé NUMERIQUE. Pour l'analogique en revanche, c'est une autre histoire


Ecran LCD = numérique, peu importe quel signal rentre dedans.

----------


## Wobak

Donc pour toi un signal d'antenne TV non numérique (non TNT par exemple) mais hertzien est stocké dans une TV récente ?

J'y crois pas une seconde, pour moi la partie Tuner TV c'est un décodeur d'ondes...

----------


## Neo_13

Tu as raison : le tuner, n'est qu'un décodeur d'ondes. Mais avec un tuner, on a pas encore d'image. Il y a plusieurs étapes ensuite avant l'image.

Et l'affichage est numérique sur du TFT. Du coup, il faut numériser l'image pour pouvoir l'afficher. Et qui dit numérisation, dit automatiquement une mémoire quelque part pour stocker (et au besoin traiter) l'image.


Et du coup, moyennant le bypass physique qui va bien, on pourrait récupérer par là n'importe quelle image quelque soit la, ou les, protections anticopie appliquées, qu'elles soient numériques (CSS par exemple) ou analogique (macrovision). Le son sera plus emmerdant, car les HP n'étant pas numérique, aucune raison de sortir un signal numérique...

----------


## fefe

Les buffers dans un DAC sont generalements de petite taille, et inaccessibles, inobservables sans hack hardware. Mais effectivement lors de la conversion analog-digital il y a buffering dans une memoire. A partir du moment ou la technologie d'affichage est numerique, il y a stockage. Apres tu peux definir une limite pour dire en dessous de telle taille c'est comme si il n'y avait pas de stockage, mais ce n'est plus une definition absolue.

----------


## darkgrievous

Je sais pas si vous vous rappelez mais il y a quelques mois de petits malins avait créés une fausse page web vantant les mérites du routeur hadopi .

Et bien certains sont passés à l'acte http://www.numerama.com/magazine/148...re-voisin.html

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai une question sur le périmètre de "surveillance" :

si [maison de disque internationale] constate, par exemple suite à l'arrestation des propriétaires d'un site de téléchargement illégal aux USA, que mon IP a téléchargé sur ce site. Est-ce que c'est recevable ? (dans le cadre de la construction de listes de noms à qui envoyer des lettres/couper l'accès, je pense que pour un procès pour contrefaçon, comme avant hadopi, la question ne se pose pas)

On a parlé pas mal du fait que les investigations ne pourraient pas être menées à l'étranger, vu que c'est une loi française. Mais quid des situations où il n'y a pas investigation, mais que les preuves tombent toutes crues, comme dans l'exemple ci-dessus ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bonne question mais très simple ou très compliquée à résoudre surtout que pour l'instant, le cas ne s'est pas posé. Mais je dirais que Hadopi marche dans ce cas.

Si une maison de disque française saisit Hadopi, cette dernière ne peut pas exiger d'un site de direct download américain qu'il donne la liste des adresses ip des français qui téléchargent. Pour ça, il faudrait une procédure pénale internationale très lourde à gérer. C'est impossible à imaginer concrètement.

En revanche, si les maisons de disques américaines agissent contre le site américain de direct download (pour elles, c'est carrément plus facile), et qu'elles arrivent à avoir la liste des ip, dont les françaises, qui ont téléchargé leurs oeuvres, et qu'elles transmettent ces ip à la filiale française de la maison de disque qui saisit Hadopi (à la condition évidemment que l'oeuvre en question soit distribuée en France !), alors, oui, j'imagine que Hadopi peut du coup considérer que tel ou tel internaute français a piraté telle ou telle oeuvre. 

Mais bon, à nouveau, comme les décrets d'application ne sont pas encore tous sortis, il faut voir si Hadopi pourra recevoir une liste d'adresses ip comme dans notre cas, ou si elle devra constater d'elle même l'infraction en attrapant elle-même les adresses ip. 

Mais tout ça est compliqué, car, comme je le disais plus haut, il faut que l'oeuvre piratée aux USA par le français soit distribuée en France et que l'oeuvre distribuée en France soit la même que celle distribuée aux US. En général c'est le cas (je pense surtout à de la musique là) mais pour les films je m'interroge. Il y a des zones et si je télécharge illégalement un film distribué dans la zone USA par exemple, je n'ai pas téléchargé le film distribué dans la zone europe. Or, la filiale française de la maison de distribution n'a que les droits sur le film de la zone europe, pas US ou asie. Donc, on pourrait soutenir que, légalement, seule la maison US peut se plaindre du piratage. Or la maison US ne peut pas saisir Hadopi. Vous me suivez ? 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que dans ces cas particuliers, il y aura probablement encore plus de moyens de défense.

----------


## LaVaBo

> je n'ai pas téléchargé le film distribué dans la zone europe. Or, la filiale française de la maison de distribution n'a que les droits sur le film de la zone europe, pas US ou asie. Donc, on pourrait soutenir que, légalement, seule la maison US peut se plaindre du piratage. Or la maison US ne peut pas saisir Hadopi. Vous me suivez ?


Haha (pour Hadopi), c'est encore plus complexe que le bazar que je commençais à comprendre.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Identifier les IP coûtera entre 32 500 et 425 000 euros/jour : 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/55...ements-fai.htm

Zlol. ::lol::

----------


## Ithilsul

Pire que l'HADOPI : le traité ACTA.

Quoi qu'en penser ?  ::huh::

----------


## darkgrievous

> Identifier les IP coûtera entre 32 500 et 425 000 euros/jour : 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/55...ements-fai.htm
> 
> Zlol.


Dire qu'avec la licence global ils auraient pu en gagner bien plus  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dire qu'avec la licence global ils auraient pu en gagner


Fixed.
Hadopi ne rapporte pas d'argent directement, mais qu'est-ce que ça coûte...

----------


## chaosdémon

> Pire que l'HADOPI : le traité ACTA.
> 
> Quoi qu'en penser ?


Qu'il va avoir un regain de téléchargement sur les serveurs chinois et peut étre russes (si ils ne signent pas le traité).
Pour les vérification aux frontières on a l'impression que ca devient aussi grave que transporter de la drogue ou autre trafic mafieux).

----------


## Ithilsul

> Pour les vérification aux frontières on a l'impression que ca devient aussi grave que transporter de la drogue ou autre trafic mafieux).


 Et quand bien même, je me suis demandé en quoi ils sauront que c'est une copie illégale, alors que tu peux avoir l'original chez toi.
Toujours porter l'original sur toi, où que t'ailles ?  :tired:

----------


## chaosdémon

> Et quand bien même, je me suis demandé en quoi ils sauront que c'est une copie illégale, alors que tu peux avoir l'original chez toi.
> Toujours porter l'original sur toi, où que t'ailles ?


La plupart des œuvres téléchargées légalement ont des DRM (donc vérifiable) ,mais vu que ca tend à disparaitre... Et puis ils vont controler tout les hommes d'affaires ou personnes qui voyagent pour le travail dès qu'ils ont un ordi?Ca promet économiquement.

----------


## Neo_13

> Et quand bien même, je me suis demandé en quoi ils sauront que c'est une copie illégale, alors que tu peux avoir l'original chez toi.
> Toujours porter l'original sur toi, où que t'ailles ?


La loi n'oblige pas à POSSÉDER l'original pour rendre la copie légale pour la musique et la vidéo.

----------


## Wobak

:tired:

----------


## Ithilsul

> La loi n'oblige pas à POSSÉDER l'original pour rendre la copie légale pour la musique et la vidéo.


C'est, je crois, le débat que tu as eu avec d'autres sur le topic Hadopi ? Et ce serait pour ça que ma prof de droit m'avait dit à l'époque qu'il était parfaitement légal de copier un CD emprunté dans une médiathèque ?

----------


## Wobak

GMB répondra sur le topic des canards et la loi à ce sujet.

----------


## darkgrievous

Petite question concernant hadopi et les droits d'auteurs en général (j'espère que la question à pas déjà été posé, en tout cas j'ai rien vu).

Si je possède un dvd d'un film et que je télécharge un rip provenant d'un blu ray, suis je dans l'illégalité ? (partant du principe que les 2 versions sont identiques mis a part la définition)

----------


## olih

> Petite question concernant hadopi et les droits d'auteurs en général (j'espère que la question à pas déjà été posé, en tout cas j'ai rien vu).
> 
> Si je possède un dvd d'un film et que je télécharge un rip provenant d'un blu ray, suis je dans l'illégalité ? (partant du principe que les 2 versions sont identiques mis a part la définition)


Oui, ce n'est pas toi qui a fait la copie (ou un truc comme ça).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui car télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit est illégal, même si tu as les droits et en plus, la version blu ray n'est pas la même oeuvre que la version DVD.

----------


## SAYA

Et c'est reparti ... on va reparler du mouchard....

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/inter...9712889,00.htm :B):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui Saya, je vais voir comment en faire une news de LOPPSI (j'en avais déjà parlé à l'époque de mon article papier sur l'anonymat et la cryptographie...mais ça date maintenant.

----------


## Sp1d3r

Tout la musique que j'achète est DRM-free. C'est même une condition sine qua none pour que j'achète de la musique. Par contre, je me vois pas trimballer toutes les factures.  ::ninja:: 

Mais de ce que j'ai lu d'ACTA, il semble imposer les DRM, ça serait un sacré retour en arrière.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais de ce que j'ai lu d'ACTA, il semble imposer les DRM, ça serait un sacré retour en arrière.


Euhhhhhhhhhhh... ::O:   source ?
Ca me paraît pas vraiment possible.

----------


## ADT

L'article 23 de la loi Loppsi 2 est n'empêche assez abusé, je trouve. Je suppose qu'il existe des lois qui viennent à contrer ce genre de chose, et ainsi nous mettre à notre avantage.

N'empêche c'est exactement ce que résume l'article, on se croirait que les téléchargements illégaux sont tellement plus importants que le reste des problèmes que nous avons en France.

----------


## Sp1d3r

> Euhhhhhhhhhhh...  source ?
> Ca me paraît pas vraiment possible.


Ben c'était juste une déduction, si tu dois pouvoir prouver que tout ce que tu as sur ton baladeur tu l'as acquis légalement, à moins de te trimballer avec les factures de toute la musique en ligne que tu achètes (l'email pouvant ne pas suffire vu que si tu te fais contrôler dans un aéroport, tu n'auras peut être pas de connection pour monter la preuve en live), le plus simple ça reste un fichier avec DRM...

----------


## SAYA

Comment justifier une loi (pour ne pas dire l'imposer) : punir les vilains internautes et autres piratins !

http://www.lepost.fr/article/2010/02...-internet.html :B):  :B):

----------


## SAYA

Voilà une nouvelle qui fait plaisir  :B):  :B):  en ce lundi matin ensoleillé et froid (comme la colère)

http://www.neteco.com/328880-hadopi-...ee-decret.html

----------


## Ithilsul

> Voilà une nouvelle qui fait plaisir  en ce lundi matin ensoleillé et froid (comme la colère)
> 
> http://www.neteco.com/328880-hadopi-...ee-decret.html


Good news ?  ::huh::  J'ai dû mal comprendre un truc...

----------


## SAYA

> Good news ?  J'ai dû mal comprendre un truc...


ouaip !!! pas good du tout ::(:

----------


## Ithilsul

> ouaip !!! pas good du tout


Okééééé..... Un lundi, sur la digestion, mon détecteur d'ironie est au point mort...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Voilà une nouvelle qui fait plaisir  en ce lundi matin ensoleillé et froid (comme la colère)
> 
> http://www.neteco.com/328880-hadopi-...ee-decret.html


 Marrant qu'il n'y ait pas de mention à l'oeuvre téléchargée. T'as fauté, mais personne ne sait pourquoi, spa marqué dans le fichier...

Ca serait bien de savoir comment sont repérés les fichiers dont les  téléchargeurs seront ciblés. On ne sait par exemple toujours pas si on risque des problèmes en téléchargeant un fichier perso avec un nom de hit du top 50. Vu d'ici le juge pourrait avoir :
- a téléchargé des contenus pirates
- a téléchargé le fichier "britney spears - shit song.mp3"
- a téléchargé un fichier dont le CRC (moyen de vérification de l'intégrité des données) a été déposé par telle maison de disque auprès de tel organisme

1er cas : pas de précision, pas de preuve en dehors de la parole des ayant-droits
2e cas : pas de preuve que le fichier contient bien la chanson
3e cas : là, c'est prouvé, mais le dispositif est très simple à contourner.

So what ? Ils ont vraiment pas envie d'être clairs... et/ou ils ne réalisent pas comme c'est obscur, vu la connaissance technique limitée des intervenants.

----------


## SAYA

Je relève dans cet article que 

"_Les données personnelles ainsi accumulées pourront être conservées de 2 à 20 mois. Deux mois, dans le cas où aucun avertissement n'est envoyé_ ..."

S'ils ne trouvent rien qui justifie l'envoi d'un mail, alors je ne comprends pourquoi ils s'arrogeraient le droit de conserver des données personnelles.

Et revoilà l'idée du mouchard  ::huh:: 
"
_Avant d'officiellement pouvoir débuter ses activités, la Hadopi devra encore attendre la finalisation du logiciel de « sécurisation » de la ligne, qui doit permettre à un abonné de se disculper au cas où son adresse IP serait détectée sur les réseaux P2P_."
Et comment prouver si tu n'en passes pas par là, si bien sûr tu ne maîtrises pas l'outil suffisamment bien  :B):  
Ça commence pour le téléchargement et après !!!! Non non et non

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Numerama signale qu'a priori, seul le P2P sera surveillé et sujet à  interpellation.

Le streaming et le téléchargement direct ont de beaux jours devant eux.

----------


## kaldanm

> Numerama signale qu'a priori, seul le P2P sera surveillé et sujet à interpellation.
> 
> Le streaming et le téléchargement direct ont de beaux jours devant eux.


Ca, plus les recentes statistiques qui montrent que le nombre de pirates augmentent.

En l'etat Hadopi ne va vraiment servir qu'a chopper ceux qui ont 3 ans de retard et toujours à essayer de trouver des trucs illegaux sur emule, et les grosses carottes des majors sur les torrents.

C'est bien parti pour faire un flop.

----------


## adriti

Enkuler de rire!

----------

